# ~testing calendar~



## TanksCookies

*Any News?*
3gg0
PinkPeony10

*Onto the Next Month:*
Kerrbear7183
s_love
vietmamsie
ashybug
Baby1wanted
beads
Lallie81
4magpies
ElleT613

*NOVEMBER* 
30th: B Michaelson
*DECEMBER*
5th: CakeCottage
25th: aknqtpie

*Our Calendar Girls BFPS:*
Geme26!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 21
JohnsonGirl!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 26
BellaRosa8302!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 27
Jary!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Sept 5
KrisSing!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Sept 5
Laubull!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Sept 12
littlemiss84!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Sept 24
Kellya009!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Oct 3
samii91!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Nov 6


----------



## nic18

i think this will defo be alot easier than making a new one every month :)X


----------



## TanksCookies

Thanks :) I thought so. This way we can just flow from month to month without me cluttering up the boards with all kinds of threads


----------



## CakeCottage

Just commenting so its un my subscriptions x


----------



## Laubull

Good idea, ThanksCookies!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## afromamma

Thanks


----------



## Aurora_rose

Can i join in? I will be testing on sept 14th, ive been ntnp or 3 months so have decided i willstart ttc this month instead! Starting taking my temperature tomorrow


----------



## TanksCookies

Aurora_rose said:


> Can i join in? I will be testing on sept 14th, ive been ntnp or 3 months so have decided i willstart ttc this month instead! Starting taking my temperature tomorrow

Of course you can join! Welcome! You've been added to the calendar!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks for doing this! :)


----------



## Tink80

Put me down for September 8th! Baby dust to all........:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for all the work your putting into this Tankscookies
Baby dust to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks Tanks! Here's to hoping we all won't be on this thread for long


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> Thanks Tanks! Here's to hoping we all won't be on this thread for long

Hopefully! FXed for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks again!

Fingers crossed for Geme26 and Sally_D testing today!! Keep us posted!

L
x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

s_love said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tanks! Here's to hoping we all won't be on this thread for long
> 
> Hopefully! FXed for everyone! :dust:Click to expand...

Ditto!!! Cant wait to see all the :bfp: on this thread!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lallie81 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Geme26 and Sally_D testing today!! Keep us posted!
> 
> L
> x

Good luck from me too! Let us know! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for putting this thread together! I would love to join!

FX that I have a manageable cycle this month (38 or less days would be AWESOME), and if so, I will be testing on September 18th.

I have a really good feeling about this cycle! :dust:


----------



## nic18

good luck to everybody testing today :)


----------



## samii91

hey ladies can i jump on this thread :) i will be testing around the 9th september hopefully! gl ladies lets get those bfp! xx


----------



## Mexx

samii91 said:


> hey ladies can i jump on this thread :) i will be testing around the 9th september hopefully! gl ladies lets get those bfp! xx

We'll be testing on the same day :D I'm feeling very excited about this cycle. 
How long have you been trying for?

Anyone trying anything new this month?

xxx


----------



## nic18

Tink80 said:


> Put me down for September 8th! Baby dust to all........:dust::dust::dust:

we're testing on the same day :) good luck


----------



## CakeCottage

nic18 said:


> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for September 8th! Baby dust to all........:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> we're testing on the same day :) good luckClick to expand...

September 8th for us three yay! X


----------



## nic18

CakeCottage said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink80 said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for September 8th! Baby dust to all........:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> we're testing on the same day :) good luckClick to expand...
> 
> September 8th for us three yay! XClick to expand...

aw sorry i never read the thing on the first page :( just seen her post! good luck to you too :) x


----------



## Weffles

Mexx said:


> We'll be testing on the same day :D I'm feeling very excited about this cycle.
> How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Anyone trying anything new this month?
> 
> xxx

Hi Mexx, im trying something new! I spoke to the IVf consultant that i had when i had PGD IVF earlier this year (not related to infertility - had IVF to try not to pass on a genetic condition and had previously never ttc or been preggers) and anyway i was moaning asking if he noticed anything in all the tests and stuff i had undergone for the IVF to explain why im having difficulty ttc and he basically said no but suggested if i was really concerned about my leautal phase i could try progeterone pessaries for 3 months to see if it helps. I had used them for the IVF and had 10 left over so last night i started using them! The 10 i have should see me through this leutal phase and then i have a prescription for 3 months supply - won't order the precription yet as its gonna cost about £120 so was going to wait to see what happens with this cycle first! Fingers crossed!

P.S sorry for essay....! 

xx


----------



## Mexx

Weffles said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> We'll be testing on the same day :D I'm feeling very excited about this cycle.
> How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Anyone trying anything new this month?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Mexx, im trying something new! I spoke to the IVf consultant that i had when i had PGD IVF earlier this year (not related to infertility - had IVF to try not to pass on a genetic condition and had previously never ttc or been preggers) and anyway i was moaning asking if he noticed anything in all the tests and stuff i had undergone for the IVF to explain why im having difficulty ttc and he basically said no but suggested if i was really concerned about my leautal phase i could try progeterone pessaries for 3 months to see if it helps. I had used them for the IVF and had 10 left over so last night i started using them! The 10 i have should see me through this leutal phase and then i have a prescription for 3 months supply - won't order the precription yet as its gonna cost about £120 so was going to wait to see what happens with this cycle first! Fingers crossed!
> 
> P.S sorry for essay....!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You dont have to say sorry! Thanks for sharing :) Thats very expensive so got my fingers crossed for you that you wont need to pay for another prescription!

19 days and hopefully we both get good news :D Although that being said... I'll prob give in and test early - think i'm a bit of a POAS addict!

xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Well according to my ovulation calendar my most fertile days are between Sept 2-Sept 8. Expected period date is September 20th and i will be testing Sept 21st. . My calendar also says i should ovulate anytime between Sept 2- 12th. But since i have a 36 day cycle it says CD19 is when i should ovulate which is Sept 2. This is all confusing to me, since this is my very first time ttc. Can anyone help me understand this a little better :)


----------



## TanksCookies

*GOT OUR FIRST BFP TODAY LADIES!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO GEME26!!!*

YAY! I'm so glad everyone is connecting!!! This is exactly what I had hoped for!!!

I've also updated the calendar with our newest friends


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Give me your test date and I'll track it and you can find out who your test day buddies are!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! :dust:
> 
> *In Limbo:*
> Kerrbear7183 -> On to September
> KHoping
> 
> *Any News?*
> Sally_D
> 
> *AUGUST *
> 21st: Geme26, Sally_D
> 24th: littlemiss84,BABY3FEVER
> 26th: TanksCookies
> 28th: abbie23, Lallie81
> 30th: s_love, eriberri, Amelia8083, Weffles, aknqtpie
> 31st: Parrabellum
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 1st: BellaRosa8302
> 3rd: Jary, DinkyBee,
> 4th: Heather.1987
> 5th: Baby1wanted
> 6th: CountryMomma
> 7th: afromamma, LovingMyLife
> 8th: CakeCottage, Nic18, Tink80
> 9th: Mexx, samii91
> 10th: Flyons, mrs_kboy
> 12th: Laubull
> 14th: Aurora_rose
> 18th: vietmamsie
> 21st: dcm_mw12
> 
> 
> *BFPS:*
> Geme26!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

Can I join you girls?? Testing September 1st!! Baby Dust :)


----------



## baby1wanted

TanksCookies said:


> *GOT OUR FIRST BFP TODAY LADIES!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO GEME26!!!*
> 
> YAY! I'm so glad everyone is connecting!!! This is exactly what I had hoped for!!!
> 
> I've also updated the calendar with our newest friends

WOW YAY YAY YAY GEME26 - so so happy for you!!!!!!!
Here's hoping this is the first of many :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Lallie81

CONGRATULATIONS Geme 26!!!


----------



## s_love

So happy for you Geme26! Congrats!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Geme26 :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Geme! :happydance:


----------



## TanksCookies

I still have 5 days until test day, but i picked up my test today. I have a few symptoms... tiredness, nausea at early hours (like 2 am), cramping and now I can add emotional to the list. Hopefully these are all good signs.


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> I still have 5 days until test day, but i picked up my test today. I have a few symptoms... tiredness, nausea at early hours (like 2 am), cramping and now I can add emotional to the list. Hopefully these are all good signs.

Eeek! That sounds like some real symptoms to me!!! You are so good- I can't keep tests in the house-- I have to wait the day before to buy them or else I'll use them all up, lol. Good luck!!! :):flower: Thanks again for putting the calendar together!


----------



## TanksCookies

I'm struggling hard to show restraint. Tests are expensive and I know if I test now it will just be a waste. I'm hoping these are positive symptoms. All the BFNs every month are really taking an emotional toll on me. Doing this for everyone and seeing BFPs gives me some hope.


----------



## Lallie81

That sounds really promising Tanks!

I have one test left from last cycle when I got my BFP's :sad2: so hard not to use it but also will find it hard to actually use it because of memories too :shrug:

Only 5 days to go...really crossing fingers for you!

L
x


----------



## CakeCottage

Congratulations Geme 

Finally entering my fertile period... DTD last night, and again tomorrow, sat and sun so fXed for this month!!!

Baby dust to all!! Xx


----------



## Jary

Congrats Geme26!!!


----------



## Mexx

CakeCottage said:


> Congratulations Geme
> 
> Finally entering my fertile period... DTD last night, and again tomorrow, sat and sun so fXed for this month!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!! Xx

Good luck.
Just entered mine as well - feeling like this month could be the lucky one.... not sure why but feel a lot calmer than normal with being off work. 

Hopefully in a couple of weeks we both have good news :) 

xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Mexx said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Geme
> 
> Finally entering my fertile period... DTD last night, and again tomorrow, sat and sun so fXed for this month!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!! Xx
> 
> Good luck.
> Just entered mine as well - feeling like this month could be the lucky one.... not sure why but feel a lot calmer than normal with being off work.
> 
> Hopefully in a couple of weeks we both have good news :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Good luck to you too hunni, fingers crossed!! 
I'm just going to stay optimistic! If it happens it happens! 
OH is the one who is getting himself a bit worked up about how much or little (sorry tmi) semen he is putting there!! 
X


----------



## Weffles

OMG Im soo tired today and barely concentrating at work :( Im 5 dpo today and starting to feel restless - why do these days drag...! Stupidly i started whitening my teeth 3 weeks ago and just finishing my treatment but my teeth are so sensitive and achey today and i just want ibuprofen but im thinking i probably shouldn't? Any thoughts on this ladies?

Do we still have just 1 bfp so far?

xx


----------



## aknqtpie

You can take tylenol.. it is depressing. Advil is my drug of choice...


----------



## Weffles

Ooh i don't think we have Advil or tylenol in the UK - I just had to google them to see what they were! I think paracetamol is probably our equivalent!? Gonna have to take some as im getting a bit moody because of the aching!

x


----------



## s_love

I went to the doctor yesterday, turns out I have a sinus infection... I did a bit of arguing with my doctor over meds as Im scared to take anything that would be harmful to a baby... even though Im not pregnant. (In my mind I kept thinking, my chart is showing that I OVed and I know we BDed on those nights...IF I am I dont want to mess this up!) Needless to say, my GP now thinks Im a nutcase.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Mexx

Heather.1987 said:


> Well woke up with an AWFUL headache and have been throwing up....Maybe I actually O'd a week earlier than expected? IDK. Im so confused. I should be Oing this week, but havent gotton a positive OPK test, and starting to get PG symptoms this week....at least we have been BD at least every other day since my period stopped.

Good luck! Positive signs x


----------



## Flyons

@Tankscookies- you are a rock star! If I could, I would bake you a :cake:


----------



## TanksCookies

Flyons said:


> @Tankscookies- you are a rock star! If I could, I would bake you a :cake:

Awe! :blush: You ae so sweet! I like cake! :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TanksCookies

Heather.1987 said:


> Ok I think I found out why im sick....since I tested this morning and got a bad test (everything was blank on the test), I thought I would retest again at 10:00 (i have felt so nauseous I havent eaten or drank anything....so I havent peed since 6:30)....and I got my SMILEY!!!!! :happydance: OMG!!! I didnt think I would see it this cycle!!! Guess my headache is a hormonal headache from the LH!!!!

EEEEEE! Congrats!!! Best rangle up your DH and DTD!!


----------



## s_love

Heather.1987 said:


> Ok I think I found out why im sick....since I tested this morning and got a bad test (everything was blank on the test), I thought I would retest again at 10:00 (i have felt so nauseous I havent eaten or drank anything....so I havent peed since 6:30)....and I got my SMILEY!!!!! :happydance: OMG!!! I didnt think I would see it this cycle!!! Guess my headache is a hormonal headache from the LH!!!!


Yay! Thats great news!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lallie81

oooohhh exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## ElleT613

Heather.1987 said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather.1987 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I think I found out why im sick....since I tested this morning and got a bad test (everything was blank on the test), I thought I would retest again at 10:00 (i have felt so nauseous I havent eaten or drank anything....so I havent peed since 6:30)....and I got my SMILEY!!!!! :happydance: OMG!!! I didnt think I would see it this cycle!!! Guess my headache is a hormonal headache from the LH!!!!
> 
> EEEEEE! Congrats!!! Best rangle up your DH and DTD!!Click to expand...
> 
> Since my period stopped we have been BD every other day, but since saturday we have done it every night.....yesterday I told my DH I would give him a break tonight and go back to every other day.....HA! Guess not!!! :haha:Click to expand...

That is so exciting!! Getting that smiley is a great feeling!!! :happydance:yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats geme !! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha ha loving all the BDing going on in this thread! We've been BDing pretty much every night since AF finished, right in fertile period now and both of us feeling lousy with chest infections but what's gotta be done has gotta be done!! :winkwink:
I should be ovulating soon and have had some EWCM but not really got many other signs - get pain quite often as I have endo although it does normally get worse around ovulation. This month my plan is to carry on with regular BDing right until AF shows so I don't miss out anywhere. 
Then if it's a no for us this month I'll start OPKs next cycle

Big hugs to everyone entering their 2WW :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Weffles

Ooh think i've worked out why i've been so sleepy the past couple of days - apparently progesterone can have this affect! Im drifting off at my desk! I hope this settles down or its going to be a very long week!

p.s good news Heather1987 - thank god you've been getting it in prior to O - I was unlucky and thought i had already O'd so was having a rest - i tested when i was getting pains in my side and it turned out i was ovulating - first time must have been a false alarm! So we missed O-3, O-2, and O-1 and could only get it on O and O+1! Doh!

xx


----------



## Weffles

baby1wanted said:


> Ha ha loving all the BDing going on in this thread! We've been BDing pretty much every night since AF finished, right in fertile period now and both of us feeling lousy with chest infections but what's gotta be done has gotta be done!! :winkwink:
> I should be ovulating soon and have had some EWCM but not really got many other signs - get pain quite often as I have endo although it does normally get worse around ovulation. This month my plan is to carry on with regular BDing right until AF shows so I don't miss out anywhere.
> Then if it's a no for us this month I'll start OPKs next cycle
> 
> Big hugs to everyone entering their 2WW :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Reading that you get O pains has made me even more certain i too have endo - i have suspected this for a while and i get really bad O pains too. My mum and sister both have had this diagnosed but i have not yet been to see a gyno about my suspicions - i have seen my gp about my horriblly painful, heavy periods and mid cycle spotting but he hasn't really taken me seriously! I've just moved docs in the hope a diff doc will take me seriously!


----------



## baby1wanted

Weffles said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha loving all the BDing going on in this thread! We've been BDing pretty much every night since AF finished, right in fertile period now and both of us feeling lousy with chest infections but what's gotta be done has gotta be done!! :winkwink:
> I should be ovulating soon and have had some EWCM but not really got many other signs - get pain quite often as I have endo although it does normally get worse around ovulation. This month my plan is to carry on with regular BDing right until AF shows so I don't miss out anywhere.
> Then if it's a no for us this month I'll start OPKs next cycle
> 
> Big hugs to everyone entering their 2WW :hugs:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Reading that you get O pains has made me even more certain i too have endo - i have suspected this for a while and i get really bad O pains too. My mum and sister both have had this diagnosed but i have not yet been to see a gyno about my suspicions - i have seen my gp about my horriblly painful, heavy periods and mid cycle spotting but he hasn't really taken me seriously! I've just moved docs in the hope a diff doc will take me seriously!Click to expand...

Get to a GP and demand a gynae referral! I had bad periods from the age of 11, so bad that by 14 I was fainting on a regular basis. At 16/17 I ended up in hospital with docs convinced I was having an ectopic (even tho I tried elling them I was still a virgin!). GPs told me it was 'normal' and put me on the pill which calmed things down for a few years. Then about 24/25 things getting bad again odd bleeding, pains and painful sex. Next thing I need surgery! Now I'm off the pill for TTC things are slowly getting worse again :-( Going to see my gynae again soon so we'll see...
If you've got it running in the family as well I'd definitely get yourself checked. FX'd for you xx


----------



## Weffles

baby1wanted said:


> Get to a GP and demand a gynae referral! I had bad periods from the age of 11, so bad that by 14 I was fainting on a regular basis. At 16/17 I ended up in hospital with docs convinced I was having an ectopic (even tho I tried elling them I was still a virgin!). GPs told me it was 'normal' and put me on the pill which calmed things down for a few years. Then about 24/25 things getting bad again odd bleeding, pains and painful sex. Next thing I need surgery! Now I'm off the pill for TTC things are slowly getting worse again :-( Going to see my gynae again soon so we'll see...
> If you've got it running in the family as well I'd definitely get yourself checked. FX'd for you xx

Well I used to have irregular painful periods back when I was 16 but then I went on the pill- I only came off the pill last October as I was preparing for IVF (when i was 28) After IVF I stayed off pill to conceive naturally but as each month goes by I worry that my 'endo' symptoms are getting worse, need a BFP soon!!!


----------



## KHoping

Still no Af...but pretty sure it is coming! Really bad cramps! Four :bfn: so going to call it a day and wait for the next cycle! Just hope it hurry's up!


----------



## dcm_mw12

According to the calculator i took it says I'm most fertile between
Sunday September 2, 2012 and Thursday September 6, 2012

If you conceived this cycle your estimated due date would be
May 22, 2013


----------



## TanksCookies

Still trying to hold out


----------



## ces2008

I'm testing tomorrow, August 23. I'll only be 11 DPO, so I know I'm not out if its BFN.


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Still trying to hold out

Only a few more days!!


----------



## s_love

TanksCookies said:


> Still trying to hold out

I know it's tough, hang in there!


----------



## TanksCookies

Thanks for the support guys! lol I had my husband hide it til the weekend.


----------



## ElleT613

Hahah that is awesome!


----------



## abbie23

Hi all- Just posting here so I'm subscribed to the new thread. Also, I caved this morning and tested, even though I'm not due for AF for 4 days. BFN as expected. But I really think I'm out. I've got all my classic PMS symptoms, nothing really different. I've just started a thread with my story, so you can see there - but I think that, realistically, this is PMS not pregnancy. I've just got to sit back and wait for AF to arrive now.

Still crossing fingers for all you ladies though!


----------



## Flyons

Hey abbie, you never know till af arrives! fx

tankscookies- nice technique haha. I may have to have my dh make me go on a scavenger hunt!


----------



## TanksCookies

Flyons said:


> Hey abbie, you never know till af arrives! fx
> 
> tankscookies- nice technique haha. I may have to have my dh make me go on a scavenger hunt!

HAHA Thanks. it's the only way to keep it from taunting.

Oh Ladies I feel the need to anounce this to the world! I just had a stroke of culinary genius!!! Kraft Dinner and bacon!!!


----------



## TanksCookies

Not sure if it's me being emotional or just my regular sensitive self, but this story just made me cry!

https://www.godvine.com/Amazing-Rescue-of-a-Dog-Stuck-on-a-Mountain-for-8-Days-1956.html#.UDWQEKX0nKQ.facebook


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Abbie...don't be discouraged! Try and hang on a few more days to test again, as flyons said, you never know until AF comes...

Tanks I know it's so tough but maybe look at it from the point of view that the weekend is a much better time to test!!:winkwink:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Wanted to give an update. On CD 11. Since I'm not doing OPK this cycle, I've been even more in tune with my body than normal. I think I might be getting ready to O, much earlier than normal... I have a good feeling about this cycle. I'm headed to acupuncture in an hour. Hoping some fire cupping might get things moving! Hubs and I have the next few nights off together, so we'll be BDing as much as possible!

:dust:


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed for all girls testing 

I am still waiting for O but as this is my first cycle after mc I have no idea when it'll turn up, normally it's CD19. I think I'll DTD every other day just incase it arrives early!

x


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok \we have lots of testers over the next few days! Lets see some BFPS!


----------



## Weffles

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Wanted to give an update. On CD 11. Since I'm not doing OPK this cycle, I've been even more in tune with my body than normal. I think I might be getting ready to O, much earlier than normal... I have a good feeling about this cycle. I'm headed to acupuncture in an hour. Hoping some fire cupping might get things moving! Hubs and I have the next few nights off together, so we'll be BDing as much as possible!
> 
> :dust:

Ooh whats fire cupping? - i have acupuncture too but not heard of that before??? Last time i went she did something weird - she put the needles in my knees and then put a little black bell shaped coal lookiing thing onto the end of the needles and then lit it with a lighter! Felt weird and warm but have no idea what it was meant to do! That was about a week before O (but she thought i had already O'd due to my silly cycles!).

x


----------



## Weffles

Currently 6 dpo and not feeling much today - tooth ache gone and not so sleepy! Though feeling a lil constipated but again i think thats progesterone related!


----------



## CakeCottage

Still no sign of my O!!! Not even getting stronger on my opk's booooo!!!


----------



## TanksCookies

CakeCottage said:


> Still no sign of my O!!! Not even getting stronger on my opk's booooo!!!

Booo!! Hang in there! It's not over til the red lady sings.... so to speak lol


----------



## ces2008

I'm out this cycle :(


----------



## ashybug

I'd love to join this :) I'm currently in my 2ww and everything is looking good! I'm on CD 24 and 6 dpo. 

I'll be testing on 31st if AF doesn't show by then... I don't enjoy wasting tests


----------



## 4magpies

Can I join in? I'm 1DPO today. Will be testing the 4th I think. 

xx


----------



## TanksCookies

Welcome :) You've been added


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you very much. My aim is not to symptom spot this month. See how that goes. 

Wishing you all heaps of baby dust and luck. 

xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'd love to join! AF was due 22nd Aug. BFN on todays test :(
Guess Im in limbo?!:shrug::shrug:


----------



## ashybug

Hmmm I could actually test as early as the 29th...

BUT then again, our 1 year marriage anniversary is September 9th. Wouldn't bfp be the best present ever!? Maybe I could wait until the 8th or 9th to test to surprise hubby...if I could hold out that long... I could test before but there's no way I could survive a week not telling him! Plus that would be kind of mean, yeah?


----------



## Mexx

CakeCottage said:


> Still no sign of my O!!! Not even getting stronger on my opk's booooo!!!

:( know how you feel. Mine seemed the same today as yesterday :/ Although I think I'm meant to O on Sunday however if Soy brings it forward it could be anytime! 

Its the waiting I cant stand :(


----------



## Mexx

ashybug said:


> Hmmm I could actually test as early as the 29th...
> 
> BUT then again, our 1 year marriage anniversary is September 9th. Wouldn't bfp be the best present ever!? Maybe I could wait until the 8th or 9th to test to surprise hubby...if I could hold out that long... I could test before but there's no way I could survive a week not telling him! Plus that would be kind of mean, yeah?

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. It would be an amazing present if you got your BFP *fingers crossed*


----------



## TanksCookies

All Updated :)


----------



## Mexx

Sorry to be special but how do I upload a photo here? An using safari on my phone to access the site if that makes any difference? Thanks xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Mexx said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of my O!!! Not even getting stronger on my opk's booooo!!!
> 
> :( know how you feel. Mine seemed the same today as yesterday :/ Although I think I'm meant to O on Sunday however if Soy brings it forward it could be anytime!
> 
> Its the waiting I cant stand :(Click to expand...

Yeah mine just seem to be staying the same, im the same - O due sunday! I'm tracking my bbt too so hopefully I'll get a dip soon ha!! X


----------



## aknqtpie

Mexx said:


> Sorry to be special but how do I upload a photo here? An using safari on my phone to access the site if that makes any difference? Thanks xx

I couldn't figure out how to upload from a phone.. i ended up emailing the picture to myself and getting on my computer...


----------



## Mexx

CakeCottage said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of my O!!! Not even getting stronger on my opk's booooo!!!
> 
> :( know how you feel. Mine seemed the same today as yesterday :/ Although I think I'm meant to O on Sunday however if Soy brings it forward it could be anytime!
> 
> Its the waiting I cant stand :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah mine just seem to be staying the same, im the same - O due sunday! I'm tracking my bbt too so hopefully I'll get a dip soon ha!! XClick to expand...

I don't bbt as I struggle with sleep do wouldn't be accurate :( 

After saying my opk was staying the same I just thought I would do an ic test before bed and I couldn't tell if it was poss or neg. so Did a clear blue test and got a smily face! That was a surprise. Hope it's accurate. Never heard anyone say they've had a negative smile. 

I hope this is it. Fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Xxx


----------



## Mexx

aknqtpie said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be special but how do I upload a photo here? An using safari on my phone to access the site if that makes any difference? Thanks xx
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to upload from a phone.. i ended up emailing the picture to myself and getting on my computer...Click to expand...

Thank you xxx


----------



## s_love

Well I went and did my CD21 Progesterone test today... Even though got +OPKs and my chart/temp show I OVed Ill know for sure tomorrow! Ahhhh. Well if it comes back negative I wont be testing this month, no need to waste HPT if Im not OVing! Well FXed it comes back positive!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oops accidentally unsubscribed! Back now! 

I've decided to retest Sunday if still no af.


----------



## momofadane

Hey Ladies! Is it too late to join in the fun??

This is month 6 for me TTC and would LOVE for this to be the month. You can put me in for 09/17/12. Just found out that my DH medication he is taking is actually a "male birth control" and preventing us from getting preggo. He has a Dr appt but not for a month to try and get him weaned off. Until this I will continue you to BD in hopes there is a slight chance. It's been rough week find that out so I would be happy to join you girls!


----------



## aknqtpie

momofadane said:


> Hey Ladies! Is it too late to join in the fun??
> 
> This is month 6 for me TTC and would LOVE for this to be the month. You can put me in for 09/17/12. Just found out that my DH medication he is taking is actually a "male birth control" and preventing us from getting preggo. He has a Dr appt but not for a month to try and get him weaned off. Until this I will continue you to BD in hopes there is a slight chance. It's been rough week find that out so I would be happy to join you girls!

Ugh! But at least you guys know what is going on, so that is always a relief! I will keep my fx'd for you!


----------



## 3gg0

Hi ladies... Do you mind if I join.. I am currently on CD23 and still waiting to O. My test have been getting darker but still waiting for that + on my digital OPK. I plan on testing around September 8th or so. 

We have been trying for 6 months now. I have had a really good feeling about this month, so I hope I don't get let down. We were NTNP for 2 1/2 years prior.

GL everyone!!! Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

3ggo. you weren't on here already??? Lol, I guess we are on a bunch of other threads together hehehe..


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> 3ggo. you weren't on here already??? Lol, I guess we are on a bunch of other threads together hehehe..

Lol... No... We are on quite a few together. I think I have lost track on all the threads we are on. :) happy to be going through this with you and everyone else though!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Haha! I was thinking the same thing. Both you ladies are on several of the same threads I am. :)


----------



## Lallie81

Good luck to littlemiss84 & BABY3FEVER testing today! Sending lots and lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lallie81 said:


> Good luck to littlemiss84 & BABY3FEVER testing today! Sending lots and lots of :dust: to you!!

Yay good luck, hoping for 2 more BFPs!! x
:dust:


----------



## littlemiss84

I dont know why I put today as my testing day, im only 9dpo :dohh:
I did test though and it was BFN! AF is due Monday. My temps are still high which is unusual for me, they normally start to drop from about 7dpo. 

I will keep testing everyday until AF arrives or I get a BFP.

Good luck BABY3FEVER


----------



## Lallie81

So there is still a good chance :thumbup:

I put my test date down for 10DPO to try and stop me testing any earlier....don't think I would be able to wait til 12 or 14DPO though!!

Keep us posted! Fingers crossed!

L
x


----------



## vietmamsie

Weffles said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Wanted to give an update. On CD 11. Since I'm not doing OPK this cycle, I've been even more in tune with my body than normal. I think I might be getting ready to O, much earlier than normal... I have a good feeling about this cycle. I'm headed to acupuncture in an hour. Hoping some fire cupping might get things moving! Hubs and I have the next few nights off together, so we'll be BDing as much as possible!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Ooh whats fire cupping? - i have acupuncture too but not heard of that before??? Last time i went she did something weird - she put the needles in my knees and then put a little black bell shaped coal lookiing thing onto the end of the needles and then lit it with a lighter! Felt weird and warm but have no idea what it was meant to do! That was about a week before O (but she thought i had already O'd due to my silly cycles!).
> 
> xClick to expand...

Sounds like you had moxibustion! I get that done as well, only it's placed below my belly button. I get it done so often i have a yellow tint to the skin there! :haha:

Fire cupping is pretty awesome. They heat air in bamboo or glass cups up with a blow torch and place them on your back. They create suction and pull at the skin. It feels very strange, but I like it! It leaves dark bruise like marks in perfect circles in the area you get cupped... looks like you've been attacked by an octopus! 

GL with acu, I've found it to be VERY helpful. As I don't have a western doctor, I rely 100% on my acupuncturist to get me pregnant (and of course charting and BDing like crazy!)... He claims I will be in the next month and a half! :happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

CD13 - My acupuncturist doesn't seem to think I'll O any time soon, but I do have Watery CM and my cervix is soft and high... good signs, right? Plan to keep up BDing most days until I O. then for a few days after to make sure we hit it.

Hope all is well ladies!!


----------



## 3gg0

GL littlemiss84 and BABY3FEVER!!! Hope you get BFP's!


----------



## CakeCottage

Finally starting to get a thicker line on my opk, fXed it's soon!!!! X


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated! And Oh My Goodness I'm next up on the perverbial chopping block!! 
Good Luck everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

TanksCookies said:


> Updated! And Oh My Goodness I'm next up on the perverbial chopping block!!
> Good Luck everyone!!! :dust:

Good luck to you too! I'm going to poas again in the morning(English time!!) if still no af x


----------



## momofadane

aknqtpie said:


> momofadane said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Is it too late to join in the fun??
> 
> This is month 6 for me TTC and would LOVE for this to be the month. You can put me in for 09/17/12. Just found out that my DH medication he is taking is actually a "male birth control" and preventing us from getting preggo. He has a Dr appt but not for a month to try and get him weaned off. Until this I will continue you to BD in hopes there is a slight chance. It's been rough week find that out so I would be happy to join you girls!
> 
> Ugh! But at least you guys know what is going on, so that is always a relief! I will keep my fx'd for you!Click to expand...

Exactly!! Thank you!


----------



## CakeCottage

Good luck TanksCookies x


----------



## nic18

going to Ov tomorrow!! loads of BD'in been going on!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Good luck Tanks!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

can you add me to the list please :) this is our first month ntnp after coming off the pill. should be due to test around september 18th if my cycles are back to normal! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TanksCookies

ProudArmyWife said:


> can you add me to the list please :) this is our first month ntnp after coming off the pill. should be due to test around september 18th if my cycles are back to normal!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Welcome my dear! I've added you to the calendar! :)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I am having a little anxiety about test day. I really want it to be it this time!! The disappointment every month is crushing! So lets keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

TanksCookies said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> can you add me to the list please :) this is our first month ntnp after coming off the pill. should be due to test around september 18th if my cycles are back to normal!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Welcome my dear! I've added you to the calendar! :)
> 
> Thank you everyone for the good wishes! I am having a little anxiety about test day. I really want it to be it this time!! The disappointment every month is crushing! So lets keep our fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

Thank you! 

Wishing you lots of luck for a :bfp: on testing day!


----------



## TanksCookies

Thank you!


----------



## KHoping

TanksCookies said:


> Updated! And Oh My Goodness I'm next up on the perverbial chopping block!!
> Good Luck everyone!!! :dust:

All the best....it would be wonderful if you got :bfp:

Lots of good wishes coming your way

x


----------



## TanksCookies

You guys are all so sweet!! 
If I get my BFP don't worry I'll still run the calendar :D


----------



## KHoping

Just a quick update....

Af came today! Out of the blue...no even one symptom!

Completely and Utterly exhausted by the whole experience! 

Anyway...relaxing having a nice glass of wine and remaining completely positive!

Thank-you for all your support ladies!!


Fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## nic18

*khoping-*aw i'm sorry :(:(! good luck for next cycle!!


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Updated! And Oh My Goodness I'm next up on the perverbial chopping block!!
> Good Luck everyone!!! :dust:

Thanks for adding me and for keeping it updated :) you rock!

:dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Khoping - so sorry, onwards and upwards into next month Fx'd for you :thumbup:
Thinking of you Tanks - hoping it's your month with all this effort you've put into doing this for us :hugs:
I've now ovulated I think so into the dreaded 2WW, we've both been poorly with chest infections so all BDing was purely for babymaking as we've both felt really rough.... not convinced this will be our month as we didn't BD as much as we'd hoped but I guess we'll wait and see.
Good luck to everyone who's coming close to testing
Baby dust to you all
:dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kerrbear7183 said:


> Haha! I was thinking the same thing. Both you ladies are on several of the same threads I am. :)

Me too!! :)


----------



## s_love

Khoping- sorry about AF! You have a wonderful attitude! Keep it up. FXed for you for next month! Drink a glass of wine for the rest of us!:flower:


----------



## ElleT613

Good luck tomorrow Tankscookies!!! :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony10

I plan on testing on September 1st. 

:dust: to everyone!! 

Let's all get those BFP's!


----------



## Lallie81

Thinking of you Tanks!! Really really hope this is your turn for a BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Weffles

Gosh we really need a few more Bfps on this thread don't we?? Good look for testing tanks! I'm 8dpo and no spotting yet so think progesterone is doing its job! Also temps nice and high which is unusual, but again down to the progesterone I reckon! Few twinges in tummy this morning but could just be af getting ready :( xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

AF 4 days late now . BFN again with FMU today. Hmmmmmm, I'm starting to feel a bit miserable now!!!! Come on body, just decide- AF or preg- but not nothing!!! I hate limbo!


----------



## CakeCottage

Sorry to hear about your AF arriving khoping, I hope next month is definitely your month!!
Any news tanks?
X


----------



## 4magpies

S love you chart is looking fab btw. 

I'm not even sure if I'm in my 2WW yet. My temp is all over the show. 

Baby1wanted sorry to hear you and OH are poorly. Hope you get better soon. 

Posting on my phone so hard to reply to everyone. 

Hope you ladies are all good.


----------



## nic18

good luck tanks! x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TanksCookies

Well I gave in today and tested this morning. It was a BFN, but it might be early, i had some brown discharge the last couple of days. So we'll see how things go.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ooo! Good luck! Fx'd that it is just early! I am really going to have to refrain myself from testing tomorrow, but I think I will wait, so I am not debbie downer while we are shopping :)


----------



## s_love

Tanks- FXed for you that its just too early! Lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## nic18

yeah i hope it is just to early! fingers still crossed :)X


----------



## TanksCookies

Well ladies I'm out! AF showed her ugly face this morning. URGH! Where's my chocolate.


----------



## nic18

aw tanks :(! so sorry! go have a glass of wine & get yourself some choccy!!


----------



## TanksCookies

Thanks Nic, I'm all over a bag of M&Ms right now lol


----------



## nic18

aw good for you :)! always need a little pick me up! i'm really wanting a few glasses of wine! but i Ov today so i'm offically in my tww!! :( going to be a long 2weeks.


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Well ladies I'm out! AF showed her ugly face this morning. URGH! Where's my chocolate.

Sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Sorry to hear your AF arrived hunni, fXed for next cycle!

Just a quick question, I'm due to O tomorrow, am I ok to have a glass of wine tonight? I can't get out of a thing with neighbours! X


----------



## TanksCookies

I think you should be ok for a glass of wine.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks hun  x


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: tanks!


----------



## vietmamsie

Tanks: :hugs: On to the next cycle! But enjoy some wine and chocolate the next couple of days before you start again!

I'm on CD15 over here. Feeling pretty good, waiting to O... going to try to not get my hopes up for an early O this cycle, just wait and see.


----------



## Lallie81

Oh :grr: to the :witch: Tanks

Glad you got on to the chocolate nice and quick!!

:hugs: to you!


----------



## ashybug

I'm feeling pretty out this month! I've had pretty bad cramps on and off for a couple days with sort of a fluttering feeling... I don't know, but I'm not feeling terribly positive about it right now. I'm 7 to 8 dpo...so I wouldn't think I would already getting AF symptoms but who knows :(


----------



## CakeCottage

Ashybug your not out till the :witch: shows rears her ugly self!! Good luck xxx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well- I had a VERY faint line on an IC test last night. FMU today it's still faint but a bit more convincing- definitely pink coloured. Af is 5 days late now. If she stays away I'll test with a brand name tomorrow. So nervous, hope it's not just a dodgy test!!!


----------



## 3gg0

JohnsonGirl said:


> Well- I had a VERY faint line on an IC test last night. FMU today it's still faint but a bit more convincing- definitely pink coloured. Af is 5 days late now. If she stays away I'll test with a brand name tomorrow. So nervous, hope it's not just a dodgy test!!!

I will keep my FX's!!! Congrats!


----------



## nic18

johnsongirl fx for you :)!! ladies i think i have a uti :(!!


----------



## Amelia8083

I don't think that I have even officially ovulated yet and it was supposed to happen 8 days ago. Plus, I've had very positive opks for 3 days now...... could you please move me to the ON TO SEPTEMBER category? :cry: Thank you!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Okay, so I couldn't wait until FMU to retest. 
Bought a digital and.....:bfp: cant believe it!!!

I'm 5 days late for AF and had many BFN's until last night and this morning!

So happy/nervous/scared!!!Hubby is working away until tuesday. Not sure whether to call him or wait till face-face on tuesday.

:happydance:


----------



## CakeCottage

Congrats on your BFP johnsongirl x


----------



## Flyons

ahh away for the weekend and so much happens...sorry tanks...next month:hugs:

johnson! !!! congrats girl..was this your first month trying? lucky!:happydance: 

still waiting to o...cd 11....come on OPK!!!! hope you are all having a great weekend:drunk:


----------



## Jary

Congrats JohnsonGirl!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Do you guys think I should call my hubby or wait till I see him on tuesday?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

JohnsonGirl said:


> Okay, so I couldn't wait until FMU to retest.
> Bought a digital and.....:bfp: cant believe it!!!
> 
> I'm 5 days late for AF and had many BFN's until last night and this morning!
> 
> So happy/nervous/scared!!!Hubby is working away until tuesday. Not sure whether to call him or wait till face-face on tuesday.
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats !!


----------



## Flyons

@ johnsongirl I agree with heather. Wait to tell him in person  you could do something cute like wrap a onesie or something. I like daydreaming how ill tell my dh hopefully someday soon. I'll prob just end up calling him into the bathroom when I get me bfp haha.


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah Johnsongirl big congrats to you that's fantastic news!! :happydance:

Hugs to Tanks - fx'd next month is your month, in the meantime enjoy chocolate and wine at your leisure! :hugs:

As for me I think I ovulated a day later than I was expecting so now won't be due AF until the 6th... but DH goes away on the 6th and not back until the evening of the 9th. SO.... I'm going to try and hold out until he's home. If :witch: has reared her ugly head then we'll know we're out. If no AF then I'll test the morning of the 10th. Going to be so tempted to test before then but have promised DH I won't test without him there as I find the :bfn: so upsetting.
So wish me luck holding out for 5 days longer than I originally thought!!
Wishing baby dust to everyone still in the running for the month

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

Good morning all .. 

Please put me in the BFP category, because this girl got a faint (but obvious) line this morning! I posted a picture in my journal! Going to get a digital one to confirm, and schedule my dr appointment!


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Well ladies I'm out! AF showed her ugly face this morning. URGH! Where's my chocolate.

Sorry Tanks---next cycle!!!!


----------



## TanksCookies

Our calendar has been updated!!! 
Big Congratulations go out to JohnsonGirl and aknqtpie on their BFPs today!!


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations johnsongirl & aknqtpie!! Fantastic news, am absolutely thrilled for you both :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Johnsongirl, definitely wait til he's home to tell him in person, such a special moment...

L
x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks everyone. I'll wait to tell him. The only problem is he keeps asking if AF came today or if I tested again so I'll have to lie to him now which I hate and am rubbish at......my poker face is terrible!!


----------



## aknqtpie

JohnsonGirl... Looks like we get to be bump buddies!! Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Laubull

Aknqtpie and Johnsongirl BIG congratulations to you both. Fingers crossed for sticky beans 

Sorry about AF tanks, here's to your next cycle, you WILL caught that egg!

AFM O isn't far away so going to try for every other day from tonight, although DH doesn't like predetermined :sex: so I'll have to try and persuade him!

Good luck to everyone else testing and :sex: ;-)

X


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congrats to aknqtpie and JohnsonGirl!!! That's so exciting! 

I plan on testing on 11DPO which will be Saturday Sept 1st. I am really hoping this is our month. We are currently on cycle #9.


----------



## aknqtpie

I tested on 10dpo...:blush: I was going to wait until 14dpo, but have no patience.


----------



## PinkPeony10

aknqtpie said:


> I tested on 10dpo...:blush: I was going to wait until 14dpo, but have no patience.

Have you had any symptoms at all?


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats JohnsonGirl and aknqtpie :happydance:


----------



## Flyons

Congrats aknqtpie!!!:happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats on the BFPs!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I've had some nausea but Im still not convinced I was doing it to myself... I had a lot of CM like discharge... that was really what made me think it.


----------



## nic18

congrats girls!! x


----------



## Aurora_rose

Congrats both! Fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## Weffles

Congrats guys! 3 Bfps now, that's great. I'm now 9dpo but pretty sure af is coming as I've had back ache on and off today which is a sure sign for me :(. Happy to report no spotting so far which is progress, so I reckon I will Defo keep using the progesterone!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats aknqtpie, loving the :bfp: coming out of this thread!


----------



## s_love

Congrats ladies! So happy for y'all!!


----------



## Mexx

Confused! 
Got a productive opk the other day using clear blue smiley face. And I thought I was 3dpo. But due to strange cramping today I just did another and got a second positive test.... Confused!!!! 

When will I start my dpo count from ? Back to 1dpo tomorrow or continue at 4dpo ?!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

congrats on the :bfp:s ladies! hopefully there will be more added as the testing continues :thumbup: 


as for me we havent :sex: in 2 days now. DH actually turned me down last night cause he was tired :dohh: oh well what can you do. if my cycle is back to normal this week coming up will be my fertile window so lets hope i can be more persuasive for the next week and a half :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congratulations on your bfps!!! Add me to that list Bc I got my :bfp: this morning too!!!!


----------



## ElleT613

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Confraternity on your bfps!!! Add me to that list Bc I got my :bfp: this morning too!!!!

Bella!!! That is amazing!!! Congrats!! Did you have symptoms or could you just not hold out until 9/1 ;) I am so happy for you!!! 

As for me, I am feeling like I'm out this month - I have no symptoms whatsoever! I guess until AF shows there is always a chance. How many DPO are you? Congrats again!!! :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ElleT613 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Confraternity on your bfps!!! Add me to that list Bc I got my :bfp: this morning too!!!!
> 
> Bella!!! That is amazing!!! Congrats!! Did you have symptoms or could you just not hold out until 9/1 ;) I am so happy for you!!!
> 
> As for me, I am feeling like I'm out this month - I have no symptoms whatsoever! I guess until AF shows there is always a chance. How many DPO are you? Congrats again!!! :)Click to expand...

My sciatic nerve was acting up here and there which waz the only out of the ordinary sign... but I really tested Bc I was going to visit my inlaws and they live 1.5 hrs away... did t know when we would get to tell them otherwise...

Don't give up! :dust:


----------



## dcm_mw12

How's everyone coming along so far ?


----------



## Lallie81

Wow!! Congrats Bella! Loving all the BFP's...

Oh god! Just realised it's my turn to test tomorrow eek!! No symptoms at all so don't think I will be added to the BFP list but cross fingers for me just in case!

L
x


----------



## vietmamsie

So many BFPs!!! Congrats to *Johnsongirl*, *anknqtpie* and *BellaRosa*!!! How long have you all been trying for? Happy & Healthy 9 months for you all!


----------



## kerrbear7183

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Congratulations on your bfps!!! Add me to that list Bc I got my :bfp: this morning too!!!!


Congrats! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats BellaRosa - amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CZECHMEOUT

Oooooh fun Can I join? I will be testing Sep 2nd :)


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats BellaRosa :happydance:

Im out!! Moving on to next month


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations on the BFP ladies :)

Sorry to hear that LittleMiss84 :( Hope you're ok 

xx


----------



## Laubull

Congratulations bella!

S_love your chart is looking good, your temp is very high above the coverline, I hope it stays there 

Everyone who got AF, sorry :-(

Proudarmywife my cycle sounds similar to yours, I'm expecting to be in my fertile week soon and also suffering with a DH turndown, very frustrating sometimes, it takes two to tango, ARGH!

X


----------



## vietmamsie

Laubull said:


> Proudarmywife my cycle sounds similar to yours, I'm expecting to be in my fertile week soon and also suffering with a DH turndown, very frustrating sometimes, it takes two to tango, ARGH!
> 
> X

I also suffer from DH turn down... Its funny because before we started TTC, he complained that we weren't doing it enough, and now he can't keep up with me! He's been a pretty good sport about the whole thing and usually is ready to go, but there are always a few nights a cycle when he's just not in the mood... but I generally manage get him in the mood pretty quick


----------



## Laubull

vietmamsie said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Proudarmywife my cycle sounds similar to yours, I'm expecting to be in my fertile week soon and also suffering with a DH turndown, very frustrating sometimes, it takes two to tango, ARGH!
> 
> X
> 
> I also suffer from DH turn down... Its funny because before we started TTC, he complained that we weren't doing it enough, and now he can't keep up with me! He's been a pretty good sport about the whole thing and usually is ready to go, but there are always a few nights a cycle when he's just not in the mood... but I generally manage get him in the mood pretty quickClick to expand...

Lol this made me laugh! When we first started trying it was great, we couldn't get enough but now after 2 loses there is a strain to conceive straight away. I'd just like him to initiate it rather than me! 

Fingers crossed for tonight, I'd like to try for every other day this week, but that might be too demanding!!

Good luck ;-)

X


----------



## Jary

Congrats BellaRosa! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

littlemiss84 said:


> Congrats BellaRosa :happydance:
> 
> Im out!! Moving on to next month

Hugs from me :hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## nic18

congrats bellarose :)X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

vietmamsie said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> Proudarmywife my cycle sounds similar to yours, I'm expecting to be in my fertile week soon and also suffering with a DH turndown, very frustrating sometimes, it takes two to tango, ARGH!
> 
> X
> 
> I also suffer from DH turn down... Its funny because before we started TTC, he complained that we weren't doing it enough, and now he can't keep up with me! He's been a pretty good sport about the whole thing and usually is ready to go, but there are always a few nights a cycle when he's just not in the mood... but I generally manage get him in the mood pretty quickClick to expand...


silly DH's dont they know we cant do this without them :haha: we are now 3 days since the last time we :sex: i dont care how tired DH is tonight i'm gonna be all over him :haha: good luck ladies lets hope our DH'scan learn to keep pace :thumbup:


----------



## abbie23

Hey - congrats to all those girls who got their BFP! That's such great news. I'm looking forward to seeing that list grow.

Unfortunately, just logging on to say that I'm out. AF arrived right on cue - its a little ridiculous how on time she was this month. I'm used to a little uncertainty, but looks like my fertility calendar now has my cycle down pat. Let's hope that next month I have a better chance.


----------



## nic18

aw abbie sorry hun :(! x


----------



## baby1wanted

abbie23 said:


> Hey - congrats to all those girls who got their BFP! That's such great news. I'm looking forward to seeing that list grow.
> 
> Unfortunately, just logging on to say that I'm out. AF arrived right on cue - its a little ridiculous how on time she was this month. I'm used to a little uncertainty, but looks like my fertility calendar now has my cycle down pat. Let's hope that next month I have a better chance.

Hugs abbie and Fx'd for you next month xx :hugs:


----------



## TanksCookies

Congratulations BellaRosa!!! H&H 9 months to you!
Welcome Czechmeout! you've been added to the calendar!
The :witch: is kicking me butt this month. Usually I'm not too bad, usually DH had no idea AF is visiting, but this go round I've been moopy, crampy, tired and diving face first into chocolate left right and center..... this isn't like me!! Argh!!


----------



## s_love

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Congratulations on your bfps!!! Add me to that list Bc I got my :bfp: this morning too!!!!

Congrats BellaRosa! :happydance:

To all the ladies who are out this month, Im sorry! :hugs: Stay positive ladies!


----------



## ashybug

Does anyone get terrible hot flashes post ovulation?

I started to get them last night and have gotten one every few hours. I'm dying here! My actually temperature isn't high so I don't have a fever.

I've never had this as a pms thing, I think? I'm around 10 dpo.


----------



## s_love

TanksCookies said:


> Congratulations BellaRosa!!! H&H 9 months to you!
> Welcome Czechmeout! you've been added to the calendar!
> The :witch: is kicking me butt this month. Usually I'm not too bad, usually DH had no idea AF is visiting, but this go round I've been moopy, crampy, tired and diving face first into chocolate left right and center..... this isn't like me!! Argh!!

When the witch comes for me Im normally moopy and craving salty and sweet foods all the time! Im sorry shes being such a witch to yoU! Ive completely lost my appetite the past few days... strange, because I never dont want to eat!

Im going to be a pain in the butt...can I push my testing date back to Sept 2? Ive decided to wait the full 14 dpo before I poas! If I did OV,according to my chart it would have been on the 19th so Im going to hold out the full time this time! Im not sure what it is about this month, but Im suddenly in no hurry to test. I think Im more scared than anything. Thanks!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Vietmamsie - This was our 3rd cycle trying. But timing worked out perfectly - because all along I wanted a May baby, but figured chances of me getting pregnant exactly when I wanted to were slim, so we started trying early 

:hugs: to everyone who got a visit from :witch: and keep trying! You never know when it will be perfect timing for you! 

PS - I HIGHLY recommend SMEP!!! :)


----------



## TanksCookies

s_love said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations BellaRosa!!! H&H 9 months to you!
> Welcome Czechmeout! you've been added to the calendar!
> The :witch: is kicking me butt this month. Usually I'm not too bad, usually DH had no idea AF is visiting, but this go round I've been moopy, crampy, tired and diving face first into chocolate left right and center..... this isn't like me!! Argh!!
> 
> When the witch comes for me Im normally moopy and craving salty and sweet foods all the time! Im sorry shes being such a witch to yoU! Ive completely lost my appetite the past few days... strange, because I never dont want to eat!
> 
> Im going to be a pain in the butt...can I push my testing date back to Sept 2? Ive decided to wait the full 14 dpo before I poas! If I did OV,according to my chart it would have been on the 19th so Im going to hold out the full time this time! Im not sure what it is about this month, but Im suddenly in no hurry to test. I think Im more scared than anything. Thanks!Click to expand...

Updated you my dear!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Lallie81

Well, I have woken up to giant bbs I do actually look like a human version of this smiley...:holly: (well, except am not yellow!)

Also got my expected 10 DPO BFN :cry: I hate making excuses for my BFN to keep hope BUT (hahaha) as I mentioned, it was a clearblue +/- one and you get a vertical line in the control window, horizontal in the test window and sit there desperately willing a vertical line to appear in the test window too. Well, when I took it out of the packet, I could already see the horizontal line for the test window...shouldn't really matter as you get that line no matter what but I did find it a bit odd. Am going to try and find another brand today and will test again on Friday....

In addition, today is 10 DPO based on the earliest day I think I may have ovulated so it could actually be as little as 4 DPO!!

Good luck everyone!

L
x


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok Ladies, just letting you know that I'm going back to work tomorrow and will only be on in the evenings, so please don't be upset if this doesn't get updated during the day.


----------



## ElleT613

Lallie81 said:


> Well, I have woken up to giant bbs I do actually look like a human version of this smiley...:holly: (well, except am not yellow!)
> 
> Also got my expected 10 DPO BFN :cry: I hate making excuses for my BFN to keep hope BUT (hahaha) as I mentioned, it was a clearblue +/- one and you get a vertical line in the control window, horizontal in the test window and sit there desperately willing a vertical line to appear in the test window too. Well, when I took it out of the packet, I could already see the horizontal line for the test window...shouldn't really matter as you get that line no matter what but I did find it a bit odd. Am going to try and find another brand today and will test again on Friday....
> 
> In addition, today is 10 DPO based on the earliest day I think I may have ovulated so it could actually be as little as 4 DPO!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> L
> x

Even 10dpo is still early Lallie!! Don't give up!! When is AF due??


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Ok Ladies, just letting you know that I'm going back to work tomorrow and will only be on in the evenings, so please don't be upset if this doesn't get updated during the day.

Dont' worry Tanks-- I think we'll forgive you ;) Have a good day tomorrow back at work!


----------



## Lallie81

[/QUOTE]

Even 10dpo is still early Lallie!! Don't give up!! When is AF due??[/QUOTE]


Well, had a chemical / MC that started on Aug 5th so if cycle is back to normal then AF should arrive on Sun but who knows?? O pains started on 17th...:shrug:


----------



## nic18

lallie, sorry to hear that :( :hugs2:


----------



## ElleT613

Even 10dpo is still early Lallie!! Don't give up!! When is AF due??[/QUOTE]


Well, had a chemical / MC that started on Aug 5th so if cycle is back to normal then AF should arrive on Sun but who knows?? O pains started on 17th...:shrug:[/QUOTE]

Ugh, I'm sorry :/- I had one as well in the beginning of July-- I was about 4 weeks. Not fun....


----------



## nic18

elle! i'm sorry :( that must be terrible for you :(! :hugs2:


----------



## aknqtpie

TanksCookies said:


> Ok Ladies, just letting you know that I'm going back to work tomorrow and will only be on in the evenings, so please don't be upset if this doesn't get updated during the day.

Unacceptable!  Have a good first day back at work!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Does creamy cm = ovulation coming? i just went to the bathroom and had some creamy kinda whitish cm on my undies not a lot just a little. i have it every month just wondering what it meant sorry if its a silly question :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Tanks - hope AF has calmed down a bit and you're feeling a bit brighter. I'm dreading mine coming as they're getting that little bit worse each month I'm off the pill.
I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot but today have had absolutely loads of CM (sorry if TMI for you then stop reading now!). It's a bit like body lotion - not had it like this before and certainly not this amount. Know I shouldn't be thinking anything of it but can't help but wonder.... 
Hope everyone else is doing ok
Fingers crossed for Lallie that your :bfn: becomes a :bfp: soon!
Baby dust to everyone still trying 
:dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

ProudArmyWife said:


> Does creamy cm = ovulation coming? i just went to the bathroom and had some creamy kinda whitish cm on my undies not a lot just a little. i have it every month just wondering what it meant sorry if its a silly question :flower:


It could be. I tend to get creamy CM before and after EWCM around the time of ovulation.


----------



## ashybug

kerrbear7183 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Does creamy cm = ovulation coming? i just went to the bathroom and had some creamy kinda whitish cm on my undies not a lot just a little. i have it every month just wondering what it meant sorry if its a silly question :flower:
> 
> 
> It could be. I tend to get creamy CM before and after EWCM around the time of ovulation.Click to expand...

I also get this. Mine seems to have a very steady pattern. Moist after AF, then sticky, then a mix of sticky and creamy, then loads of creamy, and then EWCM..then the patterns repeats itself backwards.


----------



## ashybug

I think I'm going to move my testing date to September 1st. I'm around 10 dpo today and I'd rather test later than sooner. :) I prefer getting AF than a BFN!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

ashybug said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Does creamy cm = ovulation coming? i just went to the bathroom and had some creamy kinda whitish cm on my undies not a lot just a little. i have it every month just wondering what it meant sorry if its a silly question :flower:
> 
> 
> It could be. I tend to get creamy CM before and after EWCM around the time of ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> I also get this. Mine seems to have a very steady pattern. Moist after AF, then sticky, then a mix of sticky and creamy, then loads of creamy, and then EWCM..then the patterns repeats itself backwards.Click to expand...


well im gonna take it as a good sign then :) according to the app i use on my phone i should be in my fertile week right now. im on cycle day so we will be busy :sex: :thumbup:

lots of baby dust to you ladies :flower:


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Girls, last night I had AF like cramps for a few hours in the evening and I thought FOR SURE AF was going to make her appearance today but nothing!?!? Today I am 9DPO. Maybe it was a good sign?! The Hubster fly's out of town 9/1(12dpo) at 7:30am, the morning I am supposed to test(doesn't come home until 9/7)!! I dont' know if I want to test on the morning of the 31st instead--- either way if it's a bfp or a bfn it would be nice for him to be around for the next 24 hours but then again I dont' want to waste a HPT! lol. Decisions, decisions...

Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## kerrbear7183

If it was me, I would try (try being the key word) to wait until he got back. That being said, I would probably test the day before he leaves. :) Good luck!


----------



## Weffles

BFN today (12dpo) so on to month 7 i go.......... mixed feelings really - pleased progesterone is working as no spotting or af yet and normally spot from 7dpo to af full flow at 10dpo. But on the other hand had hoped that was the reason it wasn't happening for us, but now the progesterone fixed that issue and still no bfp feel a bit like we're back at square one wondeirng why it isn't happening and suspecting the worse!


----------



## nic18

anybody testing today :)? x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## nic18

fx'd its ib heather!!


----------



## eriberri

I'm out... Af started early :(. Hoping my doc will put me on clomid for next month.


----------



## nic18

eriberri - sorry af showed :( :hugs2:


----------



## CakeCottage

Sorry to the ladies whose AF's have shown, fXed for heather!!

3DPO and I keep going dizzy when I stand up and for some reason I have had EWCM this afternoon... Make of that what you will??? Ha! X


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!
Weffles - you're not out until AF shows, 12 dpo may be too early to test. FX'd for you!
Eriberri, so sorry sending you hugs and FX'd for next month :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

That could be a very good sign, Heather!!!

Well, I gave in and tested this morning, I'm 10dpo and it was a BFN :/ AF still has not showed up though so I will test on the 1st if she doesn't make her appearance. I'm thinking she will though...

Sorry to anyone who had AF show up!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to those who got AF!


----------



## Mexx

Heather.1987 said:


> I think I may have spotted yesterday....I went to pee and had some brownish blood on my undies. I NEVER spot. I either have my period or I dont. But this looked just like the blood my period has the first hour or two. I wasnt expecting this...especially since few women actually see their ib. I could be crazy SS....if I am I had some weird discharge.

Ooh, fingers crossed this is implantation! Good luck and keep us updated :)

When are you going to test? 

xx


----------



## Laubull

Sounds good Heather, I got IB with both my BFPs. When will you test?

Elle fingers crossed you get your BFP, you're not out yet!

X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3gg0

Heather.1987 said:


> I plan on testing monday...I started bleeding again a bit today....very light pink/brown...and only lasted no longer than an hour (and very light....didnt even reach the pad). Ooh im so confused. FX for IB....and not an early AF visit.

FX's it is not AF!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Been having crampy feeling today on the left side not sure if this is a sign of impending O but DH and i have :sex: the last two days and will hopefully get to it the next couple days also :) i am expected to O any day now so fx we catch it.

babydust to all :thumbup:


----------



## TanksCookies

So DH and I have discussed the SMEP and we think we're going to give it a shot


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> So DH and I have discussed the SMEP and we think we're going to give it a shot

Baby Dust Tanks!! It seems a lot of the girls had luck with SMEP this past month!!! I think I will try it next cycle if this one turns out to be a BFN!!


----------



## littlemiss84

TanksCookies said:


> So DH and I have discussed the SMEP and we think we're going to give it a shot

We are also going to try SMEP this cycle. We've tried everyday and that didn't work so fx. Im going to try cough syrup too this time. GL


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Sorry to those who have gotten AF :hugs:

I think I may have Ovulated yesterday. I had a slight dip in my temp yesterday along with EWCM and my CP was very high and very soft. This morning my temp as higher than normal. We BD last night and the night before, so if this was it, we hit it for sure. FX.

I have also had a horrible headache for the last 3 days. Yesterday it was a full on migraine, today its not as bad, but still leaving me pretty bad feeling. Could it be related to O?


----------



## s_love

TanksCookies said:


> So DH and I have discussed the SMEP and we think we're going to give it a shot

That's what we decided too... I hope you have luck with it!


----------



## baby1wanted

Fx'd for you Heather that it was IB!
And Fx'd for everyone going for SMEP next month :thumbup:


----------



## Laubull

I did SMEP the last cycle and it worked, sadly ended in mc, but lots of people rave about. I am taking a more relaxed approach this time as DH did like pre-organised :sex: but I hope whatever approach you're all taking it works 

x


----------



## KHoping

Hey ladies.... Sorry.... I'm a total idiot here! What SMEP?

Xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

KHoping said:


> Hey ladies.... Sorry.... I'm a total idiot here! What SMEP?
> 
> Xxx

Sperm meets egg plan - Basically you start BDing every other day on CD8, start taking OPKs at CD10, when you get your +OPK, then you BD every day for three days, skip a day then BD one more day. 

I started off with the intent to do that, but I ended up just having sex every day during the week I was supposed to be most fertile!


----------



## TanksCookies

I've heard a lot of good things about SMEP, so I figured we'll give it a shot comsidering we have such a short window this month.


----------



## samii91

aknqtpie said:


> KHoping said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.... Sorry.... I'm a total idiot here! What SMEP?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Sperm meets egg plan - Basically you start BDing every other day on CD8, start taking OPKs at CD10, when you get your +OPK, then you BD every day for three days, skip a day then BD one more day.
> 
> I started off with the intent to do that, but I ended up just having sex every day during the week I was supposed to be most fertile!Click to expand...

wooo u give me hope :) this month we had sex everyday during the fertile week aswell! Lets hope i get my bfp too. did you feel any different during your tww? and when did u get your positiv? im dying to test but im only about 5dpo! xx


----------



## aknqtpie

samii91 said:


> wooo u give me hope :) this month we had sex everyday during the fertile week aswell! Lets hope i get my bfp too. did you feel any different during your tww? and when did u get your positiv? im dying to test but im only about 5dpo! xx

I got my BFP on 10dpo.. but wasn't going to test untill 14dpo.. it was kind of a whim thing..lol. The only two major things that made me suspect was that I had increased CM (like you could see a clear/creamy discharge), and my hair started getting greasy. I was a little more tired, but I had a busy weekend, so who knows if that was it.


----------



## s_love

aknqtpie said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> wooo u give me hope :) this month we had sex everyday during the fertile week aswell! Lets hope i get my bfp too. did you feel any different during your tww? and when did u get your positiv? im dying to test but im only about 5dpo! xx
> 
> I got my BFP on 10dpo.. but wasn't going to test untill 14dpo.. it was kind of a whim thing..lol. The only two major things that made me suspect was that I had increased CM (like you could see a clear/creamy discharge), and my hair started getting greasy. I was a little more tired, but I had a busy weekend, so who knows if that was it.Click to expand...

Ive been having increased creamy cm the past few days and I feel drained... So I couldn't hold off anymore... Tested yesterday and today (10 dpo & 11 dpo) and BFN. Lol I really wanted to wait the full 14 dpo, but I was weak lol. I'm pretty sure the cramps im having are AF related. CP is low and kinda firm. Also my temp dipped yesterday and barely came up today... If any of you chart wizards could weigh in on that I'd like to hear thoughts!


----------



## dcm_mw12

CM has been damp (TMI) currently in my fertile phase. Yay !


----------



## ashybug

Well I'm out this cycle :( It would have been a lovely anniversary present.

I have an obgyn appt tomorrow morning. Hopefully I DON'T have PCOS and we can figure out a way to get me to stop cysting... 

Onto cycle #4! I might try grapefruit juice and smep if DH is interested, although I don't think he will be!


----------



## 3gg0

Well ladies... I thought I was 6DPO, but now my chart is saying I am only 3DPO! I hope that is incorrect because we haven't BD since Sunday:dohh::growlmad::nope:!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3gg0

I'm not sure what's up anymore. I am so confused with my chart and everything else.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok so I went to go make my husband some cookies for my husband and his friend to take hunting with them tomorrow only to realize I was missing some important ingredients. So to replace the brown sugar I was missing, I used white sugar, and to rplace the vanilla I was missing, I used a splash of rum. I was concerned how that would turn out, but they turned out wonderfully! Thet tast great!! YAY!!! So excited!


----------



## s_love

TanksCookies said:


> Ok so I went to go make my husband some cookies for my husband and his friend to take hunting with them tomorrow only to realize I was missing some important ingredients. So to replace the brown sugar I was missing, I used white sugar, and to rplace the vanilla I was missing, I used a splash of rum. I was concerned how that would turn out, but they turned out wonderfully! Thet tast great!! YAY!!! So excited!

Lol sounds yummy.. Now I want cookies!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck when you test today, Parrabellum!

How's everyone else doing? I haven't had the chance to read through all the pages!


----------



## Laubull

S_love I am not a chart expert but as long as your temp stays above the line you're still in with a shot!

3ggo, remember sperm live for 5 days so Sunday :sex: is still ok, fingers crossed!

Heather - I hope it's IB, 8DPO would make sense.

To those who got a BFN it's not over until the witch shows, I've never gotten a BFP until after AF is due.

To everyone who got AF, sorry and good luck in the next cycle.

AFM my temp has gone up today, only slightly but I hope it's a sign I've O, I normally have a gradual climb rather than a jump.

x


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry, I was wrong. I didn't O. I think I got excited about the rise in temp, but it can actually be explained from the migraine and bad night of sleep. It's right back to coverline today.

Went to acu and the 3 day migraine has totally thrown me off. He doesn't seem sure I'll O at all this time. Only time will tell I guess. TTC is so frustrating. In the mean time we keep BDing, I try to not be so stressed and just let nature take its course.


----------



## vietmamsie

3gg0 said:


> Well ladies... I thought I was 6DPO, but now my chart is saying I am only 3DPO! I hope that is incorrect because we haven't BD since Sunday:dohh::growlmad::nope:!!!!!!!

Looking at your chart I would say it could go either way... so not all hope is lost!


----------



## sdsam

Making a new turn. thanks for implementation.


----------



## CakeCottage

vietmamsie said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... I thought I was 6DPO, but now my chart is saying I am only 3DPO! I hope that is incorrect because we haven't BD since Sunday:dohh::growlmad::nope:!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking at your chart I would say it could go either way... so not all hope is lost!Click to expand...

Same here, my chart says I'm 3 dpo but it thought I was 5 dpo... Tooo confusing!! X


----------



## TanksCookies

Good Luck ParraBellum, any news?!?


----------



## 3gg0

CakeCottage said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... I thought I was 6DPO, but now my chart is saying I am only 3DPO! I hope that is incorrect because we haven't BD since Sunday:dohh::growlmad::nope:!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking at your chart I would say it could go either way... so not all hope is lost!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, my chart says I'm 3 dpo but it thought I was 5 dpo... Tooo confusing!! XClick to expand...

It really is!!! I am still do upset about it! I know i need to get over it because there is nothing I can do about now! I just was so excited and had a really good feeling about this month! I will pay more attention next month I guess!


----------



## CakeCottage

We haven't BDd since Sunday either :-( so annoying!! X


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Girls, hope everyone is doing well. It looks like a lot of us are confused with our bodies right now (including me). I have felt like AF is coming for the past 2 days with cramps and just that achy, blah feeling-- but she hasn't showed. So weird. I tested this morning with an EPT, BFN. So I am pretty sure if I was in fact pregnant I would have gotten a BFP--- I am 12dpo. Just really waiting on AF to start at this point. So annoying!


----------



## 3gg0

CakeCottage said:


> We haven't BDd since Sunday either :-( so annoying!! X

We finally did last night, but it is to late anyways!! Ugh!!! :growlmad:


----------



## nic18

well i am 6dpo! now on a course of antibiotics, but i have heard that they can stop you Ov :( ?


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Girls, hope everyone is doing well. It looks like a lot of us are confused with our bodies right now (including me). I have felt like AF is coming for the past 2 days with cramps and just that achy, blah feeling-- but she hasn't showed. So weird. I tested this morning with an EPT, BFN. So I am pretty sure if I was in fact pregnant I would have gotten a BFP--- I am 12dpo. Just really waiting on AF to start at this point. So annoying!


12dpo could still be early for a positive. If implantation occurred in the last day or 2 you might not be showing positive yet. It takes longer for hcg to show in urine than it does in blood. Remember, you're not out until AF shows! :dust:


----------



## PinkPeony10

Well, the big day for me is tomorrow! I'm excited to test...but really nervous at the same time! I was feeling really positive about this month until recently. I've been having very mild cramping on and off like I normally get before AF. So I'm kind of feeling like I am out again this month. :( Altho...I'm still waiting for my bbs to get sore because they normally are VERY sore by now. And I have been quite tired lately. So I'm hoping those are good signs?! Hmm... Not getting my hopes up tho! Expecting the usual BFN tomorrow morning. I am really hating this emotional ttc roller coaster ride that I've been on for almost a year now. It's getting very hard for me to deal with. :(


----------



## aknqtpie

PinkPeony10 said:


> Well, the big day for me is tomorrow! I'm excited to test...but really nervous at the same time! I was feeling really positive about this month until recently. I've been having very mild cramping on and off like I normally get before AF. So I'm kind of feeling like I am out again this month. :( Altho...I'm still waiting for my bbs to get sore because they normally are VERY sore by now. And I have been quite tired lately. So I'm hoping those are good signs?! Hmm... Not getting my hopes up tho! Expecting the usual BFN tomorrow morning. I am really hating this emotional ttc roller coaster ride that I've been on for almost a year now. It's getting very hard for me to deal with. :(

Don't count yourself out yet! I am still experiencing the AF like cramps.. fx'd for you!


----------



## ElleT613

PinkPeony10 said:


> Well, the big day for me is tomorrow! I'm excited to test...but really nervous at the same time! I was feeling really positive about this month until recently. I've been having very mild cramping on and off like I normally get before AF. So I'm kind of feeling like I am out again this month. :( Altho...I'm still waiting for my bbs to get sore because they normally are VERY sore by now. And I have been quite tired lately. So I'm hoping those are good signs?! Hmm... Not getting my hopes up tho! Expecting the usual BFN tomorrow morning. I am really hating this emotional ttc roller coaster ride that I've been on for almost a year now. It's getting very hard for me to deal with. :(

Good luck!!! I hope it's a BFP for you!!!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Well, the big day for me is tomorrow! I'm excited to test...but really nervous at the same time! I was feeling really positive about this month until recently. I've been having very mild cramping on and off like I normally get before AF. So I'm kind of feeling like I am out again this month. :( Altho...I'm still waiting for my bbs to get sore because they normally are VERY sore by now. And I have been quite tired lately. So I'm hoping those are good signs?! Hmm... Not getting my hopes up tho! Expecting the usual BFN tomorrow morning. I am really hating this emotional ttc roller coaster ride that I've been on for almost a year now. It's getting very hard for me to deal with. :(

GL!!! I hope it is a BFP for you!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks everyone! I'm trying to stay positive. My temp dropped a little today. I'm hoping it goes back up tomorrow and I get my bfp. It's so discouraging when you've been trying for almost a year and you've never even seen one bfp. :(


----------



## samii91

Mexx said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can i jump on this thread :) i will be testing around the 9th september hopefully! gl ladies lets get those bfp! xx
> 
> We'll be testing on the same day :D I'm feeling very excited about this cycle.
> How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Anyone trying anything new this month?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

im feeling very hopeful too :) nothing different really just had sex everyday in the fertile week, and tryed keeping it fun not making it a chore! lets hope we caught the eggy! gettin sick of waitin now! have u had any symptoms? and iv been trying since january. how bout you? xx


----------



## aknqtpie

samii91 said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can i jump on this thread :) i will be testing around the 9th september hopefully! gl ladies lets get those bfp! xx
> 
> We'll be testing on the same day :D I'm feeling very excited about this cycle.
> How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Anyone trying anything new this month?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im feeling very hopeful too :) nothing different really just had sex everyday in the fertile week, and tryed keeping it fun not making it a chore! lets hope we caught the eggy! gettin sick of waitin now! have u had any symptoms? and iv been trying since january. how bout you? xxClick to expand...

That was one other thing that I tried to do.. I tried to make sure I got the big "O" when I was around the time of Ov'ing. I have heard that helps :)


----------



## samii91

aknqtpie said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can i jump on this thread :) i will be testing around the 9th september hopefully! gl ladies lets get those bfp! xx
> 
> We'll be testing on the same day :D I'm feeling very excited about this cycle.
> How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Anyone trying anything new this month?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> im feeling very hopeful too :) nothing different really just had sex everyday in the fertile week, and tryed keeping it fun not making it a chore! lets hope we caught the eggy! gettin sick of waitin now! have u had any symptoms? and iv been trying since january. how bout you? xxClick to expand...
> 
> That was one other thing that I tried to do.. I tried to make sure I got the big "O" when I was around the time of Ov'ing. I have heard that helps :)Click to expand...

aknqtpie congratulations!!! how long have u been trying? i hope i did catch it we did it enuf!! xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm trying to stay positive. My temp dropped a little today. I'm hoping it goes back up tomorrow and I get my bfp. It's so discouraging when you've been trying for almost a year and you've never even seen one bfp. :(

Good luck! Hopefully the temp dip is either implantation or a fluke! :dust:


----------



## CZECHMEOUT

Temp dropped this morning accompanied by the typical pre-AF spotting. Will let you know once she officially arrives. Good luck to everyone else!! Hoping for many BFPs on this thread. Its on to lap and dye in 2 weeks for me. GL ladies!!


----------



## Laubull

Pinkpeony I hope you get your BFP this morning!

I'm sorry to those who AF showed, boo :-(

Shell I hope your tests on Tuesday go well. Enjoy the holiday weekend too 

AFM Im not sure if I've ovulated, my temp has jumped but I did have a couple of big glasses of wine last night and I know it can effect your temp. If I did then we :sex: on Thursday so hopefully close enough and I'll be sticking with my test date of 12th sept. If not then DH will have to perform tonight and Sunday as I'm away with work for 4 days from Monday! 

X


----------



## PinkPeony10

Got my BFN. Just as I suspected! :( I even had a dream that it would be negative. So in a way...I was kind of hoping that meant I would get a bfp. Weird I know! I've had several dreams of bfp's with other cycles, and all I've gotten were bfn's...so I was kind of hoping that a negative dream was a good thing. haha I guess not! Good thing tho...my temp went back up. Maybe an implantation dip like kerrbear said? I'm trying my best to stay positive. But not getting my hopes up.


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry PinkPeony!!

I got a BFN this morning too :/... I am a little concerned about my cramps the past few days-- especially on Thursday. I hope this there isn't another issue going on. Still waiting on AF.. 

Oh well! On to the next month.


----------



## PinkPeony10

ElleT613 said:


> Sorry PinkPeony!!
> 
> I got a BFN this morning too :/... I am a little concerned about my cramps the past few days-- especially on Thursday. I hope this there isn't another issue going on. Still waiting on AF..
> 
> Oh well! On to the next month.

I'm sorry about your bfn too! How many DPO are you? I'm only on 11dpo right now. So it's still kind of early. You aren't out until AF shows! And neither am I! I guess we will find out soon enough huh? I HATE waiting!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear about the BFNs! But you're not out until AF shows up. Good luck!


----------



## nic18

sorry about the BFN's :(! 
heather-good luck hope its just ib fx


----------



## ElleT613

Af showed up this afternoon.
I think we are going to try SMEP this next cycle. Having a huge glass of wine tonight!!! ;) good luck Heather, keep us posted!!!


----------



## Flyons

sorry abt af el! enjoy your vino, and lots of hugs and happy thoughts your way!

fx heather, sounds promising !

finally a +OPK here, so started the 3 days of dtd to follow smep. fx!


----------



## TanksCookies

SO glad that my parade through chocolate week is almost over. Sorry that the :witch: got you El, dive into a bag of M&Ms... you'll feel better lol.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just checking in after a night away at a friend's wedding. Sorry to hear AF has got you Elle - go with what Tanks says and get onto the chocolate!
Still keeping Fx'd for everyone else still in with a chance this month - Heather that bleeding could sound positive!
I'm doing my normal thing of reading every single thing as a possible sign of pregnancy - by next week I will be totally convinced that I'm pregnant only for AF to show and realise that all the signs were that she was coming!
Oh well
Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'm sorry Elle!! Hopefully this new cycle will be it for you!!! 

Good luck Heather! It sounds kind of promising to me! 

For me, I am going to try and hold out till at least Monday to test again. That is...if my temp stays up.


----------



## TanksCookies

Hey Ladies, for those of you who moved onto the next month, I need your new test dates to put you on the September test calendar :) Lets see how many BFPs we can get for September. My SMEP goes into affect tomorrow night!! WOOT!!


----------



## Lallie81

Fingers crossed for you Tanks & all!

AFM- AF due from today so still playing the waiting game....will keep you posted!

L
x


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Hey Ladies, for those of you who moved onto the next month, I need your new test dates to put you on the September test calendar :) Lets see how many BFPs we can get for September. My SMEP goes into affect tomorrow night!! WOOT!!

Hi Tanks! My next test day will be September 29th.... praying for some 2013 summer babies!!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm feeling really pessimistic, I've got another 6 days before test day but don't really feel like this will be my month... FF keeps moving my O date and is saying I'm only 3 DPO today which I know isn't right as I had my temp dip on the 26th August!! :-( x


----------



## nic18

6 more days until testing!


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated! Good Luck everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Mexx

Tomorrow will be 6 days before AF is due so hoping that a FRER or IC might pick something up. Its been a wierd cycle for me with various symptoms. I would just love to find out either way


----------



## Jary

I'm testing tomorrow...will only be 10 DPO so may still be too early and i dont think we did it this month but I'm doing it anyway because I like POAS!


----------



## Mexx

Jary said:


> I'm testing tomorrow...will only be 10 DPO so may still be too early and i dont think we did it this month but I'm doing it anyway because I like POAS!

I like poas too! lol

good luck


----------



## kerrbear7183

As soon as I have confirmed ovulation I'll let you know my test date. I can't even guess when I will ovulate because last cycle it was on CD24 and the one before that on CD33 and before that it was even later.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Good luck to everyone who plans on testing soon! As for me...I gave in and tested again this morning at 12DPO and it was a bfn once again. I think I'm gonna test again tomorrow as long as my temp doesn't drop. If it's negative, I'm just gonna wait to see if AF shows up on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## s_love

Well went to test today but the witch showed up this morning so there's really no reason to. Once again we start over. Not going to lie, I'm really frustrated and pissed this time. Oh well, back to the beginning we go.


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'm sorry s_love! I know how frustrating it is! This month is a year since we started ttc. It's extremely disappointing each and every month when AF shows! Hang in there! You have a brand new cycle ahead of you. Good luck!!


----------



## baby1wanted

s_love said:


> Well went to test today but the witch showed up this morning so there's really no reason to. Once again we start over. Not going to lie, I'm really frustrated and pissed this time. Oh well, back to the beginning we go.

Sorry S_love - grab yourself some chocolate and a glass of wine. Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## s_love

Thanks ladies! Yeah it just put me in such a mood lol. Hubby is taking me out for dinner and I'm having wine or a margarita! I'm gonna relax and start fresh again! Good luck to y'all and everyone else testing!!


----------



## Flyons

sorry s_love:hugs: I concur with baby1...chocolate and vino!

Good luck heather! fx. keep us posted.

keep the faith pinkpeony! no af yet.

hey tankscookies- sending you lots of babydust this cycle given your time constraints. :dust:
I hope the smep works for all of us. 

good luck to all testing soon!

I'm just starting the 2ww here and had some good bd timing this cycle, fx!:winkwink:

looking forward to hearing your results! :bfp:


----------



## samii91

wel i caved and tested today. im only about 7dpo.. and obv its a bfn! Dont know why i do it to myself. i was al so hopeful aswell now its put a downer on me! gurr this 2nd week is going to drag! gud luck ladies who are testing! we need more bfp! :) xx


----------



## TanksCookies

I'll share my M&Ms with you s_love :D


----------



## CZECHMEOUT

AF has arrived---out until Oct. GL everyone else!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Ok ladies...I have been having some really weird pinching feeling off and on all day today in my lower right side. It's been going on all day today. Sometimes I feel it on my left side once in a while, but it's mostly on my right side. Also...my bbs are finally starting to get sore. Well...my left one anyway. They usually get sore at least a week before AF, and I am due in a couple days. It's never taken them this long to get sore. And I've never had one get sore when the other one isn't. It mainly hurts on the outer side when I push on it. What do you all think of these two symptoms? I'm probably just kidding myself here.


----------



## Laubull

Pinkpeony, they are sounding like good symptoms! When you say outer breast do you mean near your armpits? That's where mine started hurting with both pregnancies! I hope it's a good sign for you 

To everyone who got their AF I'm sorry and I hope next month you see a BFP. 

I've finally got my crosshairs! I O on Friday 31st, we :sex: on the Thursday so hopefully we caught the egg! If my cycle sticks to a 12day lp then AF is due 12th, I'd like to hold out until its late but I suspect I wont!

I'm off to Germany this morning for work so my first week of the 2ww should go quickly.....!

Baby dust to all 

X


----------



## baby1wanted

Morning all
Flyons - sounds positive Fx'd for you in your 2WW!
Samii - we've all been there, I've tested even earlier than that before now! Am determined to hang on a few more days yet though 
Czechmeout - sorry AF got you, sending hugs :hugs: Good luck with your lap, hope it goes well :hugs:
Pinkpeony - sounds positive! I'm getting quite a lot of symptoms but also worried they could all just be a sign that AF is approaching, guess we'll find out soon enough :hugs:
Laubull - fx'd as you go into your 2WW, enjoy Germany! :thumbup:
Baby dust to everyone 
:dust:


----------



## Jary

Hi guys I tested early this morning using a pink dye IC and got a very very very faint BFP. I'm not quite convinced yet so I'm leaving it for a couple of days before testing again!

Dunno if it was a evap line but it looked pink! OH couldn't see it at first but then he did and I think he would like to see a more definitive line before getting excited! Really hope it is a BFP!

I actually had dreams last night about testing and getting a BFP so maybe it'll come true!


----------



## beads

Hi there. Could you add me? Ill be testing on 23rd Sep. Seems like ages off!


----------



## beads

Jary said:


> Hi guys I tested early this morning using a pink dye IC and got a very very very faint BFP. I'm not quite convinced yet so I'm leaving it for a couple of days before testing again!
> 
> Dunno if it was a evap line but it looked pink! OH couldn't see it at first but then he did and I think he would like to see a more definitive line before getting excited! Really hope it is a BFP!
> 
> I actually had dreams last night about testing and getting a BFP so maybe it'll come true!

 GL fxd for you x


----------



## afromamma

PinkPeony i'm getting the same exact symptoms too! my left lower abdomen has painful the most alternating with the right side. BBs are sore on the outside and look bigger than usual, usually get sore bbs b4 the :witch: but then its usually sensitive nipples (sorry TMI) but this time its on the outside and nipples are not sore when i move my bath towel over them. I'm due to test on the 7th when i'm 12dpo. I'm holding on, would rather have :witch: than :bfn: :dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## 4magpies

Im not testing tomorrow as I don't even think I ovulated when I thought I did (see chart). I have a doctors appointment about TTC for 6 months on Friday to get help so will either test thurs or Friday if no AF. 

I'm not pregnant and I know it. Sigh. 

My period is actually 3/4 days "late now". 

xxx


----------



## Weffles

Thanks baby1wanted, but defo out, im now on CD3 of my 7th Month ttc! Feeling very fed up as i've been doing this for 6 months and still have no idea when i will Ovulate each month - O is ranging from cd16 to CD30! Grrr! Good luck everyone else!

xx


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks for the replies everyone! However, I ended up not testing this morning because my temp dropped a little bit. I think I may just wait for AF. If temp goes back up, I may test tomorrow or wednesday. But I am highly doubting I'm pregnant now. I was real hopeful with the way my lower right side was feeling yesterday. Oh well! Just waiting on AF now so I can start trying soy isoflavones.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Heather.1987 said:


> Sadly, im pretty sure i got a bfn...see pic in sig. I should see something by 12dpo. Im so frusterated, part of me doesnt believe it but seeing a negative just is sad and confusing saying i had a positive opk and textbook ib. :cry:

I'm so sorry for you got a bfn! I was so sure you were gonna get a positive as well! Altho, it could easily just be too early to tell! Keep your head up! 

Oh, and I clicked on your link...but there is no picture. It says unauthorized access. ???


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ElleT613

Heather.1987 said:


> Sadly, im pretty sure i got a bfn...see pic in sig. I should see something by 12dpo. Im so frusterated, part of me doesnt believe it but seeing a negative just is sad and confusing saying i had a positive opk and textbook ib. :cry:

Ugh, I'm sorry!!! Your symptoms really did seems right in line for a BFP... I know it's so disappointing. Maybe give it a few more days and try to test one more time??? That's weird you had a positive OPK... I would think that would be a BFP too. Hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Heather- I just checked out your pick of the HPT--- Do you see any second line at all?? It's hard to tell from a computer screen :/ I know with my FRER's when they are negative there isn't the faintest line that I could even try to pretend was a second line. Believe it or not the one time I was pregnant-- a clear blue digital actually picked up my pregnancy before a FRER did....


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Flyons

Sorry heather! But af still hasn't shown, so you still have a chance. fx and positive thinking


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Heather, I didn't see a second line, but I would try again in a few days! :hugs: and fx'd!!


----------



## KrisSing

Sorry Heather, I didn't see anything. I always say you're not out til AF shows. I'll be testing on 9/10, probably before that too but ya know! I should know for sure then.


----------



## Jary

Heather I don't think that you're out yet...some women don't seem to get their BFP until later, so defo test again in a couple of days :) I'm gonna do that since I wasn't convinced my second line is a true BFP!


----------



## 3gg0

Jary said:


> Hi guys I tested early this morning using a pink dye IC and got a very very very faint BFP. I'm not quite convinced yet so I'm leaving it for a couple of days before testing again!
> 
> Dunno if it was a evap line but it looked pink! OH couldn't see it at first but then he did and I think he would like to see a more definitive line before getting excited! Really hope it is a BFP!
> 
> I actually had dreams last night about testing and getting a BFP so maybe it'll come true!

FX's that the line gets darker! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

When are you planning on testing 3ggo?


----------



## 3gg0

If AF hasnt shown up by the 7th I will test on the 8th. Sadly I don't think I am PG. I have had absolutely no symptoms. My boobs are not sore at all. I know some women dont get any symptoms, but it just feels like another month where I will be out:(


----------



## Jary

Thank you 3gg0! I'm sure it wasn't evap as it was pink and it was within the ten min limit but because it was so faint I'm just not wanting to jump to conclusions. Plus I dont feel preg at all! Bbs a bit site but that's normal for near AF time. Did feel a little 'odd' today and I am tired but nothing that really screams YOU'RE PREGGERS, lol

I'm teating again on the fifth.... I'll be itching to try tomorrow. I'm also still worried AF will rear her ugly head even with this faint BFP.

Only time will tell!


----------



## Jary

Sorry for my terrible spelling. iPhone spell check and I'm typing in a hurry (finished my work break)


----------



## baby1wanted

Jary said:


> Thank you 3gg0! I'm sure it wasn't evap as it was pink and it was within the ten min limit but because it was so faint I'm just not wanting to jump to conclusions. Plus I dont feel preg at all! Bbs a bit site but that's normal for near AF time. Did feel a little 'odd' today and I am tired but nothing that really screams YOU'RE PREGGERS, lol
> 
> I'm teating again on the fifth.... I'll be itching to try tomorrow. I'm also still worried AF will rear her ugly head even with this faint BFP.
> 
> Only time will tell!

Ooh exciting, keeping Fx'd for you


----------



## baby1wanted

Weffles said:


> Thanks baby1wanted, but defo out, im now on CD3 of my 7th Month ttc! Feeling very fed up as i've been doing this for 6 months and still have no idea when i will Ovulate each month - O is ranging from cd16 to CD30! Grrr! Good luck everyone else!
> 
> xx

Sorry Weffles, that's rubbish for you. Don't blame you feeling fed up, I never realised how frustrating this whole thing could be, though I'd just get to have lots of sex and then have a baby!
Chocolate and wine is now my rule for AF and baby dust for you for next month
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Lallie81

Ok so am a bit down.... CD 30 (usually 28 but had MC/ Chemical last month and don't use OPK's so no real idea when I O'd) BFN's right up to this evening (5 hour hold) Symptoms are MAHOOSIVE bbs, stuffy nose (could be due to the Air Conditioning), veiny bbs, exhausted (probably because of work). 

Think the reality of my situation may have just hit me :cry:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Lallie81 said:


> Ok so am a bit down.... CD 30 (usually 28 but had MC/ Chemical last month and don't use OPK's so no real idea when I O'd) BFN's right up to this evening (5 hour hold) Symptoms are MAHOOSIVE bbs, stuffy nose (could be due to the Air Conditioning), veiny bbs, exhausted (probably because of work).
> 
> Think the reality of my situation may have just hit me :cry:


I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! It could be that you ovulated later.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Heather- I didn't see a line on the test either. But don't give up hope yet! I would say test again in a few days. Good luck and FXd for you! :dust:


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated :)


----------



## vietmamsie

S_Love: Sorry to hear AF arrived. :hugs:
Jary: FXed! :dust:

As for me: I have been horribly ill all weekend. Fever of 39.3 (102.7), throwing up and diarrhea. Last week I had a three day migraine, earlier this cycle I had another fever and flu thing for two days, and early august I managed to get food poisoned and wind up very ill for two days. Plus I have been battling a cold for over three weeks. I think I have worn myself down between working a lot and stressing with TTC. Something needs to change. I'm assuming I'm out for this cycle, since I'm pretty sure I won't O in this condition, just like last cycle. I'm starting to question if this is in fact the right time for us to TTC, I feel like every month something has happened, usually illness, preventing thins from happening. I'm really confused and sick and tired. Its so hard though, because we both want to have a baby so badly.


----------



## afromamma

Vietmamsie, I feel you :hugs: a lot of people seem to get BFPs when they least expect it! Fx'd that'll be you :dust: I'm 9dpo on fertility friend and I'm now thinking my sore bbs and ab pains are typical AF :sad: since this is my first cycle charting and using opks I'm telling myself that at least I'll determine my luteal phase length ..... Fx'd for everyone testing this week :dust:


----------



## TanksCookies

The Any News portion of the calendar is getting pretty long! Sure would love to hear back from some of you ladies! Hoping to hear about BFPs!


----------



## 4magpies

I've still not tested as I'm not even sure I'm ovulated. 

Think I may have yesterday but waiting for FF to confirm. Going to test Friday before my docs appointment probably. If it is ov I will be testing 18th sept.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek I'm next on the testing list - will let you know tomorrow!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Eeek I'm next on the testing list - will let you know tomorrow!!


Good luck! FXd for a BFP!!!


----------



## 3gg0

I am still waiting to test. Pretty sure i am out. I had a nice temp drop this morning :(


----------



## baby1wanted

Getting less hopeful by the minute, cramps starting like AF is going to come a day earlier than expected :-(


----------



## 4magpies

I just tested bfn but like I said don't even think I've ovulated yet. We are off to the doctors on Friday to ask for help. 

xx


----------



## afromamma

Good luck 4magpies :) I'm testing at 12dpo on the 7th and I'm petrified!


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Getting less hopeful by the minute, cramps starting like AF is going to come a day earlier than expected :-(

Some women have the AF style cramps before they get their BFP. FXd for you!


----------



## aknqtpie

baby1wanted said:


> Getting less hopeful by the minute, cramps starting like AF is going to come a day earlier than expected :-(

I am still getting AF like cramps.. good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

4magpies said:


> I just tested bfn but like I said don't even think I've ovulated yet. We are off to the doctors on Friday to ask for help.
> 
> xx


Good luck at your doctor appointment!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I've tested but :bfn: boo :-(
It was a 10 mlU one as well so I'd say I'm out for the month.
For some reason I'm not as disappointed as in previous months - still a bit gutted and would have loved for a positive but I think I was just being more realistic this month whereas in previous months I've totally convinced myself that I've been pregnant and then been devastated when AF comes. 
Also I think being on here has helped me a lot - so great to get all the support from people who understand what you're going through and have been really over the moon to see some getting their :bfp: :thumbup:
Oh well, just wait for :witch: to rear her ugly head then get ready for next month!
Babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls. Sorry for be bfn baby1. 

Well FF has finally confirmed ovulation I'm now 7dpo so even if I have caught yesterday would be too early to show. 

Hope everyone has a nice day. 

xxx


----------



## Jary

Hi guys! I tested again this morning and the second line appeared after about a minute this time but it is still very very faint! Maybe slightly brighter than the other one as I don't have to squint so much!

OH still needs convincing...I'm still not sure, maybe because I just can't believe it?!

What do you think ladies? I tried uploading a pic but it won't let me do it from my phone which is the only source of Internet I have at the mo.


----------



## nic18

jary - it defo sounds positive!! 

i'm testing in 3 days, think it will be a BFN :(! still on antibiotics and making me feel sick :(!!


----------



## 4magpies

Jary I would do a digital test. No arguining with the result when it's in black and white!

Congrats. 

xxx


----------



## Jary

Nic18 keep positive! You may get that BFP! I was sure we hadn't done it this month but seems like we may have!

4magpies I will get one of those tests at some point! I do want to see the words 'pregnant' but from what I've heard they arnt as sensitive as the cheapies (even tho they are supposed to be) so I want to wait till I get a more definitive line before getting one. I'm going to buy more tests today so we'll see.

I'm still finding it hard to be convinced. Doesn't feel like there's anything there! Lol

Baby dust to all those testing soon! Hope we get more BFPs!


----------



## nic18

congrats!


----------



## 4magpies

See I don't like cheapies. 

If you aren't going to get a digital I would get a FRER, a think a digital would show up if you tested tomorrow AM if you are instantly getting a line on cheapies though!

xxx


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok I'm totally a BFP addict, but I'm conflictedabout it. I'm sure most of you can relate. I love hearing about BFps and their stories and i fervently wish that everyone here gets their BFP, but they make me sad at the same time. A bit selfish I know, but I wish it was mine. Makes me sad. Another girl at work just announced she's pg. Chalk that up to 10 now :( Hoping September is our month.... 14 months trying is a little depressing, I don't know how the girls trying for 2 years or more do it!


----------



## 4magpies

TanksCookies said:


> Ok I'm totally a BFP addict, but I'm conflictedabout it. I'm sure most of you can relate. I love hearing about BFps and their stories and i fervently wish that everyone here gets their BFP, but they make me sad at the same time. A bit selfish I know, but I wish it was mine. Makes me sad. Another girl at work just announced she's pg. Chalk that up to 10 now :( Hoping September is our month.... 14 months trying is a little depressing, I don't know how the girls trying for 2 years or more do it!

We just do it as we have no choice, there's nothing else to do except keep trying. 

I feel a bit numb about BFP news these days. 

xxx


----------



## samii91

Jary said:


> Nic18 keep positive! You may get that BFP! I was sure we hadn't done it this month but seems like we may have!
> 
> 4magpies I will get one of those tests at some point! I do want to see the words 'pregnant' but from what I've heard they arnt as sensitive as the cheapies (even tho they are supposed to be) so I want to wait till I get a more definitive line before getting one. I'm going to buy more tests today so we'll see.
> 
> I'm still finding it hard to be convinced. Doesn't feel like there's anything there! Lol
> 
> Baby dust to all those testing soon! Hope we get more BFPs!

jary is there any symptoms u could share? i was really hopeful had some symptoms but now im about 10dpo and they have all stopped. so feeling like its not going to happen now. been taking internet cheapies since 7dpo but bfn! i know its still early but the wait is killing me and im looking into every little twinge !!! xx


----------



## nic18

aw tanks i know how you feel! i love love love hearing the girls on here getting there BFP! but hopefully soon that will be you announcing you BFP!!


----------



## Jary

Just tested again using a FRER and BFP!!!!! It's not bright but it's DEFNINATELY there!

I'm actually shaking!

Samii91 I haven't got a lot of symptoms. I feel a bit tired and had some AF type cramps earlier today (but then I've had backache and cramps pretty much all this cycle!)

As for the ladies still waiting for BFPs; you WILL have your BFP and it'll be well deserved! FX'd for all of you!

*still shaking*


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Jary :happydance:


----------



## Flyons

TanksCookies said:


> Ok I'm totally a BFP addict, but I'm conflictedabout it. I'm sure most of you can relate. I love hearing about BFps and their stories and i fervently wish that everyone here gets their BFP, but they make me sad at the same time. A bit selfish I know, but I wish it was mine. Makes me sad. Another girl at work just announced she's pg. Chalk that up to 10 now :( Hoping September is our month.... 14 months trying is a little depressing, I don't know how the girls trying for 2 years or more do it!

Awww Tanks!!! I understand chica:hugs: I really hope the SMEP works out for you this month. Luckily we have this place where we can vent, and we're all in that same position. Hopefully sharing your feelings here makes it a little easier at work :dust:



Jary said:


> Just tested again using a FRER and BFP!!!!! It's not bright but it's DEFNINATELY there!
> 
> I'm actually shaking!
> 
> Samii91 I haven't got a lot of symptoms. I feel a bit tired and had some AF type cramps earlier today (but then I've had backache and cramps pretty much all this cycle!)
> 
> As for the ladies still waiting for BFPs; you WILL have your BFP and it'll be well deserved! FX'd for all of you!
> 
> *still shaking*

CONGRATS JARY!!! Wonderful news- :thumbup::yipee:


----------



## Jary

Thank you Flyons!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats jary!

xxx


----------



## nic18

congrats jary!! x


----------



## 3gg0

Almost 100% sure I am out this month. Had a very significant temp drop this morning. So I am sure the :witch: is right around the corner. :cry::cry:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Flyons

Heather.1987 said:


> I think im out. 14dpo and still bfn....af due today....don't feel like its comming on....maybe my ib last week was af? It was super light and brown...thought it was ib? Idk! Im either cd36 or cd8 or maybe even pg....doubt it though....wish I knew for sure what's going on.

Sorry Heather :hugs:. So frustrating. I hope your preggers, but either way, I really hope you can figure out what's going on soon! x


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Jary!

Heather, am in the same boat! Tanks...sorry for not updating more often but honestly have no news of interest... CD32, no sign of AF and last HPT on CD 29 was BFN.... What are we going to do Heather? Really need to get out of limbo....


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Laubull

Jary, yeaaaaaa congratulations to you


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Jary! H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congrats Jary!!! 

Tanks: I totally understand what you mean! You're happy for everyone else...but at the same time...it tears your heart every time you have another failed cycle. 

As for me...I know I'm out once again! The :witch: is right around the corner. My temp took a dive today and I've been getting cramps and backaches along with my normal pre-af spotting. I was expecting her today...but she may just be holding off until tomorrow. :( I HATE it when I find out we have failed yet again!!! It makes me so sad! :( It doesn't help that the first thing this morning at work, one of my co-workers comes up to me and says..."So you have a little joey in your pouch?" I said "what?" She says..."yeah, you have a little joey in your pouch don't you?" I was like..."uh...actually I don't...why?" She said..."oh...I swear someone told me that you were pregnant" She was like..."I was going to congratulate you" She claimed that she didn't remember who told her that. UGH!!! People need to just STOP!!! I want people to just leave me alone when it comes to me being pregnant. I'm always having someone hounding me about it and it's driving me nuts! Luckily the woman that said something to me today is someone I get along with and like.


----------



## Jary

Told OH when he got home by getting him to close his eyes and hold out his hands and then I put the test in them. He was speechless and had to sit down! Bless him. He's happy but terrified! As am I!


----------



## samii91

Jary said:


> Just tested again using a FRER and BFP!!!!! It's not bright but it's DEFNINATELY there!
> 
> I'm actually shaking!
> 
> Samii91 I haven't got a lot of symptoms. I feel a bit tired and had some AF type cramps earlier today (but then I've had backache and cramps pretty much all this cycle!)
> 
> As for the ladies still waiting for BFPs; you WILL have your BFP and it'll be well deserved! FX'd for all of you!
> 
> *still shaking*

congrats jary!! woop we have quite a few bpf on this thread now :) lets keep adding girls!! xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Jary!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Ok I'm totally a BFP addict, but I'm conflictedabout it. I'm sure most of you can relate. I love hearing about BFps and their stories and i fervently wish that everyone here gets their BFP, but they make me sad at the same time. A bit selfish I know, but I wish it was mine. Makes me sad. Another girl at work just announced she's pg. Chalk that up to 10 now :( Hoping September is our month.... 14 months trying is a little depressing, I don't know how the girls trying for 2 years or more do it!

I totally understand Tanks. Sometimes I wonder if BNB is not good for me to be on as I find myself checking it a little too often sometimes. I wonder if it's making me more obsessed with getting a BFP. But it's an amazing support system with wonderful ladies so it obviously has it's pros too. You WILL get your BFP-- just a matter of time :dust:


----------



## KrisSing

Well I caved and Tested early!! i got my BFP today on a digi, now 3 of them lol. After 4 years of trying I'm finally pregnant!! praying for a sticky bean! Good luck everyone. Lots of BFPS on this thread, it's lucky!! FX for everyone.


----------



## ElleT613

KrisSing said:


> Well I caved and Tested early!! i got my BFP today on a digi, now 3 of them lol. After 4 years of trying I'm finally pregnant!! praying for a sticky bean! Good luck everyone. Lots of BFPS on this thread, it's lucky!! FX for everyone.

Congrats!! That is awesome!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats!!!


----------



## 3gg0

KrisSing said:


> Well I caved and Tested early!! i got my BFP today on a digi, now 3 of them lol. After 4 years of trying I'm finally pregnant!! praying for a sticky bean! Good luck everyone. Lots of BFPS on this thread, it's lucky!! FX for everyone.

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## TanksCookies

Congratulations Jary and KrisSing!!!


----------



## afromamma

Congratulations Jary and krissing! I'm feeling like I'm going to get up and test now... my bbt dropped and AF is probably coming as I write but I can't resist testing :(


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats KrisSing :happydance:


----------



## afromamma

Well onto October for me. BFN and temperature drop 11dpo. I'm not testing again as I'm due tomorrow anyway. Good luck everyone .... I'm gutted :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats on the BFPs and sorry about the BFNs. This seems to be a lucky thread!


----------



## baby1wanted

KrisSing - that's amazing, congrats and wishing you a H&H 9 months :happydance: 5 years must have been hard going - I'm on 7 months and feeling it!! Really hope this is your sticky one :thumbup:

Afromomma - I'm same position as you, BFN yesterday and AF due today, I'm prepping for a weekend of wine and chocolate! xx


----------



## Jary

KrisSing said:


> Well I caved and Tested early!! i got my BFP today on a digi, now 3 of them lol. After 4 years of trying I'm finally pregnant!! praying for a sticky bean! Good luck everyone. Lots of BFPS on this thread, it's lucky!! FX for everyone.

Congrats KrisSing! How many DPO are you? After 4 years you must be over the moon! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me. Only had a 7 day luteal phase. Off to the doctors tomorrow for help. 

All those waiting hope you get BFP, and sorry to those who have got BFN. 

xxx


----------



## CakeCottage

I think its not this cycle for me, I tested this morning with a 10m/u test and nothing, nada, zip all there! Boooo!
Supposed I should just wait for AF to show herself!


----------



## vietmamsie

ElleT613 said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm totally a BFP addict, but I'm conflictedabout it. I'm sure most of you can relate. I love hearing about BFps and their stories and i fervently wish that everyone here gets their BFP, but they make me sad at the same time. A bit selfish I know, but I wish it was mine. Makes me sad. Another girl at work just announced she's pg. Chalk that up to 10 now :( Hoping September is our month.... 14 months trying is a little depressing, I don't know how the girls trying for 2 years or more do it!
> 
> I totally understand Tanks. Sometimes I wonder if BNB is not good for me to be on as I find myself checking it a little too often sometimes. I wonder if it's making me more obsessed with getting a BFP. But it's an amazing support system with wonderful ladies so it obviously has it's pros too. You WILL get your BFP-- just a matter of time :dust:Click to expand...

*Tanks* and *ElleT*: I can totally relate to you guys. It really just gets harder each time someone announces a BFP - I wonder if BnB is very healthy for me, I am on here a little too often as well and I don't usually end up feeling very good after...

However, It is very nice to have contact with other women with unusual cycles like me and have a place to get a rant off my mind. I don't have any friends who are TTC, so it's nice to talk to someone about it.

:hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

*Jary* and *KrisSing*: Wahooo!!!!! you guys must be so excited!

*Afromomma*: :hugs:

AFM, I got cross hairs. Don't know if I should be cheering or questioning FF's accuracy. I was very ill, and since then, yes, my temps have been up a bit, but I certainly thought that was due to my illness. I guess it also looks at CM and CP to make this call, so IDK. Here's to the two week wait?!?

So if I have cross hairs am I allowed to symptom spot? I have been having all sorts of funny pinches in there. And a back ache like none other. FX.


----------



## 4magpies

Do people even see my posts? Lol.


----------



## Jary

4magpies said:


> AF got me. Only had a 7 day luteal phase. Off to the doctors tomorrow for help.
> 
> All those waiting hope you get BFP, and sorry to those who have got BFN.
> 
> xxx

*hugs* sorry about AF!

Have you had short luteal phases before? 

Would soy isoflavones help with that or is that just for encouraging ovulation? Sorry I'm still learning all this!

Hope your doc can help with it and that soon you'll be joining the first trimester ladies!!


----------



## vietmamsie

4magpies said:


> Do people even see my posts? Lol.

Sorry my dear! :hugs: Sorry to hear about AF - wonder why you LP was so short? Sure about your O date? I once had a 28 day LP with BPN the whole way up to my AF. Sometimes our bodies do strange things.


----------



## Jary

vietmamsie said:


> *Jary* and *KrisSing*: Wahooo!!!!! you guys must be so excited!
> 
> *Afromomma*: :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I got cross hairs. Don't know if I should be cheering or questioning FF's accuracy. I was very ill, and since then, yes, my temps have been up a bit, but I certainly thought that was due to my illness. I guess it also looks at CM and CP to make this call, so IDK. Here's to the two week wait?!?
> 
> So if I have cross hairs am I allowed to symptom spot? I have been having all sorts of funny pinches in there. And a back ache like none other. FX.

I am excited, very much so! But also absolutely terrified! I really want to be a good mum and worry I'll be rubbish at it!

And wahoo for your crosshairs!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## vietmamsie

Jary said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> *Jary* and *KrisSing*: Wahooo!!!!! you guys must be so excited!
> 
> *Afromomma*: :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I got cross hairs. Don't know if I should be cheering or questioning FF's accuracy. I was very ill, and since then, yes, my temps have been up a bit, but I certainly thought that was due to my illness. I guess it also looks at CM and CP to make this call, so IDK. Here's to the two week wait?!?
> 
> So if I have cross hairs am I allowed to symptom spot? I have been having all sorts of funny pinches in there. And a back ache like none other. FX.
> 
> I am excited, very much so! But also absolutely terrified! I really want to be a good mum and worry I'll be rubbish at it!
> 
> And wahoo for your crosshairs!!! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

5DPO, but I'm still questioning FF, don't want to go out and buy tests yet! lol


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Krissing! I hope it's your forever baby 

Magpies, have you tried B6 for lengthening your LP?

AFM I'm 6DPO and the only symptom I have is very wet cm, I hope it's a good sign!

X


----------



## vietmamsie

Laubull said:


> Congrats Krissing! I hope it's your forever baby
> 
> Magpies, have you tried B6 for lengthening your LP?
> 
> AFM I'm 6DPO and the only symptom I have is very wet cm, I hope it's a good sign!
> 
> X

I *might* be 5DPO, so close! I have A LOT of very creamy CM. FX


----------



## LeeMacca

TanksCookies said:


> Give me your test date and I'll track it and you can find out who your test day buddies are!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!
> *Any News?*
> Baby1wanted
> Heather.1987
> 4magpies
> DinkyBee
> PinkPeony10 -> in Limbo
> Parrabellum
> Sally_D
> Weffles
> Lallie81
> BABY3FEVER
> *Onto the Next Month:*
> s_love
> CZECHMEOUT
> Kerrbear7183
> Ces2008
> eriberri
> ashybug
> Amelia8083
> KHoping
> littlemiss84
> abbie23
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 6th: CountryMomma
> 7th: afromamma, LovingMyLife
> 8th: CakeCottage, Nic18, Tink80, 3gg0
> 9th: Mexx, samii91
> 10th: Flyons, mrs_kboy
> 12th: Laubull
> 14th: Aurora_rose
> 17th: momofadane
> 18th: vietmamsie, ProudArmyWife
> 21st: dcm_mw12
> 23rd: beads
> 25th: TanksCookies
> 29th: ElleT613
> *Our Calendar Girls BFPS:*
> Geme26!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 21
> JohnsonGirl!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 26
> aknqtpie!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 26
> BellaRosa8302!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Aug 27
> Jary!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Sept 5
> KrisSing!! CONGRATULATIONS!! -Sept 5

Hello :) you can add me on. My test day is September 10th :)


----------



## Jary

I think both wet and creamy cm is a good sign girls, I certainly had more after O day and has increased since then. 

5dpo is still a bit early I think, I even waited till 8dpo and tried testing for a laugh but nothing. Best to wait even tho it's pure torture!


----------



## afromamma

4magpies said:


> Do people even see my posts? Lol.

I see you 4magpies :) we've similiar stories too. All the best :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the replies girls. Much appreciated. Never tried B6. Have any of you? How much do you take and when? All cycle?

I think I maybe didn't ovulate at all. Going to buy soy tonight and give it a go its worth a try.

Going to ask the doctor for metaformin or clomid tomorrow. Hopefully I get something. This is all pointless at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## Laubull

I hope its good sign for us 
X


----------



## littlemiss84

4magpies - I had a 10 day luteal phase and starting using B100 from CD7 last cycle. I ovulated 4 days early and my luteal phase went to 11 days. I have been taking it everyday since so I will see what happens when using it for the whole cycle.


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hi Ladies :flower:

I have been MIA lately as I was finding I was getting overwhelmed with everything. I finally O'd and am now in my TWW! 

Tanks, can you change my testing day to September 18th?

Congratulations to all the ladies with :bfp: H&H 9 months to you all!!


----------



## Flyons

4magpies said:


> Thanks for the replies girls. Much appreciated. Never tried B6. Have any of you? How much do you take and when? All cycle?
> 
> I think I maybe didn't ovulate at all. Going to buy soy tonight and give it a go its worth a try.
> 
> Going to ask the doctor for metaformin or clomid tomorrow. Hopefully I get something. This is all pointless at the moment.
> 
> xxx

Hi 4magpies! So I'm quickly learning that I may also have short luteal phases. Keep us posted on what your Dr. thinks of the situation. I'm in my third month TTC, and just trying to establish consistent patterns of my cycles before going the Dr. route.

Good luck today!


----------



## 3gg0

Well you can put me down for next month. 

The :witch: should her ugly face this morning! Cycle #7 here I come! :cry:


----------



## Jary

:hugs: sorry to hear 3gg0! FX'd for you next month!


----------



## ElleT613

3gg0 said:


> Well you can put me down for next month.
> 
> The :witch: should her ugly face this morning! Cycle #7 here I come! :cry:

Ugh, sorry :( I hate her!!!! :dust:


----------



## ElleT613

4magpies said:


> AF got me. Only had a 7 day luteal phase. Off to the doctors tomorrow for help.
> 
> All those waiting hope you get BFP, and sorry to those who have got BFN.
> 
> xxx

Hello there :) Sorry about AF-- she got me too this cycle. Anyway, I wanted to tell you that I previously had a 6/7 day luteal phase until this last cycle. My doctor had recommended "Pregnitude" to regulate my cycles and I ended up with a 12 day luteal phase. If you google it you can do some research, it's very interesting. Seems people like to try it first before a metformin type deal. It's supposed to help with egg quality. Anyway, good luck at the doctors today!


----------



## baby1wanted

3gg0 and 4magpies - so sorry AF has got you :-(
Sending you hugs :hugs:

4magpies - There was a thread not so long ago on Vit B complex and quite a few ladies had had success lengthening their luteal phases with it. 
I'm taking Sanatogen mum-to-be tablets and they've got all the Vit B complex in xx


----------



## mrs_kboy

Congratulations to all who have got their BFP!! :)
AF has shown up for me now so onto cycle #2
Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

4magpies- I'm taking a B complex to lengthen my LP. My first cycle I ovulated on CD33 and had a 7 day LP. Last cycle I ovulated on CD24 and had a 14 day LP with slight spotting at 13 and 14dpo. I'm not sure if the B complex helped me ovulate sooner or if it was the combination of that and soy. I'm taking it throughout my whole cycle.


----------



## s_love

So I know Im late but....Congratulations Jary and KrisSing!- and to all the other ladies who have gotten their BFP this month!

Ive been MIA the last few days, cat chewed through my laptop powercord and I just got a new one. I think it was a sign! Lol after taking a few days off and not thinking about TTC or anything to do with it, I feel good. Ready to try again this cycle!

Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies!!


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated! :D

Sorry 3gg0 and 4magpies the :witch: got you guys too :( Have a glass of wine.


----------



## PinkPeony10

On to the next month for me too! AF officially showed up. :(


----------



## baby1wanted

PinkPeony10 said:


> On to the next month for me too! AF officially showed up. :(

Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Updated! :D
> 
> Sorry 3gg0 and 4magpies the :witch: got you guys too :( Have a glass of wine.

The DH and I are going to dinner and a movie tomorrow night. So I think I will have a big glass of wine!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> On to the next month for me too! AF officially showed up. :(

:hugs: FX's next month is out month.


----------



## PinkPeony10

3gg0 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> On to the next month for me too! AF officially showed up. :(
> 
> :hugs: FX's next month is out month.Click to expand...

Looks like our cycles are roughly the same length and we both got AF today. Maybe we will ovulate together too! lol I think I am going to try soy this month.


----------



## samii91

right guys im about 11dpo today and i took an ic this morning and got a really faint positive. like really faint. so i rushed out and bought some first responce but they showed a bfn. but they were with smu. iv just took another ic and the line is stiil there but not any darker than this morning, is this normal? does it take days to get darker. i realy am trying to not get my hopes up but it is the 1st positiv iv ever had. i also took a ovulation test which was quite dark aswell. do i trust these cheap tests. any advice would be gratefull xxx


----------



## TanksCookies

I would give it a couple of days then test again. :dust: 
My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Jary

That was like me when I tested using IC at 10 DPO....so faint you could barely see it. At 12 it was the same but maybe a little darker and later that day using FRER I got my BFP!

No matter how faint a positive is a positive! Sounds like you've got your BFP! Wait a couple more days (if you can) and test again using more FR tests. 

Good luck!


----------



## samii91

i only bought the normal first responce tests which say work from day of missed period as i couldnt get hold of the 5 day early ones. so im hoping the internet cheapies pick it up earlier due to them detecting lower amounts? i just hope it gets darker and that its not a chemical. so hard trying not to get hopes up. are the internet ones reliable? anyone tried them before xxx


----------



## samii91

so heres my tests,, green is opk. blue is hpt what yous think ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120906-00309.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ElleT613

Hi Samii, I definitely see faint lines on both!! Keep us posted!! :dust:


----------



## Jary

I see both lines too!


----------



## samii91

i du hope it leads to a nice bfp.. just dont want to get my hopes up yet.. its soo hard!! Iv heard alot of bad reviews about these cheapies. and with the bfn on the asda and first responce test im not very hopeful atm! only time wil tell i suppoce. going to try another cheapie in the morning see if its any darrker xx


----------



## TanksCookies

I see those lines!!! Looks promising!!! Lets hope for a darker line!!! I put you as a tentative BFP on the calendar


----------



## samii91

thanks tanks am hoping and prayng it gets darker. will update you all tomorrow. thanks for all the support guys :) xx


----------



## TanksCookies

That's why we're all here :) We all want support and understanding from women in the same position as ourselves. Good luck and I'll be looking to here good news in the morning!!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> On to the next month for me too! AF officially showed up. :(
> 
> :hugs: FX's next month is out month.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like our cycles are roughly the same length and we both got AF today. Maybe we will ovulate together too! lol I think I am going to try soy this month.Click to expand...

Sorry the :witch: got you too! 

At least we can go through this cycle together. I will be doing soy again this month. I am also taking geritol, Folic acid, and baby aspirin. We will also be using preseed again.

I thought I O'ed on CD24 last month, but FF said it was the 27th. Hoping that was wrong because I would then only have a LP of 10 days :nope:


----------



## vietmamsie

*Samii*- That looks like a BFP to me! Test again in a few days to be sure!


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Samii, I definitely see both lines too! Fingers crossed for you!

Sorry to everyone who got AF, I disagree with everyone's suggestion of a glass of wine though, have TWO!!!!:winkwink:

AFM, Tanks I think you should put me on to the next month. No AF but many very neg BFN's :cry: Going to do some research on the soy you are all talking about!!

Good luck to everyone!

L
x


----------



## TanksCookies

Moved you down Lallie :)


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> thanks tanks am hoping and prayng it gets darker. will update you all tomorrow. thanks for all the support guys :) xx

Definitely see lines! Let us know how today's test goes - hoping for a darker line for you! :happydance:


----------



## nic18

i'm out to, AF just showed her ugly face


----------



## Jary

If anybody wants some soy isoflavones I have some I can send you....unopened bottle!


----------



## CakeCottage

What are they for jary? I'm all new to TTC ha!! X


----------



## samii91

well guys i tested again and it was lighter. had to proper squint to see something unless iv got line eye and just making it up!! unless it dries darker with it being a cheapie im soo confused. think that first test was wrong :( dont know what to think now! xx


----------



## Jary

I'm still learning it all too, so no worries! From what I know they are used to help develop eggs and encourage ovulation...taking them from the start of a cycle for five days helps develop a few eggs but they won't be as mature. Taking them a few days later will develop and mature one egg so it's nice and strong. I think! Anybody feel free to correct me lol

I got them as I thought I wasnt O'ing but as it turns out I was just a bit later.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! SO i guess I really did O, temp is up again today. I'm still cautious as I was really ill fore a few days, but who knows. This could be it. 6DPO and I'm having some twinges/light cramps, killer backache, fatigue and tons of creamy CM. FF said these are all good signs, so we wait and see. 

Who pays for VIP FF? I do, and there is this weird function where it gives you pregnancy points?? I have 17pts so far. And I was given a "High" score for our BD timing.


----------



## Flyons

nic18 said:


> i'm out to, AF just showed her ugly face

sorry nic xx :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all

Nic - have sent you hugs in a couple of other threads so here's your hugs for this thread too! :hugs: Hoping next month is your month

Samii - hope things work out for you, not got any advice as no real experience but hope it goes the right way :hugs:

AF is officially late for me and I have some signs (but they could just be of impending AF). Will cave tomorrow morning and test if she doesn't show her face before then

Baby dust to everyone that needs some 

:dust:


----------



## Jary

Oooh good luck baby1wanted!!!


----------



## beads

nic18 said:


> i'm out to, AF just showed her ugly face

Hugs nic18. Sorry AF got you and good luck for next cycle x x


----------



## 3gg0

Well day 2 of AF and the :witch: is being a serious :witch:! Ugh! Wish I was home cuddled up with the DH and my dog! It has been raining all day today. It has been a long time it has done that here in Arizona, so we are all mad we have to be stuck inside working.


----------



## nic18

*flyons&beads*- thank you!

*baby1wanted-* hehe thank you! and liked i've said before hope AF stays away for you! 

*3ggo-*i got AF to cd1 is usually ok but today she has just been a pain, as if its cd3 which is usually the heaviest :( so i think its going to be a long week :(! hope you get home to you DH and dog soon :)!


----------



## Aurora_rose

Congrats to all with their BFPS and orry o those who's AF has come.

Im looking for a little bit of advice. Ive started charting this month as i was convinced i wasnt ovulating. 

Thankfully i am ovulating, im now 9dpo howver at 7dpo my temp dropped by 0.4 ( under my coverline by 0.1) but today its gone up by 0.6, well above my cover line!

Is this normal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bluesky25

Going to test sept. 16


----------



## samii91

dont think it was a bfp.. just tested with frer and it was a big fat nooo :'( xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> dont think it was a bfp.. just tested with frer and it was a big fat nooo :'( xxx

Oh no! Don't give up hope, you're not out until AF shows!
Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## samii91

wel af is due tomorrow so im praying she stays away :( soo guted right now.. xx


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> wel af is due tomorrow so im praying she stays away :( soo guted right now.. xx

Ah feeling for you, hope she stays away for you, got my FX'd xx


----------



## samii91

iv been getting very faint lines on all of my ic's, would it be possible to have evaps on every single one? even thought my frer just came back negative.. i dont understand why i can see lines on the ic's but todays are not any darker than yesterdays :( sooo confused xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ElleT613

samii91 said:


> dont think it was a bfp.. just tested with frer and it was a big fat nooo :'( xxx

Sorry Samii! Hang in there!!!


----------



## KrisSing

I got a pregnant on a digi before Frer showed a line! Not my fave tests. God luck!


----------



## KrisSing

Aurora_rose said:


> Congrats to all with their BFPS and orry o those who's AF has come.
> 
> Im looking for a little bit of advice. Ive started charting this month as i was convinced i wasnt ovulating.
> 
> Thankfully i am ovulating, im now 9dpo howver at 7dpo my temp dropped by 0.4 ( under my coverline by 0.1) but today its gone up by 0.6, well above my cover line!
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes. Mine has done that a few times. Not this month but I'm preggo now so maybe that's why.


----------



## CakeCottage

Probably count me out till next month now ladies... Just tested and bfn, my temp has taken a nosedive below my coverline too this morning so I suppose I'm best just waiting for AF to show up! X


----------



## baby1wanted

Tested again this morning and still BFN :-(
Getting really fed up now. I'm cramping pretty much non-stop and my boobs really hurt but hint down there of AF coming.... just want this cycle to be over with now :-(


----------



## nic18

baby1wanted- al say again :) hope AF stays away and you get your BFP this month if not fx for next month! x


----------



## samii91

cake cottage- its not over till she shows her ugly face!!! keep the faith.
baby1wanted- im cramping too and my boobs hurt soo much and a really weird thing is that my nipples are like sticking out all the time further than normal if that makes sence its weird!! bet my af is just round the corner tho too :( gave up on testing now!! xxx


----------



## nic18

samii-i hope AF stays away for u to!


----------



## samii91

thanks nic18, given up hope now lol just want it to happen so i can move onto next cycle instead of it teasin me!! xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! 7DPO, backache, tired, creamy CM, cramps, dip in temp this morning. We shall see. I'm going to try to hold out until the 18th for testing, but I have a feeling I might cheat next week.

:hugs: to those getting BFN. Your not out til your out, hold in there.


----------



## samii91

baby1 wanted- any sign of af yet. she was due for me today and is normally here first thing in morning but shes still not here! when i wipe i have browny cm but thats about it. think she may be on her way. if she is i wish she would hurry up! xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1 wanted- any sign of af yet. she was due for me today and is normally here first thing in morning but shes still not here! when i wipe i have browny cm but thats about it. think she may be on her way. if she is i wish she would hurry up! xxx

Nothing... keep running to the loo as feel wet (sorry TMI) only to find it's white CM++. Feel weird, don't really feel how I normally do before AF but the tests are definitely negative. I've had non-stop cramping for 3 days now. Have endo so do get a lot of cramping but it's never continuous like this...
On the upside my appointment has come for my next MRI scan (I have them yearly as some of the cells they removed when they took some endo out a few years ago were cancerous) and that will be followed by a gynae appointment. It'll be my first appointment since TTC and they assured me in the past that if I didn't conceive quickly they'd start testing and doing the necessary. So going to try and focus on that now rather than obsessing about this cycle. Just would have been nice as my SIL is 9 weeks pregnant so would have been fun to watch our bumps grow together :-(


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> baby1 wanted- any sign of af yet. she was due for me today and is normally here first thing in morning but shes still not here! when i wipe i have browny cm but thats about it. think she may be on her way. if she is i wish she would hurry up! xxx
> 
> Nothing... keep running to the loo as feel wet (sorry TMI) only to find it's white CM++. Feel weird, don't really feel how I normally do before AF but the tests are definitely negative. I've had non-stop cramping for 3 days now. Have endo so do get a lot of cramping but it's never continuous like this...
> On the upside my appointment has come for my next MRI scan (I have them yearly as some of the cells they removed when they took some endo out a few years ago were cancerous) and that will be followed by a gynae appointment. It'll be my first appointment since TTC and they assured me in the past that if I didn't conceive quickly they'd start testing and doing the necessary. So going to try and focus on that now rather than obsessing about this cycle. Just would have been nice as my SIL is 9 weeks pregnant so would have been fun to watch our bumps grow together :-(Click to expand...

hahah iv been doing that aswell! i just have that feeling of wet. shes still not here for me and the browny cm is stopping now. so im really confused she has never been this late. my boobs are absolutely killing me! whats that about?! haha. going to hold out and see if she comes tomorow before i test. you still have time to watch that bump grow with you SIL. dont give up hope u will get that bfp :) i hope u dont have to go thru all that testing and get ur bfp before. keep me updated :) xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## CakeCottage

AF just arrived - next month for me!! X


----------



## 3gg0

CakeCottage said:


> AF just arrived - next month for me!! X

Sorry the witch got you. :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

3gg0 said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> AF just arrived - next month for me!! X
> 
> Sorry the witch got you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun x


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry to hear Cakecottage :(

:dust: for next month


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3gg0

GL Heather... Hopefully you didn't buy a Walgreens thermometer. They do not work!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## dcm_mw12

CakeCottage said:


> AF just arrived - next month for me!! X

Aww sorry the :witch: showed herself, better luck next time hun :flower:


----------



## s_love

3gg0 said:


> GL Heather... Hopefully you didn't buy a Walgreens thermometer. They do not work!

Yep! Waste of money... mine crapped out on me! I had to go get a new one!


----------



## aknqtpie

My walgreens one sucked as well...


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## s_love

Yeah I bought one thinking they were all the same.. didnt do any checking around and didnt read any reviews!


----------



## Lallie81

Never thought I'd say this but yay!!! AF is here!!:happydance:

Now I can finally move on to the next cycle :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone!
L
x


----------



## 3gg0

Yea, the Walgreen one had its on set temps that it used. I was mad when I found out because I had been using it for a couple months. It made sense though when I did find out because my temps never made sense.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3gg0

Heather.1987 said:


> I couldnt find the nexcare...went to walgreens, cvs, shopko, and walmart. Found mabis basal thermometer....not sure how much i like it. It hurts in my mouth and got 3 differant temps...97.1, 97.6, and 97.7. Whatever....will try in the morning. Anybody have opinions on this one?

I have the nexcare one. I was not able to find it at any of those stores either, so I order it on Amazon. I love it. I hope it works for you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Heather & Cakecottage, sorry AF arrived sending you both hugs. Hope the temping goes ok Heather. :hugs:

Lallie happy for you that AF arrived! Enjoy your baby-making time in the next few weeks :winkwink:

Baby dust to all of you 
:dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> baby1 wanted- any sign of af yet. she was due for me today and is normally here first thing in morning but shes still not here! when i wipe i have browny cm but thats about it. think she may be on her way. if she is i wish she would hurry up! xxx
> 
> Nothing... keep running to the loo as feel wet (sorry TMI) only to find it's white CM++. Feel weird, don't really feel how I normally do before AF but the tests are definitely negative. I've had non-stop cramping for 3 days now. Have endo so do get a lot of cramping but it's never continuous like this...
> On the upside my appointment has come for my next MRI scan (I have them yearly as some of the cells they removed when they took some endo out a few years ago were cancerous) and that will be followed by a gynae appointment. It'll be my first appointment since TTC and they assured me in the past that if I didn't conceive quickly they'd start testing and doing the necessary. So going to try and focus on that now rather than obsessing about this cycle. Just would have been nice as my SIL is 9 weeks pregnant so would have been fun to watch our bumps grow together :-(Click to expand...
> 
> hahah iv been doing that aswell! i just have that feeling of wet. shes still not here for me and the browny cm is stopping now. so im really confused she has never been this late. my boobs are absolutely killing me! whats that about?! haha. going to hold out and see if she comes tomorow before i test. you still have time to watch that bump grow with you SIL. dont give up hope u will get that bfp :) i hope u dont have to go thru all that testing and get ur bfp before. keep me updated :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Samii, our bodies really can play havoc with our minds can't they! Hope you're bearing up ok - that's sounds like a plan for your testing. I have decided to test every 2 days as long as AF stays away so will test again tomorrow morning. Will let you know! xx


----------



## CakeCottage

baby1wanted said:


> Heather & Cakecottage, sorry AF arrived sending you both hugs. Hope the temping goes ok Heather. :hugs:
> 
> Lallie happy for you that AF arrived! Enjoy your baby-making time in the next few weeks :winkwink:
> 
> Baby dust to all of you
> :dust:

Thanks sweet, im just glad it came on time and I wasnt left in limbo for days (sorry to any ladies that have been stuck in limbo, that must have been horrid!) 
:dust: for next cycle x


----------



## Laubull

Sorry to all who AF got you, boo!

Heather I'd definitely recommend charting your temp, try to get a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places. 

AFM I'm 9DPO, no symptoms to speak of, the odd twinge but that's it. AF is due 12th but I'm going to wait till she's late before testing, aiming to hold out until 15th. Plus I don't want to test on a Wednesday....sounds silly but my last two BFPs were on a Wednesday and they ended up not being sticky.

Good luck and baby dust to all 

X


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted- af still not here but i caved and tested and it was bfn on frer again. she has never been late i dont know wats going on. im having weird symptoms. surely the frer would have picked up by now? or should i try a different test. iv ran out of cheapies so cant try them. confused.com!! i hope u get ur bfp with tomorrows test. the suspence is killing me! xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TanksCookies

SOrry I've been out of the loop for a couple of days, I was the MOH in my sister-in-laws wedding this weekend and things were hectic. I'm iupdateing now.


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted- af still not here but i caved and tested and it was bfn on frer again. she has never been late i dont know wats going on. im having weird symptoms. surely the frer would have picked up by now? or should i try a different test. iv ran out of cheapies so cant try them. confused.com!! i hope u get ur bfp with tomorrows test. the suspence is killing me! xx

It's SO frustrating isn't it! I've read a lot in the last few days about women who don't get a BFP until way after AF is late so there's till hope for us yet! Am half hopeful that this is it and I just have to be a bit more patient for a test to show positive and half p'd off wanting AF to come so at least I can start the next cycle. I'm most annoyed that I thought I was settling into a pattern after things being haywire after coming off BCP but now it looks like things are as much up in the air as they were 5/6 months ago. Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## baby1wanted

TanksCookies said:


> SOrry I've been out of the loop for a couple of days, I was the MOH in my sister-in-laws wedding this weekend and things were hectic. I'm iupdateing now.

Did you have a good time hun?


----------



## samii91

wel i think af is here, im bleeding very lightly so looks like its starting, im a bit gutted cs thought i was gna get a bfp but glad i can start my new cycle. hope ur not left in limbo for much longer its horrible. but no sign of af must be a good thing!! lets hope ur bfp is just round the corner! xx


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> wel i think af is here, im bleeding very lightly so looks like its starting, im a bit gutted cs thought i was gna get a bfp but glad i can start my new cycle. hope ur not left in limbo for much longer its horrible. but no sign of af must be a good thing!! lets hope ur bfp is just round the corner! xx

Sorry hun - at least you know where you're at now, sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Will let you know how I get on xx


----------



## samii91

thanks hun lets hope theres a happy ending to ur journey :) limbo land is horrible!! xx


----------



## Flyons

hey tanks! hope you had fun at the wedding! I saw on your calendar im due to test tomorrow, and im going to hold off until wed as ov. occurred a little later than originally planned. thanks chica.


----------



## samii91

tanks i think u can put me in the next month list! my bfp didnt get any darker and af arrived! xx


----------



## TanksCookies

baby1wanted said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> SOrry I've been out of the loop for a couple of days, I was the MOH in my sister-in-laws wedding this weekend and things were hectic. I'm iupdateing now.
> 
> Did you have a good time hun?Click to expand...

I had a great time. I was running point on this one so I had to make sure everything went well for the bride and groom.


----------



## vietmamsie

:hugs: to those who got AF.

stood in the bathroom this morning for a few minutes with a test in my hand, but decided in the end not to take it. Want to wait a few days. I'm only 9DPO, so it would still be too early to tell. I'm going to try to hold off until this weekend, but we'll see.


----------



## vietmamsie

TanksCookies said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> SOrry I've been out of the loop for a couple of days, I was the MOH in my sister-in-laws wedding this weekend and things were hectic. I'm iupdateing now.
> 
> Did you have a good time hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a great time. I was running point on this one so I had to make sure everything went well for the bride and groom.Click to expand...

Sounds like fun! I've never been a MOH, it must have been crazy!


----------



## baby1wanted

Another BFN this morning
Now day 5 of continual cramping which is starting to get me down.
Realistically I think this all means that my endo is back :-(
Still hopeful for a happy ending though - still no sign of AF arriving....


----------



## nic18

:hugs: to those who got AF! tanks glad you had a nice time :) and baby1wanted i hope everything is ok :( fx x


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Just woke up and took a test, BFN. I guess I got it out of my system, I hadn't POAS for a while! I will be waiting until my missed period to test again. I guess it's best to be let down now than have waited and agonized for another week before testing and still gotten a BFN.


----------



## Laubull

Vietmamsie your chart still looks good though, when is AF due?

AFM, AF is due tomorrow, I was feeling really confident yesterday morning after I had some bleeding Sunday evening, I thought implantation bleeding, but now just feel like AF is on her way :-( Really wanted to conceive straight after mc, now I think we may go back to NTNP until 2013, don't think I have the energy for the emotional rollercoaster :-(


----------



## Jary

Vietmamsie your chart looks good. And remember you are only 10 DPO. It's still very early. FX'd!!!


----------



## nic18

good luck to those testing soon :)!


----------



## TNK

Count me in!
If I don't see AF come the 20th I go in for a blood test! So mark me down for Sept 20th!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just a quick update, I'm now cd37, no sign of AF and my ticker is getting more and more wrong!
3 BFNs so far and day 6 of continual cramping / sore boobs / sensitive nipples / bloating. Not sure if I'm making it up but also having some waves of mild nausea.
I'll test again at the weekend if AF doesn't show, and it'll be off to the doctors if still a BFN. By the amount of bloating I already look about 5 months pregnant!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Laubull

I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me 

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## baby1wanted

Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this! Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

Fantastic news Laubull - keeping everything crossed for you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jary

Congrats Laubull! FX'd this is a sticky bean :)


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Laubull, fx for you :D


----------



## Flyons

Congrats Laubull!

CD 28, 10DPO and BFN here... oh well. If no AF by Friday- I'll test again!


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Laubull, fantastic news!!:happydance:

And crossing fingers for you baby1wanted...keep us posted!

L
x


----------



## Laubull

Thank you all for being so supportive 

Here's to many, many more BFPs on this thread!

x


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Laubull!


----------



## KHoping

Laubull said:


> Thank you all for being so supportive
> 
> Here's to many, many more BFPs on this thread!
> 
> x

Congrats! It's great news! X


----------



## littlemiss84

Tanks - Could you put me back in for testing on 24th, think in ovulating today!!


----------



## baby1wanted

littlemiss84 said:


> Tanks - Could you put me back in for testing on 24th, think in ovulating today!!

Fx'd for you!


----------



## TanksCookies

Up dating right now! Congrats Laubull!


----------



## CakeCottage

I know I'm a bit early with this but can I put my test date for October in please Tanks?
It's the 6th Oct, I'm really hoping and praying I get it then as its OH's birthday the day after and I'd like to give him my BFP as a present xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3gg0

CakeCottage said:


> I know I'm a bit early with this but can I put my test date for October in please Tanks?
> It's the 6th Oct, I'm really hoping and praying I get it then as its OH's birthday the day after and I'd like to give him my BFP as a present xx

I will be testing about a week later than you! Hope we both get our :bfp:

FX's crossed and lots of :dust:


----------



## Flyons

3gg0 said:



> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm a bit early with this but can I put my test date for October in please Tanks?
> It's the 6th Oct, I'm really hoping and praying I get it then as its OH's birthday the day after and I'd like to give him my BFP as a present xx
> 
> I will be testing about a week later than you! Hope we both get our :bfp:
> 
> FX's crossed and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

love your festive halloween ticker x


----------



## 3gg0

Flyons said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm a bit early with this but can I put my test date for October in please Tanks?
> It's the 6th Oct, I'm really hoping and praying I get it then as its OH's birthday the day after and I'd like to give him my BFP as a present xx
> 
> I will be testing about a week later than you! Hope we both get our :bfp:
> 
> FX's crossed and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> love your festive halloween ticker xClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## vietmamsie

*Laubull*: Congrats! I hope this is it for you! FXed!

Thanks for the chart feed back from a few of you. I'm still holding in here at 12DPO. I should get AF tomorrow, but we'll see. I have cramps like AF is coming, but I don't usually have them before I get AF, usually just once she arrives, so hopefully its a good sign. Still have sensitive bbs, and been extra tired. I haven't POAS again, like I said before, I'll wait until this weekend, when AF is officially late.


----------



## Laubull

Virtmamise, well done for holding off testing, you have more restraint than I do!!

I start getting AF like cramps on Monday which was early and now I have my BFP, I hope it's a good sign for you and fingers crossed, your chart is still above the line, yea!

X


----------



## s_love

Hey ladies! Its been a bit since I posted. Congrats to all the ladies for their BFPs!! To everyone else, I hope you are staying positive! Baby dust to everyone!

So I wont be testing this month :cry: Currently on CD 12... but is leaving Saturday morning for about 2 weeks for field training. Needless to say we are going to miss my fertile window. As much as it sucks, theres nothing I can do about it! So Ill let yall know my date in October :flower:


----------



## nic18

congrats on new BFP! sorry ladies who got AF :( :hugs: 
AF is offically away for me :) :happydance: keeping calm this month and using nothing at all i want just one month not stressing when i know i'm O so just taking a relaxed method this month!


----------



## CakeCottage

Same here Nic... She's just gone so I'm glad to get back to trying... I'm just going to temp this month when i first wake up, that's all! no opk's, no worrying about when I O! X


----------



## nic18

CakeCottage said:


> Same here Nic... She's just gone so I'm glad to get back to trying... I'm just going to temp this month when i first wake up, that's all! no opk's, no worrying about when I O! X

will be nice for a month without stressing about it, i am alot more relaxed now, its coming up to a year of trying for me and i'm now just taking a relaxed route for a little while, if there is no BFP by the end of the year, 2013 i will totally ttc crazy again! :haha:


----------



## TanksCookies

Not sure I'm going to O this month. Haven't been feeling the best lately.


----------



## nic18

tanks, hope you feel better soon :hugs: and i will have my fingers crossed that you O!


----------



## aknqtpie

s_love said:


> Hey ladies! Its been a bit since I posted. Congrats to all the ladies for their BFPs!! To everyone else, I hope you are staying positive! Baby dust to everyone!
> 
> So I wont be testing this month :cry: Currently on CD 12... but is leaving Saturday morning for about 2 weeks for field training. Needless to say we are going to miss my fertile window. As much as it sucks, theres nothing I can do about it! So Ill let yall know my date in October :flower:

Sorry the timing won't work out :( But maybe this is a good thing that you can have a month to relax and then start up next month!


----------



## nic18

aknqtpie- how you getting on with being pregnant :):flower: ?


----------



## aknqtpie

M/s tried to get me for the first time this morning.. but I prevailed!! I am doing good, just really tired today.. like all of a sudden someone flipped on the switch and said bam here are all the symptoms at once! oh well.. I will survive!


----------



## Aurora_rose

IM out :nope: bloody AF got me! Never mind onwards and upwards to October


----------



## nic18

aww well i hope that things settle down for you x


----------



## vietmamsie

hi! :hugs: to those who got AF/are out this cycle.

I tested at 13DPO yesterday and got a faint line. LIke really really faint. I was really excited and honestly thought it was my BFP, I was online seriously about to start ordering baby stuff! BUT, my husband took a look and said while the line was there, it was just too faint. So I bought a stack of hpt and tested this morning again using three different brands. I got one BFN and 2 very faint lines. I'm not so excited today... I have really bad cramps (unusual for me) and just feel BLAHH. AF is officially late, but I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. I'm going to try to hold off testing again until the 18th (as originally planned) as to not wreck my weekend with TTC craziness.


----------



## 3gg0

vietmamsie said:


> hi! :hugs: to those who got AF/are out this cycle.
> 
> I tested at 13DPO yesterday and got a faint line. LIke really really faint. I was really excited and honestly thought it was my BFP, I was online seriously about to start ordering baby stuff! BUT, my husband took a look and said while the line was there, it was just too faint. So I bought a stack of hpt and tested this morning again using three different brands. I got one BFN and 2 very faint lines. I'm not so excited today... I have really bad cramps (unusual for me) and just feel BLAHH. AF is officially late, but I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. I'm going to try to hold off testing again until the 18th (as originally planned) as to not wreck my weekend with TTC craziness.

:hugs: to you!!


----------



## aknqtpie

vietmamsie said:


> hi! :hugs: to those who got AF/are out this cycle.
> 
> I tested at 13DPO yesterday and got a faint line. LIke really really faint. I was really excited and honestly thought it was my BFP, I was online seriously about to start ordering baby stuff! BUT, my husband took a look and said while the line was there, it was just too faint. So I bought a stack of hpt and tested this morning again using three different brands. I got one BFN and 2 very faint lines. I'm not so excited today... I have really bad cramps (unusual for me) and just feel BLAHH. AF is officially late, but I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. I'm going to try to hold off testing again until the 18th (as originally planned) as to not wreck my weekend with TTC craziness.

Post a picture!! Even a faint line can be a BFP!!!


----------



## 3gg0

vietmamsie said:


> hi! :hugs: to those who got AF/are out this cycle.
> 
> I tested at 13DPO yesterday and got a faint line. LIke really really faint. I was really excited and honestly thought it was my BFP, I was online seriously about to start ordering baby stuff! BUT, my husband took a look and said while the line was there, it was just too faint. So I bought a stack of hpt and tested this morning again using three different brands. I got one BFN and 2 very faint lines. I'm not so excited today... I have really bad cramps (unusual for me) and just feel BLAHH. AF is officially late, but I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. I'm going to try to hold off testing again until the 18th (as originally planned) as to not wreck my weekend with TTC craziness.

:hugs: to you!!

I really hope it is a BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hopefully it's your BFP!

How's everyone else doing? Anyone still waiting to ovulate?


----------



## vietmamsie

hi: Photobucket isn't working for some reason, so I can't upload my pictures from my tests today, but here i my 13DPO test from Friday am. I took this picture about 8 minutes after testing. The one of the same brand I used today looks EXACTLY the same, and one of the other two have a similar faint line, one is totally a BFN. What do you think?

https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh633/vietmamsie/79b69d9b.jpg

This is the same picture, I just edited the contrast.

https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh633/vietmamsie/eedd10c9.jpg

SS: pretty noticeable cramps, so tired, not so good sleep last night.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I can see lines in both. Have you tried a FRER or anything? Good luck and lots of :dust:!!


----------



## Jary

Looks like a BFP! Mine was really really faint at first and what confirmed it for me was using a FRER...still faint but defo there :)

FX'd that line gets stronger but I'm sure that's a BFP!


----------



## vietmamsie

I don't know what I would do without you guys! Thanks for the comments. Hoping time flies around here and that line darkens up a bit! We could really use some good news and would love to get this baby thing going around here!

I live in Vietnam, so I only have access to little cheapie tests. No FRERs in this part of the world. :/


----------



## littlemiss84

That looks like a BFP to me!!


----------



## nic18

tanks put me down for testing october 7th :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Kerrbear: I'm currently waiting to ovulate! I usually ovulate around CD19-Cd22. But it can sometimes be a day or so earlier or even as late as CD 30. I'm not real stressed out this month, and this is also my first cycle on Soy...so I'm hoping I ovulate sooner this time. I'm currently on CD 10...so I have a little bit to go yet. I'm BD'ing every other day just to be safe. (Just started last night) I'm hoping I don't ovulate as late as last month (CD 26). Dh was having a hard time finishing by the time I was about to ovulate. (If you know what I mean) lol We were doing every other day for like 2 weeks and then 3 days in a row around ovulation. So by the time I ovulated he was wore out! We both were! TTC is such a chore! lol

vietmamsie: I see the line in both of them as well! Looks like a BFP to me! Keep testing and hopefully the line gets darker for you!


----------



## Laubull

Vietmamsie that looks good to me, yea! I hope it gets darker for you  x


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> Hopefully it's your BFP!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Anyone still waiting to ovulate?

I am still waiting. I don't think i am due to O until the end of the month.. BOO! I am really hoping that the soy will make me O sooner this month. Last month i didn't O until either CD24 or CD27. CD27 would make more sense because i was having cramps and creamy CM after that. But my OPK's were dark on CD23 and the few days after that they started getting lighter, so i quit testing. Never actually got a positive. I think i may have missed it. This month i am going to test twice a day. Or at least try to.

How are you doing?


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Kerrbear: I'm currently waiting to ovulate! I usually ovulate around CD19-Cd22. But it can sometimes be a day or so earlier or even as late as CD 30. I'm not real stressed out this month, and this is also my first cycle on Soy...so I'm hoping I ovulate sooner this time. I'm currently on CD 10...so I have a little bit to go yet. I'm BD'ing every other day just to be safe. (Just started last night) I'm hoping I don't ovulate as late as last month (CD 26). Dh was having a hard time finishing by the time I was about to ovulate. (If you know what I mean) lol We were doing every other day for like 2 weeks and then 3 days in a row around ovulation. So by the time I ovulated he was wore out! We both were! TTC is such a chore! lol
> 
> vietmamsie: I see the line in both of them as well! Looks like a BFP to me! Keep testing and hopefully the line gets darker for you!

We started the BD'ing every other day last night too. I hope we O around the same time, so we can symptom spot the O together.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm still waiting, too. I'm CD29 today. Last cycle I ovulated on CD24 and the one before that CD33. I've had some increased stress at work on and off so that could be dealying it. Plus I'm getting ready for vacation and only have a week until I leave, so that could be part of it, too. I had some pains yesterday evening at work and before bed early this morning that could have been ovulation pain. It was on the right side and I'm having some mild cramps on and off, too. We'll see!


----------



## PinkPeony10

3gg0 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Kerrbear: I'm currently waiting to ovulate! I usually ovulate around CD19-Cd22. But it can sometimes be a day or so earlier or even as late as CD 30. I'm not real stressed out this month, and this is also my first cycle on Soy...so I'm hoping I ovulate sooner this time. I'm currently on CD 10...so I have a little bit to go yet. I'm BD'ing every other day just to be safe. (Just started last night) I'm hoping I don't ovulate as late as last month (CD 26). Dh was having a hard time finishing by the time I was about to ovulate. (If you know what I mean) lol We were doing every other day for like 2 weeks and then 3 days in a row around ovulation. So by the time I ovulated he was wore out! We both were! TTC is such a chore! lol
> 
> vietmamsie: I see the line in both of them as well! Looks like a BFP to me! Keep testing and hopefully the line gets darker for you!
> 
> We started the BD'ing every other day last night too. I hope we O around the same time, so we can symptom spot the O together.Click to expand...

Our timing for everything is so close it's crazy! lol We got AF the same day, both taking soy, and we both started bd'ing every other day last night. lol Kind of funny. Hopefully it means this is a good cycle for both of us! And I would LOVE to symptom spot O with you! haha Did you have any O symptoms last month using soy?


----------



## PinkPeony10

kerrbear7183 said:


> I'm still waiting, too. I'm CD29 today. Last cycle I ovulated on CD24 and the one before that CD33. I've had some increased stress at work on and off so that could be dealying it. Plus I'm getting ready for vacation and only have a week until I leave, so that could be part of it, too. I had some pains yesterday evening at work and before bed early this morning that could have been ovulation pain. It was on the right side and I'm having some mild cramps on and off, too. We'll see!

Sorry that your cycle is all out of whack this month! It looks like you could have ovulated on CD 26 according to your chart. Altho...with those pains you had last night and this morning...maybe it's today! I dunno! Hopefully you will get your answer soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

I was thinking you might of ovulated on the cd26 as well.. fx'd!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Kerrbear: I'm currently waiting to ovulate! I usually ovulate around CD19-Cd22. But it can sometimes be a day or so earlier or even as late as CD 30. I'm not real stressed out this month, and this is also my first cycle on Soy...so I'm hoping I ovulate sooner this time. I'm currently on CD 10...so I have a little bit to go yet. I'm BD'ing every other day just to be safe. (Just started last night) I'm hoping I don't ovulate as late as last month (CD 26). Dh was having a hard time finishing by the time I was about to ovulate. (If you know what I mean) lol We were doing every other day for like 2 weeks and then 3 days in a row around ovulation. So by the time I ovulated he was wore out! We both were! TTC is such a chore! lol
> 
> vietmamsie: I see the line in both of them as well! Looks like a BFP to me! Keep testing and hopefully the line gets darker for you!
> 
> We started the BD'ing every other day last night too. I hope we O around the same time, so we can symptom spot the O together.Click to expand...
> 
> Our timing for everything is so close it's crazy! lol We got AF the same day, both taking soy, and we both started bd'ing every other day last night. lol Kind of funny. Hopefully it means this is a good cycle for both of us! And I would LOVE to symptom spot O with you! haha Did you have any O symptoms last month using soy?Click to expand...


I had some cramping around the time FF said I O'ed. Them lots of creamy CM for a few days.


----------



## TanksCookies

I think my husband gave me his head cold! GRRRRRR! What a jerk! LOL


----------



## s_love

Lol Tanks I know what you mean! My hubby def got me sick! He was hanging out with his DI friend and I know he brought recruit crud home with him!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well after 10 days of limbo I'm officially out :-(
AF has arrived at cd 42 and 22 dpo..... all my symptoms were just a cruel trick my body was playing on me :cry:
Gynae appointment coming up in a couple of months, hoping they can help me...
Tanks can you put me down to test again on 30th Oct - I have no cycle pattern at the moment so going to leave it a huge amount of time before I disappoint myself with BFNs again


----------



## s_love

baby1wanted said:


> Well after 10 days of limbo I'm officially out :-(
> AF has arrived at cd 42 and 22 dpo..... all my symptoms were just a cruel trick my body was playing on me :cry:
> Gynae appointment coming up in a couple of months, hoping they can help me...
> Tanks can you put me down to test again on 30th Oct - I have no cycle pattern at the moment so going to leave it a huge amount of time before I disappoint myself with BFNs again

I'm sorry AF showed! Try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Well after 10 days of limbo I'm officially out :-(
> AF has arrived at cd 42 and 22 dpo..... all my symptoms were just a cruel trick my body was playing on me :cry:
> Gynae appointment coming up in a couple of months, hoping they can help me...
> Tanks can you put me down to test again on 30th Oct - I have no cycle pattern at the moment so going to leave it a huge amount of time before I disappoint myself with BFNs again

Sorry AF got you. Hopefully this will be your cycle! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony & aknqtie- Thanks! My temp went up again today so FF gave me crosshairs showing that I am 4dpo. My ovacue monitor gave me a purple box showing that I ovulated yesterday. The monitor could be off with the EWCM and watery CM I was having. I was doing some reading on ovulation pain and some women experience it before, during, or after ovulation. So I may have just been feeling it a day later. I'm just not sure, lol.


Tanks- Could you please add me for testing on the 26th? It may be off a day or two since I'm going on vacation soon, but we'll see. Thanks!


----------



## aknqtpie

Kerr - Dang we are good :) ... looks like you had good timing as well. Fx'd!!! I will be looking forward to your testing date!!


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted- im soo sorry af showed. our bodies do play nasty tricks at time! i was posiitv you were going to get a bfp. lets hope next cycle we nail it :) at least ur not in limbo land any more and you can concentrate on next cycle. gl xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted- im soo sorry af showed. our bodies do play nasty tricks at time! i was posiitv you were going to get a bfp. lets hope next cycle we nail it :) at least ur not in limbo land any more and you can concentrate on next cycle. gl xxx

Aww thanks Samii :flower: After pizza, cake and a glass of wine I'm determined to get over it, another lesson learnt not to let my heart rule my head too much!
So I have a plan for this month - going to try using Soy for the next couple cycles up until I see my gynaecologist where I am going to demand help!
Hoping AF is gone quickly so I can start getting my BDing practice in again!
Also lost a bit of focus on life in general this last month and a few pounds have crept on so it's back to the gym and salads for me (she says after pizza, cake and wine but you're allowed those on cd1 :winkwink:)
How r u feeling?


----------



## samii91

aww its ok i stuffed my face aswell! still am, but im determined to diet from tomorrow and drink plenty of water as iv heard that it helps cm? dont know if im right. i hate waiting for ovulation its soo boring! im in two minds whether to try smep aswell? think iv tried nearly everything and nout works haha! xxx


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all! Figured I would check in. Baby1 sorry about AF showing! Tanks, I hope you can get rid of your cold!! CD 16 here and got a +opk this afternoon. We have been bding a good amount and will hopefully keep at it for the next few days! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## 3gg0

samii91 said:


> aww its ok i stuffed my face aswell! still am, but im determined to diet from tomorrow and drink plenty of water as iv heard that it helps cm? dont know if im right. i hate waiting for ovulation its soo boring! im in two minds whether to try smep aswell? think iv tried nearly everything and nout works haha! xxx

I hate waiting to O as well. It seems like it takes longer than the TWW to pass by.


----------



## kellybean216

September 30....Don't know if I can wait that long! :shrug: I know I'll test early!


----------



## TanksCookies

kerrbear7183 said:


> PinkPeony & aknqtie- Thanks! My temp went up again today so FF gave me crosshairs showing that I am 4dpo. My ovacue monitor gave me a purple box showing that I ovulated yesterday. The monitor could be off with the EWCM and watery CM I was having. I was doing some reading on ovulation pain and some women experience it before, during, or after ovulation. So I may have just been feeling it a day later. I'm just not sure, lol.
> 
> 
> Tanks- Could you please add me for testing on the 26th? It may be off a day or two since I'm going on vacation soon, but we'll see. Thanks!

26thof September right?


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Thought I would update you.... I got my BFP this morning! The line is still light, but much darker and easier to see than the picture I posted on Friday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Laubull

Yea Vietmamsie, I am pleased to hear its darker, fingers crossed for a sticky bean 

AFM my temp took a dip this morning, now I'm getting worried I won't be third time lucky with this bean :-(

X


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> Kerr - Dang we are good :) ... looks like you had good timing as well. Fx'd!!! I will be looking forward to your testing date!!


Thanks! I'm hoping this will be the lucky cycle. Hopefully 3rd's the charm! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

TanksCookies said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> PinkPeony & aknqtie- Thanks! My temp went up again today so FF gave me crosshairs showing that I am 4dpo. My ovacue monitor gave me a purple box showing that I ovulated yesterday. The monitor could be off with the EWCM and watery CM I was having. I was doing some reading on ovulation pain and some women experience it before, during, or after ovulation. So I may have just been feeling it a day later. I'm just not sure, lol.
> 
> 
> Tanks- Could you please add me for testing on the 26th? It may be off a day or two since I'm going on vacation soon, but we'll see. Thanks!
> 
> 26thof September right?Click to expand...

Yes, thanks! I should have clarified. :dohh:


----------



## kerrbear7183

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Thought I would update you.... I got my BFP this morning! The line is still light, but much darker and easier to see than the picture I posted on Friday. I'm so excited!

Yay!! Congrats! Praying for a sticky bean. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> aww its ok i stuffed my face aswell! still am, but im determined to diet from tomorrow and drink plenty of water as iv heard that it helps cm? dont know if im right. i hate waiting for ovulation its soo boring! im in two minds whether to try smep aswell? think iv tried nearly everything and nout works haha! xxx

Yes have heard the same about water as if you are dehydrated your CM will be as well! Hopefully between everything we're doing we'll get our BFPs in october!



vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Thought I would update you.... I got my BFP this morning! The line is still light, but much darker and easier to see than the picture I posted on Friday. I'm so excited!

Yay, great news! :happydance:



Laubull said:


> Yea Vietmamsie, I am pleased to hear its darker, fingers crossed for a sticky bean
> 
> AFM my temp took a dip this morning, now I'm getting worried I won't be third time lucky with this bean :-(
> 
> X

Laubull, sorry about temp dip, hoping it doesn't mean anything bad for you :hugs2:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you baby1wanted, I am hoping I am overeacting, I've got to work and now feel sicky and generally blurghhhhh so maybe it was a blip. I will be retiring the thermometre tomorrow morning, after I've hopefully got a high temp reading!

x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm gonna test the 29th. This will be 14dpo. I never usually get past 12/13dpo. 

That is aslong as ovulation is confirmed tomorrow. 

Wishing everyone luck. 

OH is off for a SA next month anyway so at least if we aren't successful we've got the ball rolling with the fertility treatment. 

Congrats to everyone who has gotten a BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Laubull said:


> Thank you baby1wanted, I am hoping I am overeacting, I've got to work and now feel sicky and generally blurghhhhh so maybe it was a blip. I will be retiring the thermometre tomorrow morning, after I've hopefully got a high temp reading!
> 
> x

Laubell: That brings up a good question, When should I retire temping? I've been doing it every morning for so long, it would be really strange not to do it!

Also, are you continuing to test?? I plan to buy another stack of cheapies and test every few days since its all very early still, is that normal?


----------



## Laubull

Vietmamsie I was planning to do up until my early scan (when I book it!) but after this morning's scare I don't want to put myself through any extra worry so will stop tomorrow. I think everyone is different but most people stop once they've had quite a few positive tests.

Re: testing I've only tested twice but am planning to test again tomorrow or Wednesday. I'd love to test every day but my DH would go mad, plus I'd spend a fortune on tests and worry if the line was fainter, etc. Most girls are POAS addicts so you're not alone!

x


----------



## 4magpies

If you've got your BFP I would stop temping. 

Laubull I wouldn't worry about the dip as it is still above cover but I would stop temping now as you'll just drive yourself crazy with it. 

xxx


----------



## nic18

been away for a few days so had alot to catch up with.

congrats new BFP happy and healthy 9months to you :flower:
if AF got anyone :hugs: 
good luck to people testing soon my fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## Laubull

4magpies, I know you're right, I wish I had stopped! Keep wishing more symptoms would appear, just so I could be sure!

G
x


----------



## Laubull

That was meant to be....

Good luck for this month, I hope you don't need treatment and can do it on your own 

x


----------



## 3gg0

Well I decided I would start testing with OPK's twice a day instead of once a day and see if that helps me target my LH surge. This is my fourth month testing and I have never gotten a positive. Wish me lucks lady. I will be testing at noon and then again at 8pm. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ElleT613

3gg0 said:


> Well I decided I would start testing with OPK's twice a day instead of once a day and see if that helps me target my LH surge. This is my fourth month testing and I have never gotten a positive. Wish me lucks lady. I will be testing at noon and then again at 8pm. What do you ladies think?

Hi 3gg0!!

I think that is a GREAT idea. The LH surge and when you can catch it is so crazy. I got a + opk yesterday at around 12noon... then at 4pm I got a negative. This morning I got another +.... So I really think testing twice a day is best because it seems to peak at random parts of the day! I know that must be frustrating that you have never had a +opk these past few months. Typically, how many days are your cycles? 

Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Laubull said:


> That was meant to be....
> 
> Good luck for this month, I hope you don't need treatment and can do it on your own
> 
> x

Thank you but I really don't see that happening if I am honest. 

x


----------



## 3gg0

ElleT613 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Well I decided I would start testing with OPK's twice a day instead of once a day and see if that helps me target my LH surge. This is my fourth month testing and I have never gotten a positive. Wish me lucks lady. I will be testing at noon and then again at 8pm. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Hi 3gg0!!
> 
> I think that is a GREAT idea. The LH surge and when you can catch it is so crazy. I got a + opk yesterday at around 12noon... then at 4pm I got a negative. This morning I got another +.... So I really think testing twice a day is best because it seems to peak at random parts of the day! I know that must be frustrating that you have never had a +opk these past few months. Typically, how many days are your cycles?
> 
> Good luck!!:hugs:Click to expand...

My cycles are usually around 30-36 days. Last month was the first month I was using a thermometer that actually worked. FF should that I O'ed on CD27 which then only gave me a LP of 9 days... Which would not be good. So if that happens again, I will be going to the doctor again.


----------



## CakeCottage

3ggo the same here, I temped for the first time last month on a 28 day cycle... According to FF I O'd on day 19 and AF arrived on CD 28... I'll see how this cycle works out and then go to my GP x


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am taking a B complex to lengthen my LP and thicken the uterine lining. My first cycle I had a 7 day LP and I started taking the B complex around CD9 my second cycle and my LP went to 14 days.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck momofadane when you test today!


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> I am taking a B complex to lengthen my LP and thicken the uterine lining. My first cycle I had a 7 day LP and I started taking the B complex around CD9 my second cycle and my LP went to 14 days.

I may have to try that next cycle if my LP is short again. Thanks :)


----------



## baby1wanted

3gg0 said:


> Well I decided I would start testing with OPK's twice a day instead of once a day and see if that helps me target my LH surge. This is my fourth month testing and I have never gotten a positive. Wish me lucks lady. I will be testing at noon and then again at 8pm. What do you ladies think?

Good luck!


----------



## TanksCookies

Congrats Vietmamsie!! A very H&H 9 months to you!
Good luck to all who are testing in the next couple of days. I'm going to be out of town for a few days guys, but I'll update as soon as I get back!!

Sad news today ladies :( I lost my cat Mouse today :'( He had a blockage in his bladder and it was too late by the time we realized it. I'm now definately glad we got the kitten so that our other cat Tuxedo isn't alone. But we are yet again a house in mourning for our fur baby. We lost Mouse's brother Ash in june to Wasting Disease.


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Congrats Vietmamsie!! A very H&H 9 months to you!
> Good luck to all who are testing in the next couple of days. I'm going to be out of town for a few days guys, but I'll update as soon as I get back!!
> 
> Sad news today ladies :( I lost my cat Mouse today :'( He had a blockage in his bladder and it was too late by the time we realized it. I'm now definately glad we got the kitten so that our other cat Tuxedo isn't alone. But we are yet again a house in mourning for our fur baby. We lost Mouse's brother Ash in june to Wasting Disease.

:hugs: to you. Losing a furry baby is never easy. :cry:


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I am taking a B complex to lengthen my LP and thicken the uterine lining. My first cycle I had a 7 day LP and I started taking the B complex around CD9 my second cycle and my LP went to 14 days.
> 
> I may have to try that next cycle if my LP is short again. Thanks :)Click to expand...

No problem! It definitely worked for me. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

TanksCookies said:


> Congrats Vietmamsie!! A very H&H 9 months to you!
> Good luck to all who are testing in the next couple of days. I'm going to be out of town for a few days guys, but I'll update as soon as I get back!!
> 
> Sad news today ladies :( I lost my cat Mouse today :'( He had a blockage in his bladder and it was too late by the time we realized it. I'm now definately glad we got the kitten so that our other cat Tuxedo isn't alone. But we are yet again a house in mourning for our fur baby. We lost Mouse's brother Ash in june to Wasting Disease.


Sorry to hear about losing your furbaby. :hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

CD12 test taking at noon
 



Attached Files:







cd12.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## TanksCookies

Thanks guys :(


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry Tanks. I know how hard it is to lose a pet, they are like family...


----------



## baby1wanted

TanksCookies said:


> Congrats Vietmamsie!! A very H&H 9 months to you!
> Good luck to all who are testing in the next couple of days. I'm going to be out of town for a few days guys, but I'll update as soon as I get back!!
> 
> Sad news today ladies :( I lost my cat Mouse today :'( He had a blockage in his bladder and it was too late by the time we realized it. I'm now definately glad we got the kitten so that our other cat Tuxedo isn't alone. But we are yet again a house in mourning for our fur baby. We lost Mouse's brother Ash in june to Wasting Disease.

So sorry, sending lots of hugs your way :hugs2:


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry Tanks. 

Is that negative eggo?

Well FF confirmed ovulation for me this morning, I am now 3dpo testing on the 26/26thish. 

Not holding out any hope but if there is any we DTD at all the right times. 

xxx


----------



## Laubull

I am sorry Tanks about your fur baby, I know how it feel having lost two and Elle is right, they are a member of the family. Sending you lots of BIG hugs. xxx

4magpies, yea for ovulation, you definitely did it around the right time, fingers crossed for your miracle.

AFM, well yesterday was a big overreaction, I haven't a clue why my temp dropped yesterday but this morning it went up to it's highest this cycle, yea! I have now retired the thermometre. I also did an FRER, just to be sure and the line came up straight away and is thicker and darker then the control line, fingers crossed it's a good sign for a sticky baby!

Baby dust to all of you.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Great news laubull now relax and enjoy your pregnancy (easier said than done I know!!)

xx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you 4magpies, I am trying to without getting my hopes up too much though!

x


----------



## aknqtpie

Stop temping


----------



## Laubull

Ha aknqtpie I will don't worry!! x


----------



## KHoping

Hey...

Hope everyone is well! I think I'm due to test again 24th Sept! Very unlikely to be a good result! Been so busy that we haven't really been trying this month! 

Well done to all those who have Success! X


----------



## baby1wanted

Laubull said:


> I am sorry Tanks about your fur baby, I know how it feel having lost two and Elle is right, they are a member of the family. Sending you lots of BIG hugs. xxx
> 
> 4magpies, yea for ovulation, you definitely did it around the right time, fingers crossed for your miracle.
> 
> AFM, well yesterday was a big overreaction, I haven't a clue why my temp dropped yesterday but this morning it went up to it's highest this cycle, yea! I have now retired the thermometre. I also did an FRER, just to be sure and the line came up straight away and is thicker and darker then the control line, fingers crossed it's a good sign for a sticky baby!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you.
> 
> xxx

Phew - now NO MORE TEMPING!!! :haha:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Tanks, can you please change my test date? After my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation day to CD29 (Saturday) which is also the day my ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation. I will now be testing 9/29 instead of 9/26. Thanks!


----------



## momofadane

:cry: Count me out!!! AF arrived :growlmad:


----------



## 3gg0

OPK test from tonight. Negative yes, but it is nice to see it starting to turn.
 



Attached Files:







CD13-PM.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baby1wanted

momofadane said:


> :cry: Count me out!!! AF arrived :growlmad:

Sorry hun, sending you hugs :hugs2:


----------



## vietmamsie

Laubull said:


> I am sorry Tanks about your fur baby, I know how it feel having lost two and Elle is right, they are a member of the family. Sending you lots of BIG hugs. xxx
> 
> 4magpies, yea for ovulation, you definitely did it around the right time, fingers crossed for your miracle.
> 
> AFM, well yesterday was a big overreaction, I haven't a clue why my temp dropped yesterday but this morning it went up to it's highest this cycle, yea! I have now retired the thermometre. I also did an FRER, just to be sure and the line came up straight away and is thicker and darker then the control line, fingers crossed it's a good sign for a sticky baby!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you.
> 
> xxx

I had a major dip in temp this morning... It got me worried. Tested again this morning with cheap strips, line is still on the faint side, but darker than before.

I think its time to stop temping for me as well. Oh and taking two-three tests each morning! It's all making me a little crazy. I guess I'm still weirded out that the lines are light.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey everyone! Well, I am officially in the two week wait. I hope I actually ovulated-- I did get a few +OPK's but moving has been so stressful and I am pretty exhausted at this point. We managed to get a lot of BD'ing in so if I did O...hopefully the little swimmers did their job :) I think if this cycle is a fail I might have my doctor run some blood tests...

My husband goes on a work trip next week so I am going to tag along with my parents on their vacation to the beach so I can get some R&R in! Might as well...


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hi ladies, havent been on for a while! Congrats to all who got their BFP! :) Hoping October will be the month for the rest of us! I will be testing on the 2nd so think im in 2ww now.
Good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## 4magpies

vietmamsie said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry Tanks about your fur baby, I know how it feel having lost two and Elle is right, they are a member of the family. Sending you lots of BIG hugs. xxx
> 
> 4magpies, yea for ovulation, you definitely did it around the right time, fingers crossed for your miracle.
> 
> AFM, well yesterday was a big overreaction, I haven't a clue why my temp dropped yesterday but this morning it went up to it's highest this cycle, yea! I have now retired the thermometre. I also did an FRER, just to be sure and the line came up straight away and is thicker and darker then the control line, fingers crossed it's a good sign for a sticky baby!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had a major dip in temp this morning... It got me worried. Tested again this morning with cheap strips, line is still on the faint side, but darker than before.
> 
> I think its time to stop temping for me as well. Oh and taking two-three tests each morning! It's all making me a little crazy. I guess I'm still weirded out that the lines are light.Click to expand...

Just so you know I never got a great line on a cheapie. Took a FRER straight after and it was blindingly strong. So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## 4magpies

kerrbear7183 said:


> Tanks, can you please change my test date? After my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation day to CD29 (Saturday) which is also the day my ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation. I will now be testing 9/29 instead of 9/26. Thanks!

We ovulated the same day. Haha. 

xx


----------



## baby1wanted

vietmamsie said:


> Laubull said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry Tanks about your fur baby, I know how it feel having lost two and Elle is right, they are a member of the family. Sending you lots of BIG hugs. xxx
> 
> 4magpies, yea for ovulation, you definitely did it around the right time, fingers crossed for your miracle.
> 
> AFM, well yesterday was a big overreaction, I haven't a clue why my temp dropped yesterday but this morning it went up to it's highest this cycle, yea! I have now retired the thermometre. I also did an FRER, just to be sure and the line came up straight away and is thicker and darker then the control line, fingers crossed it's a good sign for a sticky baby!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I had a major dip in temp this morning... It got me worried. Tested again this morning with cheap strips, line is still on the faint side, but darker than before.
> 
> I think its time to stop temping for me as well. Oh and taking two-three tests each morning! It's all making me a little crazy. I guess I'm still weirded out that the lines are light.Click to expand...

You're going to drive yourself crazy hun! Stop temping!!! :thumbup:


----------



## aknqtpie

I agree.. quit temping! I stopped the moment I got my BFP!


----------



## Laubull

This morning was my first morning not temping in about 5 months, I feel free! 

Good luck to you lovely girlies in the tww 

X


----------



## aknqtpie

I felt free too! It was nice not having to wake up early on the weekends :)


----------



## samii91

tanks could you put me down for 9th october please.. gl to al you ladies who are testing soon :) and congrats on the bfp!!! we have quite a collection now! xx


----------



## vietmamsie

HI! Thanks for the advice, the temping has to stop! The thermometer is going away! 

Also, I woke up this morning and didn't test... I'm not planning to again for a few weeks. 

*4magpies*: good to know they don't darken up much, I have been worried, I figure they are cheap for a reason, so it makes sense that they aren't very sensitive.


----------



## kerrbear7183

4magpies said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Tanks, can you please change my test date? After my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation day to CD29 (Saturday) which is also the day my ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation. I will now be testing 9/29 instead of 9/26. Thanks!
> 
> We ovulated the same day. Haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yay! Then I have a TWW buddy, lol. When do you plan to test?


----------



## kerrbear7183

vietmamsie said:


> HI! Thanks for the advice, the temping has to stop! The thermometer is going away!
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning and didn't test... I'm not planning to again for a few weeks.
> 
> *4magpies*: good to know they don't darken up much, I have been worried, I figure they are cheap for a reason, so it makes sense that they aren't very sensitive.

Glad to hear you're feeling better and stopping the temps. It'll be so much easier not to worry about it anymore. :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Laubull said:


> This morning was my first morning not temping in about 5 months, I feel free!
> 
> Good luck to you lovely girlies in the tww
> 
> X

Yay, well done you!



samii91 said:


> tanks could you put me down for 9th october please.. gl to al you ladies who are testing soon :) and congrats on the bfp!!! we have quite a collection now! xx

Hi Samii, how r things going for you this cycle?



vietmamsie said:


> HI! Thanks for the advice, the temping has to stop! The thermometer is going away!
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning and didn't test... I'm not planning to again for a few weeks.
> 
> *4magpies*: good to know they don't darken up much, I have been worried, I figure they are cheap for a reason, so it makes sense that they aren't very sensitive.

Well done, keep strong! :thumbup:


----------



## Jary

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Thought I would update you.... I got my BFP this morning! The line is still light, but much darker and easier to see than the picture I posted on Friday. I'm so excited!

Congrats Vietmamsie! 

And Laubull; I temped the first few days after my BFP just to be sure my temp stayed up. I had to stop because I knew it would drive me crazy if my temp took a drop.

I still get tempted but I've been good so far :)


----------



## 4magpies

kerrbear7183 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Tanks, can you please change my test date? After my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation day to CD29 (Saturday) which is also the day my ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation. I will now be testing 9/29 instead of 9/26. Thanks!
> 
> We ovulated the same day. Haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! Then I have a TWW buddy, lol. When do you plan to test?Click to expand...

Probably the 27th as we are away that weekend racing so test before we go I guess?

Would prefer to test the 29th but would rather know either way before we go as its the last race of the season and hopefully we will be celebrating a top 4 finish with some podium champagne! 

xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. I might end up testing sooner, but I don't know yet. I will travelling back home from NC on the 29th, but was hoping to wait until that day since it's my hubby's birthday. I thought about waiting until the 30th, too. I'm just so indecisive, lol.


----------



## 4magpies

I constantly change my mind on test date. Lol. 

OH has booked an appointment with our doctor so he can be referred for a SA it's on the 11th October. So if BFN that is in the pipeline. 

Yey for progress!

A BFP would be a lovely gift for your hubby.

xx


----------



## ashybug

I will be testing September 30th most likely :) I ovulated sometime between Monday and today (Thursday). Unfortunately my temps have been crazy and we only bd'd every other day which will hopefully work out fine.

At 8 dpo I have to go to my obgyn and have blood pregnancy testing and progesterone levels tested. If my levels are too low I'll be getting progesterone shots :/ Starting some sort of medication to make my eggs healthier if I'm not pregnant by November (who knew I could have such a hard time at age TWENTY???). Has anyone had experience with this?

Anyway...good luck everyone :)


----------



## TanksCookies

Hi ladies!
I just got in from the Rockies! I'll get everything updated tomorrow. My laptop is dying :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

4magpies said:


> I constantly change my mind on test date. Lol.
> 
> OH has booked an appointment with our doctor so he can be referred for a SA it's on the 11th October. So if BFN that is in the pipeline.
> 
> Yey for progress!
> 
> A BFP would be a lovely gift for your hubby.
> 
> xx

I know. He would be so excited! Hopefully your hubby will be able to cancel that appointment.


----------



## nic18

as you know i'm not tracking O but i think its going to be today! been BDin alot so hopefully this is my month fx! 
congrats new BFP!! x


----------



## Jary

FX'd you've caught that egg Nic!!


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated!!! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## 3gg0

Tanks - I am still trying to figure out when I will be testing. I might have O'ed a couple nights ago. Which would be extremely early for me. If that is the case soy definitely worked this month. I am not 100% sure yet. Once I figure everything out, I will give you my test date. Thank you so much for doing this for all us ladies :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Tanks- My test date still says 9/26. I will be testing 9/29. Could you please change it whenever you get a chance? Thanks!

3ggo- I hope you ovulated already. That would be great!

AFM- I may not be able to be on here too much the next few days. I'm packing all day today and will be on the road all day tomorrow to start my vacation. I'll check in as much as possible though! :)


----------



## nic18

have fun kerrbear :)


----------



## baby1wanted

kerrbear7183 said:


> Tanks- My test date still says 9/26. I will be testing 9/29. Could you please change it whenever you get a chance? Thanks!
> 
> 3ggo- I hope you ovulated already. That would be great!
> 
> AFM- I may not be able to be on here too much the next few days. I'm packing all day today and will be on the road all day tomorrow to start my vacation. I'll check in as much as possible though! :)

Have a lovely time!


----------



## baby1wanted

3gg0 said:


> Tanks - I am still trying to figure out when I will be testing. I might have O'ed a couple nights ago. Which would be extremely early for me. If that is the case soy definitely worked this month. I am not 100% sure yet. Once I figure everything out, I will give you my test date. Thank you so much for doing this for all us ladies :)

Ooh keep us updated, it's my first month taking soy!


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> Tanks- My test date still says 9/26. I will be testing 9/29. Could you please change it whenever you get a chance? Thanks!
> 
> 3ggo- I hope you ovulated already. That would be great!
> 
> AFM- I may not be able to be on here too much the next few days. I'm packing all day today and will be on the road all day tomorrow to start my vacation. I'll check in as much as possible though! :)

I played with my FF and put some dummy number in and if my temp continues to rise FF shows I will have O'ed on CD15 which was yestetday. If that ends up being the case that is the earliest I have ever O'ed.. So soy must have worked. Pleas keep your FX's for me!


----------



## nic18

fingers and defo crossed for u 3ggo


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted- im good thanks :) how about you. feeling abit upbeat this month and very hopeful. my opks are getting darker so think it will be here in the next few days! woop need to get bd!! tryin to eat a bit healthier and drink more water. lets hpe it works! hows things going with you? xx


----------



## TanksCookies

kerrbear7183 said:


> Tanks- My test date still says 9/26. I will be testing 9/29. Could you please change it whenever you get a chance? Thanks!
> 
> 3ggo- I hope you ovulated already. That would be great!
> 
> AFM- I may not be able to be on here too much the next few days. I'm packing all day today and will be on the road all day tomorrow to start my vacation. I'll check in as much as possible though! :)

Sorry kerrbear, I totally missed that post. I'll fix it right now.

AFM, I think I'm out this month, but we won't know til the red lady sings.


----------



## samii91

awww tanks why do you think your out? like you sed its not over till she arrives! xx


----------



## TanksCookies

Well I'm definately out.The :witch: showed up today.


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Well I'm definately out.The :witch: showed up today.

Sorry the :witch: got you... :hugs:


----------



## mrs_kboy

Sorry AF got you Tanks :hugs:
xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Tanks :( 

3ggo - I think you did O :)


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Sorry Tanks :(
> 
> 3ggo - I think you did O :)

Keeping my FX's crossed I did! Hope we were able to catch the eggie if I did. We BD on CD13,CD14, and CD15


----------



## beads

eeek im next!!


----------



## littlemiss84

beads said:


> eeek im next!!

Good Luck!!! Im after you!


----------



## nic18

sorry tanks :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi ladies- I had heavy bleeding on Saturday morning and went to the ER, only to find out I miscarried at 5 weeks. I am crushed - It was finally starting to sink in that I was pregnant and now we have to start all over again.

We were told to wait 2-3 months before we TTC again, I figure this cycle I won't O and next cycle we can start again. The one upside was that when i had the ultra should I finally got a look in there and was told my ovaries and uterus are perfectly healthy. My husband has agreed to get his sperm looked at and analyzed while we wait to try again. 

This is way harder than I thought it would be, I can't imagine what it must be like for women who miscarry further along.


----------



## 3gg0

vietmamsie said:


> Hi ladies- I had heavy bleeding on Saturday morning and went to the ER, only to find out I miscarried at 5 weeks. I am crushed - It was finally starting to sink in that I was pregnant and now we have to start all over again.
> 
> We were told to wait 2-3 months before we TTC again, I figure this cycle I won't O and next cycle we can start again. The one upside was that when i had the ultra should I finally got a look in there and was told my ovaries and uterus are perfectly healthy. My husband has agreed to get his sperm looked at and analyzed while we wait to try again.
> 
> This is way harder than I thought it would be, I can't imagine what it must be like for women who miscarry further along.

I am so sorry :hugs:

I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through :(


----------



## B Michaelson

Testing sept 30.


----------



## kerrbear7183

TanksCookies said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Tanks- My test date still says 9/26. I will be testing 9/29. Could you please change it whenever you get a chance? Thanks!
> 
> 3ggo- I hope you ovulated already. That would be great!
> 
> AFM- I may not be able to be on here too much the next few days. I'm packing all day today and will be on the road all day tomorrow to start my vacation. I'll check in as much as possible though! :)
> 
> Sorry kerrbear, I totally missed that post. I'll fix it right now.
> 
> AFM, I think I'm out this month, but we won't know til the red lady sings.Click to expand...



No problem! :) Sorry to hear AF got you. I'm actually feeling somewhat optimistic this cycle. Maybe it's just because I'm on vacation, lol. 

I'm also wondering if I can get all of your opinions on something. This morning I had to take my temp 4 hours earlier than usual because we were leaving for vacation. At 6:30am I took my temp and it was 98.14. I had had about 3 1/2 hours of uninterrupted sleep before taking it which is about what I get on a regular basis before temping (sometimes a little more). If I use the BBT adjuster from whenmybaby.com, it says my adjusted temp is 98.94. For now I charted the adjusted temp on FF with a note of the actual temp. I'm just wondering which temp I should use. I was thinking about seeing what they are tomorrow and the next day and then decide, but I just wasn't sure. It has never been as high as the adjusted temp. What would you suggest?


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## kerrbear7183

vietmamsie said:


> Hi ladies- I had heavy bleeding on Saturday morning and went to the ER, only to find out I miscarried at 5 weeks. I am crushed - It was finally starting to sink in that I was pregnant and now we have to start all over again.
> 
> We were told to wait 2-3 months before we TTC again, I figure this cycle I won't O and next cycle we can start again. The one upside was that when i had the ultra should I finally got a look in there and was told my ovaries and uterus are perfectly healthy.  My husband has agreed to get his sperm looked at and analyzed while we wait to try again.
> 
> This is way harder than I thought it would be, I can't imagine what it must be like for women who miscarry further along.

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. I know it's very hard to deal with. I'm glad to hear that your uterus and ovaries look good, though.


----------



## ElleT613

vietmamsie said:


> Hi ladies- I had heavy bleeding on Saturday morning and went to the ER, only to find out I miscarried at 5 weeks. I am crushed - It was finally starting to sink in that I was pregnant and now we have to start all over again.
> 
> We were told to wait 2-3 months before we TTC again, I figure this cycle I won't O and next cycle we can start again. The one upside was that when i had the ultra should I finally got a look in there and was told my ovaries and uterus are perfectly healthy. My husband has agreed to get his sperm looked at and analyzed while we wait to try again.
> 
> This is way harder than I thought it would be, I can't imagine what it must be like for women who miscarry further along.


I am so sorry to hear this. I too had my mc at 5 weeks and even though it was early, it is still painful and sad. As with all things life just give it some time and you will start to feel back to yourself... Hugs


----------



## Jary

Oh Vietmamsie I am so so sorry! Thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Vietmamsie I am so very sorry for your loss. 

xxx


----------



## nic18

so sorry vietmamsie! thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

Vietmamsie, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh no vietmamsie :-( thinking of you hun x


----------



## samii91

so sorry vietmamsie, thinking of you xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Vietmamsie. :hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

Tanks - Can you put me down for October 1st. It looks like i O'ed on the 20th, which was CD15 for me. I think the soy really helped me this month. Usually i don't O until a lot later in my cycle. Thanks a million :)


----------



## TanksCookies

Vietmamsie, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## beads

Tested this morning and it was bfn so just awaiting af now. If she a no show I will be testing again wed.


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted- im good thanks :) how about you. feeling abit upbeat this month and very hopeful. my opks are getting darker so think it will be here in the next few days! woop need to get bd!! tryin to eat a bit healthier and drink more water. lets hpe it works! hows things going with you? xx

Hi Samii - sorry for late reply, been away this weekend. So glad you're upbeat - Hope your OPKs carried on getting darker and you got your BDing done?! :winkwink:
I'm good - AF finished Saturday and I've done my first lot of soy isoflavones in an attempt to regulate my cycle and ovulate a bit earlier. Had lots of pains and headaches whilst taking it so hopefully it did its trick. Ready to get down to some serious BDing this month - we're aiming for every 2 days right the way through till AF is due in an attempt to take our mind off when I ovulate and just enjoy ourselves, hopefully it'll work for us! 



3gg0 said:


> Tanks - Can you put me down for October 1st. It looks like i O'ed on the 20th, which was CD15 for me. I think the soy really helped me this month. Usually i don't O until a lot later in my cycle. Thanks a million :)

oooh that's good news 3gg0 - I'm on cd 8 and just done cd3-7 on soy for the first time - hope it works for both of us!


----------



## baby1wanted

Tanks - sorry AF got you :hugs2: - onwards and upwards into October for our sticky beans!

Vietmamsie - sent you a message on another thread but just to send you more hugs here too :hugs2:


----------



## 3gg0

baby1wanted said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> baby1wanted- im good thanks :) how about you. feeling abit upbeat this month and very hopeful. my opks are getting darker so think it will be here in the next few days! woop need to get bd!! tryin to eat a bit healthier and drink more water. lets hpe it works! hows things going with you? xx
> 
> Hi Samii - sorry for late reply, been away this weekend. So glad you're upbeat - Hope your OPKs carried on getting darker and you got your BDing done?! :winkwink:
> I'm good - AF finished Saturday and I've done my first lot of soy isoflavones in an attempt to regulate my cycle and ovulate a bit earlier. Had lots of pains and headaches whilst taking it so hopefully it did its trick. Ready to get down to some serious BDing this month - we're aiming for every 2 days right the way through till AF is due in an attempt to take our mind off when I ovulate and just enjoy ourselves, hopefully it'll work for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Tanks - Can you put me down for October 1st. It looks like i O'ed on the 20th, which was CD15 for me. I think the soy really helped me this month. Usually i don't O until a lot later in my cycle. Thanks a million :)Click to expand...
> 
> oooh that's good news 3gg0 - I'm on cd 8 and just done cd3-7 on soy for the first time - hope it works for both of us!Click to expand...

This was my second cycle on it. Last month i didn't O until CD27. 

I hope it works for you :) keep me updated!


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> baby1wanted- im good thanks :) how about you. feeling abit upbeat this month and very hopeful. my opks are getting darker so think it will be here in the next few days! woop need to get bd!! tryin to eat a bit healthier and drink more water. lets hpe it works! hows things going with you? xx
> 
> Hi Samii - sorry for late reply, been away this weekend. So glad you're upbeat - Hope your OPKs carried on getting darker and you got your BDing done?! :winkwink:
> I'm good - AF finished Saturday and I've done my first lot of soy isoflavones in an attempt to regulate my cycle and ovulate a bit earlier. Had lots of pains and headaches whilst taking it so hopefully it did its trick. Ready to get down to some serious BDing this month - we're aiming for every 2 days right the way through till AF is due in an attempt to take our mind off when I ovulate and just enjoy ourselves, hopefully it'll work for us!Click to expand...


haha its ok did you do anything good? wel my opks are getting darker think last nites was the darkest so any day now. ovulation has come a few days earlier this time which kinda got me worried. didnt do alot of bd before i took the opks.. so the past four days we have bd morn and night :blush: just to fit it in!! so dont know how to feel would have liked to start earlier! i hope your soy works must be a pain not knowing wen ur cycles come and go! hopefully not thinking about it may work! you best get bd!!:winkwink: xx


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Ladies! Just checking in- I feel like I've been MIA lately. Who is in the 2WW right now? Any good symptoms??? I am testing September 28th.... I'm feeling completely normal.. sides of my boobs are sore but that's about it... Hope to see some BFP's coming up in the next few weeks...

Tanks - sorry old witchy got you :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in- I feel like I've been MIA lately. Who is in the 2WW right now? Any good symptoms??? I am testing September 28th.... I'm feeling completely normal.. sides of my boobs are sore but that's about it... Hope to see some BFP's coming up in the next few weeks...
> 
> Tanks - sorry old witchy got you :(


Elle- I'm 8dpo today. I'm charting my "symptoms" on FF. Today I was a little lightheaded and got a little bit dizzy watching the ocean waves while playing in the water with my nephews. Right now I am super nauseous, but I get that sometimes with my IBS. I'm also having some light cramping on and off and my temps are going up. So we'll see. Trying not to symptom spot! :)


----------



## littlemiss84

I tested today and got a very very faint line on an internet cheapie. Its so faint im not even sure it has colour. What do you think?


----------



## 4magpies

Little miss; a line is a line. I see it. Those cheapie tests are crap though. I'd get a FRER to confirm. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and congrats. Haha. 

xxx


----------



## Jary

Looks like a line! It's more visable than my first one! I agree with magpies, get a FRER! Congrats :)


----------



## 4magpies

AFM; slight temp dip this morning. Nothing major. Don't feel pregnant. Don't think I'll be getting BFP. Just want to move on to treatment now. Sick of TTC. Feels like I've spent half my life doing it. 

xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Thanks girls, I dont trust the internet cheapies, I think there is always some sort of line on them. I have a few FRER and CB Digitals that I will try after work!!

4magpies - your temps look good! Good luck


----------



## 4magpies

Let us know the result. 

I'm not hopeful. Only one dodgy tube and wonky ovaries. We would have to be really lucky. 

OH has a docs appointment for his SA referral 2 weeks today. So hopefully his SA won't be too far away.

Just want to get a move on with it all now. 

xxx


----------



## nic18

morning girls! 
had the BFP dream last night! never had that before, got sore nipples which i never get, and yesterday & this morning had lower abdomen pain! but that's away now. how's everyone getting on?


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Just checking in- I feel like I've been MIA lately. Who is in the 2WW right now? Any good symptoms??? I am testing September 28th.... I'm feeling completely normal.. sides of my boobs are sore but that's about it... Hope to see some BFP's coming up in the next few weeks...
> 
> Tanks - sorry old witchy got you :(
> 
> 
> Elle- I'm 8dpo today. I'm charting my "symptoms" on FF. Today I was a little lightheaded and got a little bit dizzy watching the ocean waves while playing in the water with my nephews. Right now I am super nauseous, but I get that sometimes with my IBS. I'm also having some light cramping on and off and my temps are going up. So we'll see. Trying not to symptom spot! :)Click to expand...

I know I try not to symptom spot either!! ;) yours sound really good though, ecspecially with the temps staying high!! When will you take an hpt?!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! Just checking in- I feel like I've been MIA lately. Who is in the 2WW right now? Any good symptoms??? I am testing September 28th.... I'm feeling completely normal.. sides of my boobs are sore but that's about it... Hope to see some BFP's coming up in the next few weeks...
> 
> Tanks - sorry old witchy got you :(
> 
> 
> Elle- I'm 8dpo today. I'm charting my "symptoms" on FF. Today I was a little lightheaded and got a little bit dizzy watching the ocean waves while playing in the water with my nephews. Right now I am super nauseous, but I get that sometimes with my IBS. I'm also having some light cramping on and off and my temps are going up. So we'll see. Trying not to symptom spot! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know I try not to symptom spot either!! ;) yours sound really good though, ecspecially with the temps staying high!! When will you take an hpt?!!Click to expand...

I'm hoping they're good signs. I only ever had 1 temp above 98.0 on my last cycle and so far this cycle the last 3 temps have been above 98. I plan to test on Saturday, the 29th but it may end up being a day or two sooner or a day later. We will be driving home from NC on Saturday so I don't know that I'll have the opportunity to test with being on the road all day. So, we'll see!


----------



## ElleT613

littlemiss84 said:


> Thanks girls, I dont trust the internet cheapies, I think there is always some sort of line on them. I have a few FRER and CB Digitals that I will try after work!!
> 
> 4magpies - your temps look good! Good luck

Littlemiss: good luck!! I'll be checking back to see how the hpt goes! I'm on my phone so it was hard to look at your tests--- I hope this is your bfp!!


----------



## 4magpies

I've felt nauseous all day. 

Think I'm coming down with something. Lost my appetite too. 

xxx


----------



## 3gg0

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in- I feel like I've been MIA lately. Who is in the 2WW right now? Any good symptoms??? I am testing September 28th.... I'm feeling completely normal.. sides of my boobs are sore but that's about it... Hope to see some BFP's coming up in the next few weeks...
> 
> Tanks - sorry old witchy got you :(

I am currently 4dpo and feel completely fine. I had some right ovary pain yesterday, but I think it might be after O pains. Staying very hopeful this month.


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hi tanks, think you may have missed my last post.
Im testing 2nd Oct :)
xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Just tested again. I cant believe I got my BFP :happydance:


----------



## 3gg0

littlemiss84 said:


> Just tested again. I cant believe I got my BFP :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 482781

Yay!!!! Congrats!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## nic18

congrats x


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats little miss. Told you so!!

xxx


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congrats littlemiss!!!


----------



## mrs_kboy

Congratulations littlemiss! So happy for you :)
xx


----------



## Jary

Congrats little miss! Those are lovely BFPs!

Welcome to first trimester :)


----------



## Laubull

Congrats littlemiss! I hope it's a sticky bean in the right place 

Vietmamsie I'm so sorry, sending you big hugs.

Good luck everyone else 

X


----------



## littlemiss84

Thanks everyone. My last pregnancy was ectopic so I hope this one is in the right place.


----------



## TanksCookies

littlemiss84 said:


> Just tested again. I cant believe I got my BFP :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482781

Congratulations!!!



mrs_kboy said:


> Hi tanks, think you may have missed my last post.
> Im testing 2nd Oct :)
> xx

Sorry yes I did miss it! I'll fix it now


----------



## 3gg0

Tank- I think I need to switch my date to the 6th of October instead of the 1st.


----------



## TanksCookies

Fixed for you 3gg0


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Fixed for you 3gg0

Thank you so much tanks! Sorry :flower:


----------



## Kellya009

Hi, can you put me down for Oct 7th?

That's 2 days after AF is due, hope she stays away!!


----------



## TanksCookies

Kellya009 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for Oct 7th?
> 
> That's 2 days after AF is due, hope she stays away!!

Welcome! You're on the board!


----------



## ElleT613

littlemiss84 said:


> Just tested again. I cant believe I got my BFP :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 482781

So happy for you!! Congrats girl!!


----------



## ElleT613

Littlemiss- how many dpo are you?!! ;) congrats again!


----------



## littlemiss84

ElleT613 said:


> Littlemiss- how many dpo are you?!! ;) congrats again!

Thanks, I'm 12dpo now. Done the tests 11dpo.


----------



## beads

Think you can move me on to next month tanks. Bfn again this morning


----------



## 4magpies

beads said:


> Think you can move me on to next month tanks. Bfn again this morning

Sorry about bfn. Hugs. 

Little miss have you booked in the doctors for betas?

xx


----------



## littlemiss84

4magpies said:


> Little miss have you booked in the doctors for betas?
> 
> xx

I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning. They dont check beta levels here, they will just send me for an early scan. When I had surgery for the ectopic the consultant said they will scan me between 5-6 weeks in any future pregnancies.


----------



## 4magpies

That's mental because they couldn't see anything on my scan at 6 weeks. Only way to tell ectopic was betas. 

xx


----------



## littlemiss84

4magpies said:


> That's mental because they couldn't see anything on my scan at 6 weeks. Only way to tell ectopic was betas.
> 
> xx

I know, Im hoping they at least see a sac in the right place. Its the stupid NHS, anything to save money!!


----------



## 4magpies

I'd be demanding it. 

If you catch an ectopic early enough it can be treated the drugs rather than the surgery and risk losing another tube/your fertility. 

I would maybe mention if tomorrow. Drugs are also cheaper than surgery. 

Not that it will be ectopic I know personally I will be very cautious if/when I get pregnant again. 

xx


----------



## littlemiss84

4magpies said:


> I'd be demanding it.
> 
> If you catch an ectopic early enough it can be treated the drugs rather than the surgery and risk losing another tube/your fertility.
> 
> I would maybe mention if tomorrow. Drugs are also cheaper than surgery.
> 
> Not that it will be ectopic I know personally I will be very cautious if/when I get pregnant again.
> 
> xx


I will mention it to the doctor tomorrow but I dont think she will do anything. Its the same doctor that told me last time that bleeding for 2 weeks was normal :dohh:

Im pretty sure that this one is fine. I didnt even find out I was pregnant until nearly 6weeks with the ectopic because I had a heavy bleed that I thought was my period.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah snap. Exact same with me!

xx


----------



## Jary

Little miss I agree with magpies you should demand it. I would have thought they'd have been more cautious since your bleeding started at 6 weeks and they arnt going to scan you until then. 

Express your concerns and say you really need the reassurance. I think doctors need a kick in the backside sometimes!

I think especially where you've lost one tube already and it's important to keep your fertility so if this is (but it's not going to be :)) another ectopic, it needs to be detected ASAP so it doesn't turn into more stress that you don't need.

Lay it on thick and keep on their case :) I would....or my mum would. She's not even happy that I'm not seeing anyone until 11 weeks!


----------



## littlemiss84

Thanks Jary. I think I might go see the other doctor in the surgery if this one tomorrow doesnt do anything. I couldnt get an appointment with him until next week or I would have went to him first. He will do the bloods if I ask.


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> baby1wanted- im good thanks :) how about you. feeling abit upbeat this month and very hopeful. my opks are getting darker so think it will be here in the next few days! woop need to get bd!! tryin to eat a bit healthier and drink more water. lets hpe it works! hows things going with you? xx
> 
> Hi Samii - sorry for late reply, been away this weekend. So glad you're upbeat - Hope your OPKs carried on getting darker and you got your BDing done?! :winkwink:
> I'm good - AF finished Saturday and I've done my first lot of soy isoflavones in an attempt to regulate my cycle and ovulate a bit earlier. Had lots of pains and headaches whilst taking it so hopefully it did its trick. Ready to get down to some serious BDing this month - we're aiming for every 2 days right the way through till AF is due in an attempt to take our mind off when I ovulate and just enjoy ourselves, hopefully it'll work for us!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha its ok did you do anything good? wel my opks are getting darker think last nites was the darkest so any day now. ovulation has come a few days earlier this time which kinda got me worried. didnt do alot of bd before i took the opks.. so the past four days we have bd morn and night :blush: just to fit it in!! so dont know how to feel would have liked to start earlier! i hope your soy works must be a pain not knowing wen ur cycles come and go! hopefully not thinking about it may work! you best get bd!!:winkwink: xxClick to expand...

Just visited DH's family - got lots of cuddles with my 10 month old nephew which was great fun. Wow that's a lot of BDing! :winkwink: FX'd it works for you, when do you think you'll test?




littlemiss84 said:


> Just tested again. I cant believe I got my BFP :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 482781

Fab new littlemiss, hope this little bean has nested in the right place and you have a H&H 9 months! 



Kellya009 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for Oct 7th?
> 
> That's 2 days after AF is due, hope she stays away!!

Welcome Kelly!


----------



## Miss.T

Thank you for doing this, can I please join? I'll be testing the second week of October :)


----------



## nic18

welcome new testers :)


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted- iv put the 9th cos thats when af is due but i know i will cave and test before! just dont wana go throught the same as last month with them fait ic's! i need willpowerrrr xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats littlemiss! 


And welcome to the new ladies who have joined the thread. :)


----------



## TanksCookies

Miss.T said:


> Thank you for doing this, can I please join? I'll be testing the second week of October :)

Sure youcan join :) I just need you to give me a date to put you down for :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted- iv put the 9th cos thats when af is due but i know i will cave and test before! just dont wana go throught the same as last month with them fait ic's! i need willpowerrrr xx

Ha ha it's hard waiting isn't it! I'm on another thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...lse-not-test-early-join-us-12-bfp-so-far.html where we all keep ourselves from testing too early though most of us cave at some point and test early anyway! I have no idea when AF next due as my cycles are so over the place. By my shortest cycle I'd be due 17th, by my longest the 29th so it's going to be a long month! Plan is to BD every other day throughout the month and forget about spotting O time etc. I'll test on the 20th as we have a wedding that day so want to know if it's safe to drink or not. Then it's either wait for AF or test 29th! Good luck waiting!



Miss.T said:


> Thank you for doing this, can I please join? I'll be testing the second week of October :)

Welcome Miss T!


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome miss T. 

AFM I feel very crampy today. Think AF is on her way. Sigh. 

xx


----------



## Jary

4magpies said:


> Welcome miss T.
> 
> AFM I feel very crampy today. Think AF is on her way. Sigh.
> 
> xx

I felt AF-ey around the time she was due but she didn't! Not out till you're out! Your chart still looks very promising :)


----------



## 3gg0

So last night I had a dream I went into labor. It was weird because after my water broke I could feel the baby's head in my parts. (Lol) but the doctors were concerned because I wasn't wet... (Not sure what that had to do with anything) anyways... I was telling the doctors that my mom was not able to deliver naturally and she had to have a C-section with my brother and I, so I was going to need a C-section too. Then I woke up :( 

Then I had another dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped AF was here :( I didn't like that dream as much!

I am currently very worried that my LP is going to be short again and that AF is going to be starting in a few days. Last month it was only 9 days. Currently I am 6dpo. I really hope that AF stays away!


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> So last night I had a dream I went into labor. It was weird because after my water broke I could feel the baby's head in my parts. (Lol) but the doctors were concerned because I wasn't wet... (Not sure what that had to do with anything) anyways... I was telling the doctors that my mom was not able to deliver naturally and she had to have a C-section with my brother and I, so I was going to need a C-section too. Then I woke up :(
> 
> Then I had another dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped AF was here :( I didn't like that dream as much!
> 
> I am currently very worried that my LP is going to be short again and that AF is going to be starting in a few days. Last month it was only 9 days. Currently I am 6dpo. I really hope that AF stays away!


Hopefully the labor dream is a good sign. Your temps are looking really good.

AFM- i couldn't take my temp this morning because the stupid battery in the thermometer died. I hope I can get a new one or I won't be temping until I get home from vacation this weekend. I am 11dpo and i'm having some cramping and lower back pain today so I'm thinking AF might be coming in a few days. Just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I had a dream I went into labor. It was weird because after my water broke I could feel the baby's head in my parts. (Lol) but the doctors were concerned because I wasn't wet... (Not sure what that had to do with anything) anyways... I was telling the doctors that my mom was not able to deliver naturally and she had to have a C-section with my brother and I, so I was going to need a C-section too. Then I woke up :(
> 
> Then I had another dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped AF was here :( I didn't like that dream as much!
> 
> I am currently very worried that my LP is going to be short again and that AF is going to be starting in a few days. Last month it was only 9 days. Currently I am 6dpo. I really hope that AF stays away!
> 
> 
> Hopefully the labor dream is a good sign. Your temps are looking really good.
> 
> AFM- i couldn't take my temp this morning because the stupid battery in the thermometer died. I hope I can get a new one or I won't be temping until I get home from vacation this weekend. I am 11dpo and i'm having some cramping and lower back pain today so I'm thinking AF might be coming in a few days. Just have to wait and see I guess.Click to expand...

I hope so too!

Oh no! I hope you can get a new battery soon. And i hope the :witch: stays away. Maybe those are some early signs and you will get you BFP. I will keep my FX's for that :)


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...

Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.


----------



## aknqtpie

Kerrbear and magpies - I was also very crampy before I got my BFP.. so fx'd that you are on your way to BFPs! 

3ggo - Funky dreams are also another good sign. I had a weird one about the Zombie apocalypse... I woke up as I was trying to fill up my car with gas... I think it was a subliminal message that I needed to get gas before I went to work this morning..lol


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Kerrbear and magpies - I was also very crampy before I got my BFP.. so fx'd that you are on your way to BFPs!
> 
> 3ggo - Funky dreams are also another good sign. I had a weird one about the Zombie apocalypse... I woke up as I was trying to fill up my car with gas... I think it was a subliminal message that I needed to get gas before I went to work this morning..lol

I was extremely happy with the first one. Not at all the second.

Haha! That is a funny one. What a weird time to wake up in your dream. But you are right, maybe it was a message that you needed gas. How are you doing? We haven't talked in awhile. Sorry about that :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't been on here as much the last few days.. Just really tired is my biggest complaint. I don't have much energy when I get home from work, or at all last weekend. Starting to think it was stupid to take even one class during my first tri.. I am too tired to concentrate and study! Oh well, it's my last class and I will get through it!


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> I haven't been on here as much the last few days.. Just really tired is my biggest complaint. I don't have much energy when I get home from work, or at all last weekend. Starting to think it was stupid to take even one class during my first tri.. I am too tired to concentrate and study! Oh well, it's my last class and I will get through it!

Ahhhh... Well I hope the exhaustion lets up on you soon :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully it will in another 4-5 weeks!  I have my u/s set for a week from tomorrow! Exciting!


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Hopefully it will in another 4-5 weeks!  I have my u/s set for a week from tomorrow! Exciting!

Yay!!! :happydance: I can't wait I see a picture!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi all!! Hope AF stays away for everyone!! I am ether 9 or 6dpo today. Long story short I got +opk's for 5 days this cycle (and they were digital). I think my body geared up to ovulate but it took a few extra days for me to actually O. Maybe it has something to do with my suspected pcos? Not really sure. Anyway I have no symptoms just like last cycle that of course ended with a bfn (sigh). I think I will test with a wondfo in the am just to get my poas fix;) 

Good luck all!


----------



## s_love

Good luck Elle!

Well quick story: My hubby left for training (for a week and a half) on CD13 and we BDed that morning. Well I stopped temping, but got +OPKs on CD 16 and 17, so Im not 100% on if or when I OVed. I know if conditions are right, sperm can live up to 5 days, so there is a teeny tiny chance that we might have caught it. (FF said I was fertile cd16-19) 

Anyway Im pretty positive (99%) this will be another BFN month, but my hubby wants me to test anyway... AF is due the 2nd of October, if she doesnt show Ill test and give yall an update : )

But Im ready to get going and use the SMEP in October, so please put me down for testing on October 31 :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kerrbear7183

TanksCookies said:


> Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...
> 
> Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.


That sucks! Is there any military experience you have that will lead you to apply in certain fields or will you be applying for anything and everything? I think that sometimes even military experience is better than nothing at all. I hope you have an easy job search. Will they be offering any type of time to get a new job before your position is eliminated?


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> Kerrbear and magpies - I was also very crampy before I got my BFP.. so fx'd that you are on your way to BFPs!


I hope so. I've been kinda moody the last day or so and I don't even get that during AF. I just don't want to get my hopes up and then be disappointed.


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I had a dream I went into labor. It was weird because after my water broke I could feel the baby's head in my parts. (Lol) but the doctors were concerned because I wasn't wet... (Not sure what that had to do with anything) anyways... I was telling the doctors that my mom was not able to deliver naturally and she had to have a C-section with my brother and I, so I was going to need a C-section too. Then I woke up :(
> 
> Then I had another dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped AF was here :( I didn't like that dream as much!
> 
> I am currently very worried that my LP is going to be short again and that AF is going to be starting in a few days. Last month it was only 9 days. Currently I am 6dpo. I really hope that AF stays away!
> 
> Hopefully the labor dream is a good sign. Your temps are looking really good.
> 
> AFM- i couldn't take my temp this morning because the stupid battery in the thermometer died. I hope I can get a new one or I won't be temping until I get home from vacation this weekend. I am 11dpo and i'm having some cramping and lower back pain today so I'm thinking AF might be coming in a few days. Just have to wait and see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> Oh no! I hope you can get a new battery soon. And i hope the :witch: stays away. Maybe those are some early signs and you will get you BFP. I will keep my FX's for that :)Click to expand...


Thanks! I got a new battery today so I'll be able to temp in the morning. Hopefully it's still a good temp. :)


----------



## TanksCookies

kerrbear7183 said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...
> 
> Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.
> 
> 
> That sucks! Is there any military experience you have that will lead you to apply in certain fields or will you be applying for anything and everything? I think that sometimes even military experience is better than nothing at all. I hope you have an easy job search. Will they be offering any type of time to get a new job before your position is eliminated?Click to expand...

I'm trained as a cook, and I applied to a couple of provincial jobs in that field. There's a Youth Correctional facility nearby thats hiring cooks right now, so I applied there. My resume is a little stark though with only military service to put on it lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

TanksCookies said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...
> 
> Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.
> 
> 
> That sucks! Is there any military experience you have that will lead you to apply in certain fields or will you be applying for anything and everything? I think that sometimes even military experience is better than nothing at all. I hope you have an easy job search. Will they be offering any type of time to get a new job before your position is eliminated?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trained as a cook, and I applied to a couple of provincial jobs in that field. There's a Youth Correctional facility nearby thats hiring cooks right now, so I applied there. My resume is a little stark though with only military service to put on it lolClick to expand...


I think resumes are bull anyway. If I had more money I'd hire you as my cook so I wouldn't have to do it all the time, lol. Hoping you get a job quickly and that they like stark white resumes. :laugh2:


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I had a dream I went into labor. It was weird because after my water broke I could feel the baby's head in my parts. (Lol) but the doctors were concerned because I wasn't wet... (Not sure what that had to do with anything) anyways... I was telling the doctors that my mom was not able to deliver naturally and she had to have a C-section with my brother and I, so I was going to need a C-section too. Then I woke up :(
> 
> Then I had another dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped AF was here :( I didn't like that dream as much!
> 
> I am currently very worried that my LP is going to be short again and that AF is going to be starting in a few days. Last month it was only 9 days. Currently I am 6dpo. I really hope that AF stays away!
> 
> Hopefully the labor dream is a good sign. Your temps are looking really good.
> 
> AFM- i couldn't take my temp this morning because the stupid battery in the thermometer died. I hope I can get a new one or I won't be temping until I get home from vacation this weekend. I am 11dpo and i'm having some cramping and lower back pain today so I'm thinking AF might be coming in a few days. Just have to wait and see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> Oh no! I hope you can get a new battery soon. And i hope the :witch: stays away. Maybe those are some early signs and you will get you BFP. I will keep my FX's for that :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I got a new battery today so I'll be able to temp in the morning. Hopefully it's still a good temp. :)Click to expand...

Yay! I hope so! :happydance:


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> So last night I had a dream I went into labor. It was weird because after my water broke I could feel the baby's head in my parts. (Lol) but the doctors were concerned because I wasn't wet... (Not sure what that had to do with anything) anyways... I was telling the doctors that my mom was not able to deliver naturally and she had to have a C-section with my brother and I, so I was going to need a C-section too. Then I woke up :(
> 
> Then I had another dream that I went to the bathroom and when I wiped AF was here :( I didn't like that dream as much!
> 
> I am currently very worried that my LP is going to be short again and that AF is going to be starting in a few days. Last month it was only 9 days. Currently I am 6dpo. I really hope that AF stays away!
> 
> Hopefully the labor dream is a good sign. Your temps are looking really good.
> 
> AFM- i couldn't take my temp this morning because the stupid battery in the thermometer died. I hope I can get a new one or I won't be temping until I get home from vacation this weekend. I am 11dpo and i'm having some cramping and lower back pain today so I'm thinking AF might be coming in a few days. Just have to wait and see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> Oh no! I hope you can get a new battery soon. And i hope the :witch: stays away. Maybe those are some early signs and you will get you BFP. I will keep my FX's for that :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I got a new battery today so I'll be able to temp in the morning. Hopefully it's still a good temp. :)Click to expand...


Your temps look really good by the way :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I'm getting discouraged though. I've been optimistic so far this cycle, but now I'm just not feeling like it will be the lucky cycle. If it's not, I'll start Clomid and hope that helps. I just don't know why I'm feeling so down about it. I guess because I'm feeling down about other parts of my life, too.


----------



## TanksCookies

kerrbear7183 said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...
> 
> Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.
> 
> 
> That sucks! Is there any military experience you have that will lead you to apply in certain fields or will you be applying for anything and everything? I think that sometimes even military experience is better than nothing at all. I hope you have an easy job search. Will they be offering any type of time to get a new job before your position is eliminated?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trained as a cook, and I applied to a couple of provincial jobs in that field. There's a Youth Correctional facility nearby thats hiring cooks right now, so I applied there. My resume is a little stark though with only military service to put on it lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think resumes are bull anyway. If I had more money I'd hire you as my cook so I wouldn't have to do it all the time, lol. Hoping you get a job quickly and that they like stark white resumes. :laugh2:Click to expand...


HAHA thank you. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## baby1wanted

TanksCookies said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...
> 
> Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.
> 
> 
> That sucks! Is there any military experience you have that will lead you to apply in certain fields or will you be applying for anything and everything? I think that sometimes even military experience is better than nothing at all. I hope you have an easy job search. Will they be offering any type of time to get a new job before your position is eliminated?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trained as a cook, and I applied to a couple of provincial jobs in that field. There's a Youth Correctional facility nearby thats hiring cooks right now, so I applied there. My resume is a little stark though with only military service to put on it lolClick to expand...

To me (and I recruit regularly) 7 years in the military shows commitment and stamina. I would look at that more positively than someone who had flitted from one job to another, never spending a significant time in one post. Not a nice thing to happen to you - hope it all works out ok :hugs2:


----------



## 4magpies

Temp drop for me. Looks like I'm out. Cramping too. AF will be here today I think. 

Hope everyone is good. 

xx


----------



## abbie23

Hi all- Sorry haven't been updating but was trying not to get too caught up in the TTC fever this month. But I'm back because I'm now in crisis mode! My husband is away this week, which makes it even worse. I'm 14dpo today, and my AF was supposed to arrive. But my temps this week seemed weird - they weren't going down, so I started testing two days ago. At 12dpo I thoght I saw a faint shadow on the test - so faint I almost could have been imagining it. Then yesterday I tested again and it was a clear positive with a First Response test. I was so happy! I resolved to test today with the more expensive Clearblue digital test... but it came up Not Pregnant this morning.

Panicked, I went to buy more First Response tests, and I tested again (with FMU that I'd saved). A line came up, but not as rapidly as yesterday and it's fainter than yesterday's line rather than being darker. Is this a chemical? Should I prepare myself for bleeding soon? 

The worst thing is not having my husband here to share this with. I wanted to wait and tell him the good news in person when he gets back on Monday. Now I'm doubly sad that he'll have missed the good news, and will only get to hear the bad news.

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning, but I have a bad feeling that their tests are going to show up negative like this morning's. (The Clearblue says it's 'As accurate as a doctor's test'.)


----------



## 4magpies

Digital aren't as sensitive as FRER. You're pregnant. Leave it a few days for digi. 

xxx

Congrats!!

xxxx


----------



## abbie23

Thanks for replying 4magpies... What I'm really concerned about is the fainter line on the First Response test I did today. Everything I've read says that your HCG levels should go up and the test line should become darker, right? I used FMU in both cases, so I can't even tell myself that my urine must have been more diluted. *sigh* Even after you get that long-awaited for BFP, the waiting and the uncertainty doesn't end!


----------



## 4magpies

You didn't use FMU for this FRER though did you as you had already peed on digi. So I wouldn't worry too much. Prob just pee want as concentrated. 

xxx


----------



## abbie23

No, I tested with the same urine - I always pee into a cup. (Don't trust myself with having to aim at a stick first thing in the morning!) I hope you're right and I'm just being silly. But I really can't shake the feeling that AF is coming. And we've been trying for so long, I guess I can't believe that (a) I finally got a BFP and (b) that this might actually work out.


----------



## 4magpies

How long have you been TTC for?

xx


----------



## abbie23

17 months. We're in the middle of seeing a FS and having tests done to find out why we haven't had a single BFP (until now). Still, I don't feel confident in this pregnancy, after seeing those test results today. Guess I just have to wait and see what the doctor says tomorrow.


----------



## 4magpies

I know how you feel. Next cycle will be 7th with my OH but I TTC with my ex for 2.5 years. It sucks. 

xx


----------



## littlemiss84

abbie23 said:


> 17 months. We're in the middle of seeing a FS and having tests done to find out why we haven't had a single BFP (until now). Still, I don't feel confident in this pregnancy, after seeing those test results today. Guess I just have to wait and see what the doctor says tomorrow.

Abbie you said that you used FMU that you saved for the second test. HCG starts to break down once it leaves the body so if your urine has been left sitting for a while it will not show as dark on a test.


----------



## abbie23

littlemiss84 said:


> Abbie you said that you used FMU that you saved for the second test. HCG starts to break down once it leaves the body so if your urine has been left sitting for a while it will not show as dark on a test.

Oh, littlemiss - if you were here I would kiss you right now! Thank you SOO much for this. It makes me feel so relieved, and fills me with hope. I did use FMU which had been sitting around for at least 6 hours at that point. It never occurred to me that HCG might break down. That gives me a good explanation for why the line was fainter, and now I can stop stressing about an impending mc. I mean, it still might happen, but at least I'm going to go to sleep tonight feeling as though this little bean might still have a chance.

4magpies - I'm so sorry you've had to wait so long. Fx'd that your time will be soon. Lots and lots of sticky :dust: for us all!


----------



## TanksCookies

baby1wanted said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a non ttc related problem I could use some advice for.... here it goes...
> 
> Ok. I've been in the military for 7 years, I joined right out of high school. Now our government is cutting 5400 positions and more then half of our budget/funding. So now I'm finding in order to find a more stable job I have to leave the forces. The problem I'm running into is I have nothing but military service to put on a resume.... How am I supposed to sell myself to the civilian world when I've never really been a civilian in the working world? I don't know what to do with myself here.
> 
> 
> That sucks! Is there any military experience you have that will lead you to apply in certain fields or will you be applying for anything and everything? I think that sometimes even military experience is better than nothing at all. I hope you have an easy job search. Will they be offering any type of time to get a new job before your position is eliminated?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trained as a cook, and I applied to a couple of provincial jobs in that field. There's a Youth Correctional facility nearby thats hiring cooks right now, so I applied there. My resume is a little stark though with only military service to put on it lolClick to expand...
> 
> To me (and I recruit regularly) 7 years in the military shows commitment and stamina. I would look at that more positively than someone who had flitted from one job to another, never spending a significant time in one post. Not a nice thing to happen to you - hope it all works out ok :hugs2:Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping they'll see instead of 'wow this person has only ever had one job.' lol Thanks for the hugs, I'm a little nervous, this is all I have know.


----------



## TanksCookies

Congrats Abbie23!!

*Hey Ladies I'd just like to say that since starting this thread in August, we've had 9 BFPs!!!! This is so wonderful! I look forward to adding more to the list!!!*


----------



## s_love

Congrats Abbie! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Lets hope this turns out lucky for us all. 

xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Abbie! Hoping to see more of you over in first tri!!!


----------



## 3gg0

Congrats Abbie!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Abbie! Hope you have a H&H 9 months
:happydance:


----------



## CakeCottage

Congrats Abbie 

How is everyone feeling? Hope you're all ok 
X


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats on the BFP, Abbie!

AFM- I think AF will be here within the next few days. I'm having cramps that are getting to be like AF cramps and I'm just losing hope. I know I'm not out until AF shows up, but I'm not very hopeful right now.


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> Congrats on the BFP, Abbie!
> 
> AFM- I think AF will be here within the next few days. I'm having cramps that are getting to be like AF cramps and I'm just losing hope. I know I'm not out until AF shows up, but I'm not very hopeful right now.

Ahh!!! I hope you feel hopeful again soon. Until then I will be hopeful for you :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I'm just finding it hard right now. I got my Clomid prescription filled last week before I left for vacation and have it with me just in case AF showed up while I was here. I'm 12dpo today so if AF comes tomorrow that'll be a day early, but I'm still good with a 13 day LP if that's what happens.


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> Thanks. I'm just finding it hard right now. I got my Clomid prescription filled last week before I left for vacation and have it with me just in case AF showed up while I was here. I'm 12dpo today so if AF comes tomorrow that'll be a day early, but I'm still good with a 13 day LP if that's what happens.

:hugs:! 

I am hoping my LP is longer this month too. As the B12 been working well for you?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. I'm taking the Spring Valley liquid B complex. My first cycle my LP was 7 days. Last cycle was 14 days. In AF shows up tomorrow or Saturday it will have been either a 13 or 14 day LP. Hopefully AF will stay away.


----------



## 3gg0

FX she stays away! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Still no AF. Woke up wet down there, went to the loo and it was just watery CM. God knows what's going on. Thought AF had got me in the night my CM usually dries up right before AF. 

xxx


----------



## abbie23

Thanks for the congrats everyone. I feel more secure today. My temps were up this morning, so I think that's a good sign that the little bean is going to try stick around. I didn't do an hpt today, but the doctor ordered a blood test. Unfortunately, it takes them 3 working days to process the blood... and with the long weekend coming up, that means I don't get the results until NEXT THURSDAY! I'm going to try stop stressing and accept this as a BFP until proven otherwise.

I've got my fx'd that all you ladies get lucky soon. Thanks for being my support system when I've really needed one.


----------



## nic18

congrats abbie x


----------



## Laubull

4magpies did you not temp this morning.....? I hope the CM is a good sign for you 

3gg0 your chart is looking good, fingers crossed for you 

Abbie I am not sure if I've said congrats so congrats! Now stop temping, trust me it drives you made once you've had a BFP, not to mention worry too!

x


----------



## TanksCookies

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## 4magpies

Laubull; no we are away from home so off sleeping patterns. Decided to give it a rest. Decided not to temp next month either. Have a break from it all. 

Been and bought some tests just now. Think ill leave it till Monday to test. If I get that far. Wondering if my DPO is off because my first high temp was taken at a later time than usual so I could be 11DPO rather than 13DPO. That means AF wouldn't be due till Monday. 

Stocked up on folic acid. 

xxx


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> How is everyone this morning?

Hi Tanks,

Tested a BFN this morning. I definitely am not pregnant this cycle around which really discourages me because I feel like we were spot on with the BDing. I need to find a new OBGYN as I just moved- I think I will have them run some tests. My last doctor told me that she suspected I had PCOS; I would like to confirm that if I do in fact have it. :shrug:

Hope you are doing well today!!!


----------



## Laubull

4magpies, looking at your chart you could be right, have you adjusted it to see what it would have been? Worth stocking up on folic acid regardless and I hope AF doen't show for the next 9 months ;-)
x


----------



## 4magpies

Laubull said:


> 4magpies, looking at your chart you could be right, have you adjusted it to see what it would have been? Worth stocking up on folic acid regardless and I hope AF doen't show for the next 9 months ;-)
> x

If I take away my EWCM it moves ovulation to 2 days later but I deffo had EWCM that day as OH even noticed and mentioned it whilst DTD. LOL. 

Thanks darlin. 

Just have to see how this weekend pans out I guess. On our way to Scotland now. 3 hours left in the car. Yawn. Haha. Can't work out if I'm cramping or just have stomach ache from eating pizza. Bread makes me bloat. 

xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Well, my testing date is set for tomorrow, but I doubt I'll be testing. I'm still having AF like cramps and my lower back is starting to hurt. When I went to the bathroom there was some pink on the toilet paper. I checked my CP which felt soft and closed to me, but there was some pink/pale red CM on my finger. I think that AF will be here by the end of today or tomorrow. If she doesn't show up, then I will test on Sunday or Monday. I think it would be easier to just see AF and not get a BFN, then AF shows up.


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> Well, my testing date is set for tomorrow, but I doubt I'll be testing. I'm still having AF like cramps and my lower back is starting to hurt. When I went to the bathroom there was some pink on the toilet paper. I checked my CP which felt soft and closed to me, but there was some pink/pale red CM on my finger. I think that AF will be here by the end of today or tomorrow. If she doesn't show up, then I will test on Sunday or Monday. I think it would be easier to just see AF and not get a BFN, then AF shows up.

I agree. I would much rather have AF start than to see a BFN. FX she will stay away!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I thought my temps would have dropped more by now if this is AF, but they could drop tomorrow and AF could show up then. Just have to wait and see!


----------



## baby1wanted

kerrbear7183 said:


> Thanks. I'm just finding it hard right now. I got my Clomid prescription filled last week before I left for vacation and have it with me just in case AF showed up while I was here. I'm 12dpo today so if AF comes tomorrow that'll be a day early, but I'm still good with a 13 day LP if that's what happens.

Sorry things are hard kerrbear. A 13 day LP is great though! Read your later posts as well - I agree to wait and see if AF comes rather than disappoint with a BFN. Hope she doesn't show though!



4magpies said:


> Still no AF. Woke up wet down there, went to the loo and it was just watery CM. God knows what's going on. Thought AF had got me in the night my CM usually dries up right before AF.
> 
> xxx

Ooh fingers crossed for you!



abbie23 said:


> Thanks for the congrats everyone. I feel more secure today. My temps were up this morning, so I think that's a good sign that the little bean is going to try stick around. I didn't do an hpt today, but the doctor ordered a blood test. Unfortunately, it takes them 3 working days to process the blood... and with the long weekend coming up, that means I don't get the results until NEXT THURSDAY! I'm going to try stop stressing and accept this as a BFP until proven otherwise.
> 
> I've got my fx'd that all you ladies get lucky soon. Thanks for being my support system when I've really needed one.

Glad you're feeling more secure - I agree, a BFP is a BFP! Chill out and enjoy the weekend



ElleT613 said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Hi Tanks,
> 
> Tested a BFN this morning. I definitely am not pregnant this cycle around which really discourages me because I feel like we were spot on with the BDing. I need to find a new OBGYN as I just moved- I think I will have them run some tests. My last doctor told me that she suspected I had PCOS; I would like to confirm that if I do in fact have it. :shrug:
> 
> Hope you are doing well today!!!Click to expand...

Sorry you got a BFN Elle - how many dpo are you? Sending hugs :hugs2:


----------



## kerrbear7183

4magpies- Glad to hear AF hasn't shown up yet. That's always a good sign!

baby1wanted- Thanks! I know a 13 day LP is great so I would be happy with that even if I get AF. 



My spotting has continued but is still very light. I only notice it when I wipe. Cramps have been on and off all day but not too bad. I have heartburn again today which is weird because I didn't eat anything that should give me heartburn. We'll see how things are through the rest of the day and tomorrow.


----------



## nic18

sorry for those who got BFN or AF :(! :hugs:

good luck those testing soon


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations to all the BFP's! Sorry I haven't been on in ages....work has been hideous but a welcome distraction from TTC!

Crossing fingers for everyone testing in the next few days really hope everyone gets to see 2 pretty lines!!

AFM- well, had a weird 36 day cycle last month so not sure about this one but am hoping it's back to 28 and so will test on Friday 5th October. Not feeling too hopeful as used OPK's but in typically frustrating fashion DH got sooooo ill (food poisoning) just in time for the positive OPK so we DTD on CD14 and CD18 rather than 14, 15, 16, 18 as planned :( Glimmer of hope though is that when I was pg that ended in chemical we BD's on exactly the same 2 days so who knows?? BBs are ginormous and nps sensitive....


----------



## 4magpies

Signs sound good lallie. 

Still no AF for me. We even DTD last night to see if that brought it on. 

This may sound stupid but I'm scared to test. Right now I feel like there is a tiny chance I am actually pregnant. Never felt like this. I just don't want to see a BFN. Argh. 

xxx


----------



## TanksCookies

Magpies, your chart looks good! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 3gg0

Morning ladies! How is everyone?


----------



## aknqtpie

Patiently awaiting everyone testing!!! :) 

I woke up in a winter wonderland.. NOT HAPPY!!!


----------



## Jary

Magpies your chart looks very good! 

When do you think you'll test?? Baby dust and keeping my FX'd for you! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Just tested and BFN so god knows what is going on. 

Ov date must be wrong. Guess I ovulated 2 days later. AF is prob due Monday/Tuesday. I hate my body. 

xxx


----------



## B Michaelson

You got me on the wrong day. I was going to test Sept 30.


----------



## dcm_mw12

3gg0 said:


> Morning ladies! How is everyone?


I'm 27dpo , cd45, & 9 days late and still testing shows :bfn:


----------



## nic18

snow already aknqtpie :(? so early! 

i'm currently watching xfactor :)! judges houses. amazing!


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'm currently on CD24 and still waiting to ovulate. I'm getting sick of the waiting game! Ovulating late stinks!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all! Rainy, rainy day here on the east coast! Cd 29 expecting AF tomorrow. I have some light cramps which would be lovely if they were ib cramps but pretty sure it's AF! I'm 9dpo, my LP is going to be short this cycle if AF shows up tom!!! Good luck magpies!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## 3gg0

I plan on testing next weekend. I have no symptoms. Just been really tired this week. But everything else is normal as can be.

I hope it does too! I can't wait to see your BFP!! :)


----------



## TanksCookies

B Michaelson said:


> You got me on the wrong day. I was going to test Sept 30.

Sorry about that, I fixed it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I didn't temp today due to travelling home from vacation. I'm still spotting on and off. Yesterday the spotting was pink/pale red and today it's some pink/light red and twice a little brown. It's not much. I put a panty liner in and it didn't reach it. I used a regular tampon while driving because of the length of time being in the car and there was very little blood on after 6 hours. Sorry for the TMI. I'll see what my temp is in the morning and see how the spotting is.


----------



## 4magpies

Still no AF for me. 

xx


----------



## abbie23

Hi all-

Just wanted to give you my rathe sad update. My temps started to drop yesterday, and I tested a BFN this morning. Soon after that AF showed up. So, it turns out this was a chemical. I'm trying to remind myself that this is still a good first step, since I've never had a BFP before. At least this shows that we can conceive naturally, and hopefully it means that it won't be long until we get another (stickier) BFP. But I am rather sad and disappointed right now. *sigh* Looks like I'll be hanging around these forums a little while longer.

p.s. 4Magpies - so sorry that you're still in limbo, but as long as AF doesn't show up you've still got something to hope for, right? Fx'd for you.


----------



## baby1wanted

So sorry Abbie - sending you hugs :hugs2:


----------



## Lallie81

So sorry Abbie, sending :hugs: to you. Hope you and your DH are doing ok, relatively speaking of course xx


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry Abbie, that is no fun:( You definitely have a great perspective in it though!!
Fx you will get your bfp again very soon!


----------



## 3gg0

I am so sorry Abbie.


----------



## abbie23

Haha ElleT613 - I've spent most of today bawling my eyes out, so I'm not so sure how great my perspective is! But the hubby gets home tomorrow so at least I can look forward to that. Can't believe I had to weather the entire drama this week by myself. And I'm trying to remind myself that two months ago, I wasn't even sure if I ovulated, so while the whole process of seeing an FS and doing lots of tests is quite scary and sometimes traumatic, we are at least educating ourselves and finding out lots of positive stuff as well. I'm trying my best to see the glass half full and not get too paranoid and depressed about it all.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear that, abbie. :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Sorry Abbie :-( x


----------



## 4magpies

Still no AF for me? I'm confused. 

x


----------



## 4magpies

Abbie I am so sorry. Hugs.

xx


----------



## 3gg0

My temp dropped a little this morning. Not to happy about that. :(


----------



## nic18

so sorry abbie :hugs:


----------



## B Michaelson

Hugs Abbie. Sorry to hear the news. Keep your chin up hun.


----------



## TanksCookies

:hugs: Sorry Abbie

AFM I'm CD10 today and waiting to O. I hope everyone likes the new fall theme for the Testing Calendar.


----------



## 3gg0

I love the new fall theme :) thank you tanks!


----------



## s_love

Abbie, I know Im kinda late, but Im sorry :hugs: stay positive!

Well AF should be tomorrow or Tuesday. This month on the 21 is my and DHs 1 year wedding anniversary. I know by the time the 21st rolls around it will be too soon to have tested to see if I got a BFP, but this would be the best present for our anniversary ever. Im really hoping and praying for this month. 

Good luck to everyone in October, I hope this is a great month for all of us!


----------



## B Michaelson

Nothing here yet. BFN this morning but no AF yet. Expecting her today or tomorrow I think. Temp dropped this morning so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Kellya009

7 days until my testing day... And I cannot believe how unbelievably fat I feel. Eewww. My jeans I bought a few weeks ago feel tight... Hello muffin top. But my scale says I've LOST half a lb. Crazy!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies. Hope all is well. After 2 days of spotting, AF showed up. I will be starting Clomid on CD3, so I'll let you know my test date when I know!


----------



## ashybug

Ugh I actually think I'm out. This cycle has been so weird, I haven't had ANY symptoms up until tonight. I started getting a migraine at a family party, and then about 2 hours ago I started to have a tiny bit of light brown thin discharge... AF has never started that way before, but I figure this is the end for me. :/ Ugh this is so discouraging. 

I'm starting Clomid on CD 3 and Mucinex on CD 13. My poor husband is having a SA done this week also... It's going to be a rough cycle for us I think. This will also be our last cycle of serious TTC because our great insurance ends August 2013 (baby would be due in July). :( Hopefully husband can get a better job so we can get insurance covered.

At my last appointment the nurse was writing the referal for the analysis and was asking the doctor what to write as the "diagnosis". "Should I just write infertility or what?" Obgyn: "Well they can't get pregnant...infertility."
Right in front of me. Talk about a punch in the gut...

If anyone has any suggestions on how to shorten my cycles or get my luteal phase shorter, let me know.


----------



## 4magpies

Still no AF for me. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me. So happy to be out of limbo. 

Onto cycle 7...

xx


----------



## Flyons

4magpies said:


> AF got me. So happy to be out of limbo.
> 
> Onto cycle 7...
> 
> xx




kerrbear7183 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope all is well. After 2 days of spotting, AF showed up. I will be starting Clomid on CD3, so I'll let you know my test date when I know!

Hugs ladies :hugs:- hope shes not too witchy this go round. FX for next cycle!


----------



## CakeCottage

5 days till test day!! I'm not too confident this cycle as both myself and OH have been ill :-( x


----------



## B Michaelson

Still waiting for AF. Should be some time today, but I have had cycles up to 33 days so who knows.


----------



## 3gg0

4magpies said:


> AF got me. So happy to be out of limbo.
> 
> Onto cycle 7...
> 
> xx

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Good to see your temp went back up eggo. 

xx


----------



## 3gg0

I was too. Still very worried AF is going to show. I am currently 11dpo and no symptoms to report.


----------



## mrs_kboy

good luck in October everyone! :)
Ill be testing again 2moz if AF doesnt show up before then, no signs of anything so far.
I got impaitent and tested yesterday and BFN so not holding out much hope!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Kellya009

What dpo do you ladies usually start testing? And do you use cheapies or frers??


----------



## 3gg0

I want to start testing now.. Which is unlike me. Since TTC I have tested once because AF was 5 days late. Usually AF is right on time, so I never worry or care about testing. This month though... I am losing my mind wanting to test. I don't have any IC test though. Only two FRER.


----------



## baby1wanted

kerrbear7183 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope all is well. After 2 days of spotting, AF showed up. I will be starting Clomid on CD3, so I'll let you know my test date when I know!




4magpies said:


> AF got me. So happy to be out of limbo.
> 
> Onto cycle 7...
> 
> xx

So sorry AF got you both guys, have a good few days pampering yourself then onwards and upwards into the new cycle! Magpies - so glad you're at least out of limbo - I had 2 weeks limbo last cycle and nearly went crazy!
:hugs:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## CakeCottage

Heather.1987 said:


> I feel so angry and frusterated right now!! I know this is only our third cycle, but we are doing everything right!!! Using preseed, opk..and getting positives on them, and frequent bding!!! My period is due today and bfn. I dont get it!!! I cant believe im so upset and we havent even tried that long.

Aww hun I know it's incredibly frustrating but statistically it takes healthy couples 6-12 months of actively TTC to actually conceive! That stress your putting on yourself by getting angry about not conceiving wont help... Just try to relax and enjoy baby making... It will happen


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Hope all is well. After 2 days of spotting, AF showed up. I will be starting Clomid on CD3, so I'll let you know my test date when I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> AF got me. So happy to be out of limbo.
> 
> Onto cycle 7...
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry AF got you both guys, have a good few days pampering yourself then onwards and upwards into the new cycle! Magpies - so glad you're at least out of limbo - I had 2 weeks limbo last cycle and nearly went crazy!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm glad to be onto my next cycle and trying my first round of Clomid. I'm really hoping Clomid is what works for us. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Flyons said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> AF got me. So happy to be out of limbo.
> 
> Onto cycle 7...
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Hope all is well. After 2 days of spotting, AF showed up. I will be starting Clomid on CD3, so I'll let you know my test date when I know!Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs ladies :hugs:- hope shes not too witchy this go round. FX for next cycle!Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm happy to be moving on. Hoping this is the lucky cycle.


----------



## ElleT613

Heather.1987 said:


> I feel so angry and frusterated right now!! I know this is only our third cycle, but we are doing everything right!!! Using preseed, opk..and getting positives on them, and frequent bding!!! My period is due today and bfn. I dont get it!!! I cant believe im so upset and we havent even tried that long.

I'm sorry heather:( I want you to know I totally feel your frustration. This was our 5th cycle ttc and I feel like we did everything right and still bfn. As mentioned, statistics show it can still take 6-12 cycles for a healthy couple but it sure makes you feel bad/worry when you know of so many girls getting their bfp's as soon as they start ttc!

I am just trying to have faith this cycle and reminding myself that God has a plan, and already has our little baby picked out for us and you too!!

Hang in there!!


----------



## bbanner19

AF due on Oct. 13th. Will test once on the 9th and then wait until AF is due for another test if the first one is negative. The 2WW is the worst, but we can all make it! Good luck to all TTC-ers!


----------



## Kellya009

Feeling out. Yesterday and today I have been easily irritated and frustrated... I have just felt like screaming. Possibly pms. Boo :(.


----------



## Flyons

Heather.1987 said:


> I feel so angry and frusterated right now!! I know this is only our third cycle, but we are doing everything right!!! Using preseed, opk..and getting positives on them, and frequent bding!!! My period is due today and bfn. I dont get it!!! I cant believe im so upset and we havent even tried that long.

hugs heather!:hugs: we're doing the same and on cycle 4 so I totally understand how you feel. I'm an impatient type A so its hard to not have control. That being said you are controlling your controllables , and need to keep faith that it will happen. Go have a big fat glass of wine and get ready for next cycle.


----------



## ashybug

Ugh! I'm out. Onto Cycle #5, starting Clomid CD 3 (this wednesday) if husbands SA comes back normal. This has been a terrible cycle..no symptoms at all until a migraine last night with some brown discharge, no today it's lots of light colored blood and lots of clots and it's soooo painful....

Us women sure do go through hell.


----------



## TanksCookies

Think I'll be Oing soon! :D EWCM this morning... just waiting on a +OPK


----------



## B Michaelson

Heather.1987 said:


> I feel so angry and frusterated right now!! I know this is only our third cycle, but we are doing everything right!!! Using preseed, opk..and getting positives on them, and frequent bding!!! My period is due today and bfn. I dont get it!!! I cant believe im so upset and we havent even tried that long.

I know how you feel too. It's only 2 months ttc for us but so frustrating and the waiting takes forever!!!

Keep getting BFN's, feel like I should already have AF with these cramps but every bathroom check there's nothing and I get my hopes up a little, then I remember I'm 15 dpo or whatever and it's not likely this will happen. I should know better but I get a little desperate feeling at the end. It's like AF is playing cruel tricks.

Never thought TTC would be such an emotional roller coaster so quickly. I dunno how people do this for years. 

:hug: Here's hoping we get a :bfp: soon.

:dust:


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> Think I'll be Oing soon! :D EWCM this morning... just waiting on a +OPK

Yay! Happy BD'ing Tanks!


----------



## aknqtpie

TanksCookies said:


> Think I'll be Oing soon! :D EWCM this morning... just waiting on a +OPK

In the words of Missy Elliot ... "Go get yo freak on.. getcha getcha getcha freak on"


----------



## Flyons

aknqtpie said:


> TanksCookies said:
> 
> 
> Think I'll be Oing soon! :D EWCM this morning... just waiting on a +OPK
> 
> In the words of Missy Elliot ... "Go get yo freak on.. getcha getcha getcha freak on"Click to expand...

hahahah fantastic quote! !!! and yay for near o tanks


----------



## TanksCookies

BaHAHAHAHA Thats hilarious!! Wonderful use of a Missy quote!!
Need DH to get home before we can "Get our freak on" lol


----------



## nic18

feeling out girls :( AF not due until sunday but i am pretty sure she is going to show her face


----------



## 3gg0

I am feeling out too. My temp dropped again this morning.


----------



## TanksCookies

You never know girls, maybe she'll take a nine month leap of absense :)


----------



## Flyons

3gg0 said:


> I am feeling out too. My temp dropped again this morning.




nic18 said:


> feeling out girls :( AF not due until sunday but i am pretty sure she is going to show her face




TanksCookies said:


> You never know girls, maybe she'll take a nine month leap of absense :)

What tanks said... and some :hugs: and for the hell of it a crazy smiley

:flasher:


----------



## aknqtpie

Keep the positive thoughts!! You aren't out until you are out!!! 

After I posted that .. I kept singing "Who's that B*tch" in my mind..lol I love Missy Elliot.. hahaha


----------



## B Michaelson

Ah I may as well say I'm out too. No AF yet but maybe today. Another huge temp drop this morning. Thinking I'll try and add myself to November group because my cycles are a bit long so I will probably miss October unless I get an early BFP next cycle.

Will keep stalking you ladies though. GL.


----------



## baby1wanted

nic18 said:


> feeling out girls :( AF not due until sunday but i am pretty sure she is going to show her face




3gg0 said:


> I am feeling out too. My temp dropped again this morning.




B Michaelson said:


> Ah I may as well say I'm out too. No AF yet but maybe today. Another huge temp drop this morning. Thinking I'll try and add myself to November group because my cycles are a bit long so I will probably miss October unless I get an early BFP next cycle.
> 
> Will keep stalking you ladies though. GL.

Oh no ladies sorry you all feel that you're out. Hoping that you're all wrong and you get the best surprises of the month! Sending you all hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

baby1wanted said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> feeling out girls :( AF not due until sunday but i am pretty sure she is going to show her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling out too. My temp dropped again this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B Michaelson said:
> 
> 
> Ah I may as well say I'm out too. No AF yet but maybe today. Another huge temp drop this morning. Thinking I'll try and add myself to November group because my cycles are a bit long so I will probably miss October unless I get an early BFP next cycle.
> 
> Will keep stalking you ladies though. GL.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no ladies sorry you all feel that you're out. Hoping that you're all wrong and you get the best surprises of the month! Sending you all hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I would love to have a surprise. I would be so happy!


----------



## Kellya009

Ugh I tested early 11dpo and bfn. Boo. Hopefully in a few days I will see a line.


----------



## kerrbear7183

11dpo is still early! FXd you get your BFP in a few days. :)
:dust:


----------



## B Michaelson

Well AF finally came this morning! So put me down for Oct 31.


----------



## 3gg0

B Michaelson said:


> Well AF finally came this morning! So put me down for Oct 31.

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## nic18

B Michaelson said:


> Well AF finally came this morning! So put me down for Oct 31.

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

kerrbear7183 said:


> 11dpo is still early! FXd you get your BFP in a few days. :)
> :dust:

13DPO and after 5 mins I saw the slightest line on the test honestly you couldnt even see it in the picture I took but I thought Id post it anyways anybody see anything? It gave me hope b/c 11dpo was stark blank. :dohh:

Anyways I have 2 tests left and my sister is arriving tonight so I think Ill test again next Sunday night or Monday morning, 2 days after AF is due.

https://i47.tinypic.com/ae2zqo.jpg


----------



## 3gg0

I see a very faint line :)


----------



## Kellya009

3gg0 said:


> I see a very faint line :)

I could definitely see it more in person than in the pic. But very faint is better than stark white!! Thanks 3gg0 :)


----------



## littlemiss84

I can see it too:D


----------



## 3gg0

Kellya009 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> I see a very faint line :)
> 
> I could definitely see it more in person than in the pic. But very faint is better than stark white!! Thanks 3gg0 :)Click to expand...

Your welcome! Can't wait to see another test :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I can definitely see a line there! Hoping it gets darker in the next ferw days. Congrats!


----------



## Kellya009

Ok you girls are seriously getting me excited!!


----------



## baby1wanted

B Michaelson said:


> Well AF finally came this morning! So put me down for Oct 31.

Sorry hun, hope she's gone soon so you can get onto the next cycle :hugs:



Kellya009 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo is still early! FXd you get your BFP in a few days. :)
> :dust:
> 
> 13DPO and after 5 mins I saw the slightest line on the test honestly you couldnt even see it in the picture I took but I thought Id post it anyways anybody see anything? It gave me hope b/c 11dpo was stark blank. :dohh:
> 
> Anyways I have 2 tests left and my sister is arriving tonight so I think Ill test again next Sunday night or Monday morning, 2 days after AF is due.
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/ae2zqo.jpgClick to expand...

I see it definitely, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks baby1! I'm torn whether to wait a few days and use my IC's or go buy a better test!


----------



## aknqtpie

I see a line! I would go buy a digital and test tomorrow.. lol. But that is me.. 

I am predicting we see the next BFP from 3ggo!


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> I see a line! I would go buy a digital and test tomorrow.. lol. But that is me..
> 
> I am predicting we see the next BFP from 3ggo!

I hope you ladies are right. I am doubtful so all of your ladies positivity helps keeps my spirits up :)

I am too scared to test.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am excited for you to test!! lol


----------



## 3gg0

So this girl I work with just walks in front of me and says I started have you started, here now you will. I guess it's some old wise tale that if a girl on her period walks in front of a girl who isn't she will start. I was like dont be giving me that crap.


----------



## baby1wanted

Kellya009 said:


> Thanks baby1! I'm torn whether to wait a few days and use my IC's or go buy a better test!

Go buy a digital!!!! :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

Stupid people... don't stress about it.. I know you were planning to test on Oct 6... but since you O'd earlier, are you going to test earlier...?


----------



## 3gg0

I don't know. I am currently 13dpo right now. I am not even 100% sure when AF is due right now. I want to test, but I too scared that it will be a BFN or to early. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

My unexpert opinion is to do it tomorrow at 14dpo ... :)


----------



## 3gg0

If my temp is still high tomorrow I will test. If it drops some more then I will just count myself out. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd it doesn't drop!!! yay!!!


----------



## Kellya009

I took the plunge and tested with a FRER I got 2 for $15 so I didnt feel so bad about spending the money and I figured since theres 2 I might as well use one this afternoon! Not FMU but w/e

https://i46.tinypic.com/etxgus.jpg

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I can definitely see it here!!!


----------



## 3gg0

Kellya009 said:


> I took the plunge and tested with a FRER I got 2 for $15 so I didnt feel so bad about spending the money and I figured since theres 2 I might as well use one this afternoon! Not FMU but w/e
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/etxgus.jpg
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Definite line, woo hoo!!!


----------



## 3gg0

Finally fixed my ticker. Lol


----------



## aknqtpie

:test:!!!! lol ... sorry for the peer pressure.. :0)


----------



## 3gg0

Hahahahahaha!!! I want too soooooo bad!!! I just don't want the disappointment :(


----------



## Kellya009

3gg0 said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! I want too soooooo bad!!! I just don't want the disappointment :(

But its a lucky day isnt it??? :happydance:

Do you have any FRERs?


----------



## aknqtpie

I think you should wait till tomorrow.. but tomorrow will also be a good day... You get your BFP and I get my U/S pic... win win!! :)


----------



## 3gg0

Kellya009 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha!!! I want too soooooo bad!!! I just don't want the disappointment :(
> 
> But its a lucky day isnt it??? :happydance:
> 
> Do you have any FRERs?Click to expand...

Yea. I have two, but don't want to waste them. Was thinking I should get cheap ones.


----------



## aknqtpie

How long is your luteal phase (is that right) normally?


----------



## 3gg0

I am not sure. Last month FF said 9 days, but I think it had my O day wrong.


----------



## aknqtpie

Go with the FRER's rather than the cheap ones... they will pick up a pregnancy at a lower HCG level... 

I just looked at your chart from last month.. and if you O'd when I think you did (unlike FF), it was only a 12 day LP ... You didn't drop today anyways, stayed even.. :)


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Go with the FRER's rather than the cheap ones... they will pick up a pregnancy at a lower HCG level...
> 
> I just looked at your chart from last month.. and if you O'd when I think you did (unlike FF), it was only a 12 day LP ... You didn't drop today anyways, stayed even.. :)

That's what I thought about last month too :)

So currently I am 1 day past from last month.


----------



## TanksCookies

Congrats Kellya!!
3gg0 you're looking great!! Got my fingers crossed big time!!


----------



## Kellya009

3gg0 you should use your FMU... You'll be 14dpo tomorrow right? That's awesome!!


----------



## Kellya009

aknqtpie said:


> I think you should wait till tomorrow.. but tomorrow will also be a good day... You get your BFP and I get my U/S pic... win win!! :)

You get your u/s pic tomorrow?? How exciting!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yup! At least that's what they told me at my first dr appointment! Super excited!!


----------



## 3gg0

Kellya009 said:


> 3gg0 you should use your FMU... You'll be 14dpo tomorrow right? That's awesome!!

That is correct. Eeeekk!! I am scared!


----------



## samii91

well i think im 9dpo.. and iv caved in and tested already!! since about 7dpo on ic's got nothing until today i think there is somethin very very faint ther, like last month :( hope it doesnt go the same way! OH can see it too so im not going mad! do you think its too early for a frer to pick up? x


----------



## aknqtpie

A FRER picked up mine at 10dpo very faintly...


----------



## samii91

im tempted to go buy one, just dont wanna waste money. why do they have to be soo dear!! just hate guessing with these ic's they driving me mad and i know its still early! x


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe wait until at least 12 or 13 dpo... I was planning on waiting till 14 dpo, but my BFF was in town and I figured what the heck, and realized that it was kind of early to really tell, but there was a possibility of a BFP.


----------



## ElleT613

3gg0 said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! I want too soooooo bad!!! I just don't want the disappointment :(

Fx for you!! I think this is your month!! I can't wait to check back in the am!!;) baby dust!!!


----------



## B Michaelson

Ok change in plans. We are going to skip a cycle so I can get an MMR vaccine and I need 4 weeks after. With my estimated O for November date it will be late Nov or early Dec before I would be testing again.

I'm currently marked for Halloween.


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hey ladies, tested today and BFN! I think the :witch: is just playing her tricks on me :(

Good luck to everyone else!!
xx


----------



## TanksCookies

3gg0 said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 3gg0 you should use your FMU... You'll be 14dpo tomorrow right? That's awesome!!
> 
> That is correct. Eeeekk!! I am scared!Click to expand...

Any news 3gg0?!?!


----------



## CakeCottage

Caved and tested at 8dpo, nothing, nada, zilch!!! I feel like AF is coming too!! Blah!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Cake - still early :)


----------



## 3gg0

I decided not to test since my temp when down this morning :(


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: hoping it was a fluke and it goes back up!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Can someone take a look at my chart and give me their opinion please  
https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Rm8507/charts/2.aspx


----------



## aknqtpie

Won't let me view it.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've attached it xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 123.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> I decided not to test since my temp when down this morning :(

Sorry your temp dropped. Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## kerrbear7183

CakeCottage said:


> I've attached it xx

Your chart looks good.


----------



## CakeCottage

kerrbear7183 said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> I've attached it xx
> 
> Your chart looks good.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm still quite new to charting! If it drops tomorrow I don't think I'll be testing x


----------



## 3gg0

Tanks- you can count me out of testing for this month. AF just got me.


----------



## samii91

3gg0 said:


> Tanks- you can count me out of testing for this month. AF just got me.

sorry af got you :hugs: x


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry 3ggo.. Guess today was just not our day. Looks like ill be back with you ladies here soon. :(


----------



## Kellya009

3gg0 said:


> Tanks- you can count me out of testing for this month. AF just got me.

Boo, sorry 3gg0. :(. I was really hoping for you. Next month it is ;)


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Sorry 3ggo.. Guess today was just not our day. Looks like ill be back with you ladies here soon. :(

I am so sorry! My heart hurts for you. :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Still a glimmer of hope, it wasn't molar, so they are going to do one more HCG test and one more us ... I will know what we are going to do on Monday.


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Still a glimmer of hope, it wasn't molar, so they are going to do one more HCG test and one more us ... I will know what we are going to do on Monday.

I will keep you in my thoughts! I hope everything turns out ok :)


----------



## TanksCookies

sorry 3gg0 :hugs:

Well guys I had a nap today and I had a dream that I had a baby girl the day of my 3rd anniversary. Well our 3rd anniversary is in July so we would have to get our BFP in November. Here's hoping!!!!


----------



## 3gg0

I have everything crossed for that to happen for you guys :) that would be awesome!


----------



## afromamma

Hi Tanks , sorry been MIA .... been lurking and reading everyone's posts Congrats for all the BFPS. Wish you really sticky beanies. I'm testing on 8 October if .AF doesn't get me first !


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> Tanks- you can count me out of testing for this month. AF just got me.

Sorry AF got you! Hopefully this will be your lucky cycle (and mine).


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww sorry AF got you 3gg0 and afromamma, fXed for you aknqtpie!

Temps were still high this morning, tested with an ic but bfn... Boo hoo!! X


----------



## kerrbear7183

CakeCottage said:


> Aww sorry AF got you 3gg0 and afromamma, fXed for you aknqtpie!
> 
> Temps were still high this morning, tested with an ic but bfn... Boo hoo!! X

You still have time! :)


----------



## CakeCottage

kerrbear7183 said:


> CakeCottage said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry AF got you 3gg0 and afromamma, fXed for you aknqtpie!
> 
> Temps were still high this morning, tested with an ic but bfn... Boo hoo!! X
> 
> You still have time! :)Click to expand...

I daren't get my hopes up as I'll just be setting myself up for heartache, thanks for cheering me on at the sidelines though hunni xx


----------



## abbie23

Hi aknqtpie - saw your posts here and just read your journal. Am so sorry to hear the news. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know what you mean. I try not to get my hopes up. too.


----------



## nic18

AF showed this morning, 2days early :(! 
will be testing 2nd or 4th nov.


----------



## PinkPeony10

aknqtpie: I read your journal after seeing your posts on here. I am so sorry!! My heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Hey Tanks! You can put me down for testing on October 17th. Not sure how many dpo ovulation I will be at that point since I haven't ovulated yet. But I know I will finally be ovulating any day now. I want to test on the 17th because that is my birthday. I would LOVE to see my first BFP on my birthday. :) That would be such a wonderful gift!


----------



## TanksCookies

Updating...
aknqtpie, let me know if I should take you off the calendar.... I saw your journal, I'm sorry.


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All,

Only on CD 6 but just wanted to check in and say Hi! 3eggo, sorry the witch got you!! And sorry again aknqtpie...I hate this for you :(

As for me- I just met with a new obgyn yesterday as we relocated for my DH's job. She was great and wanted to do a day 3 and day 21 blood test (so we did the day 3 yesterday). I guess these test FSH and Progesterone? Interested to see what they come back as.. hopefully everything checks out okay! Anyone ever get these done before?

This last cycle I got my +opk on CD 16 and didn't O until CD 20-- so 5 days of a +opk. It's like my body gears up to ovulate but it takes it a few days (possibly due to pcos, I think?). 

Anyway, FX for everyone-- I hope October is all of our lucky month!!


----------



## 3gg0

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Only on CD 6 but just wanted to check in and say Hi! 3eggo, sorry the witch got you!! And sorry again aknqtpie...I hate this for you :(
> 
> As for me- I just met with a new obgyn yesterday as we relocated for my DH's job. She was great and wanted to do a day 3 and day 21 blood test (so we did the day 3 yesterday). I guess these test FSH and Progesterone? Interested to see what they come back as.. hopefully everything checks out okay! Anyone ever get these done before?
> 
> This last cycle I got my +opk on CD 16 and didn't O until CD 20-- so 5 days of a +opk. It's like my body gears up to ovulate but it takes it a few days (possibly due to pcos, I think?).
> 
> Anyway, FX for everyone-- I hope October is all of our lucky month!!

I had the CD3 test done. Everything came back normal for me. Have not had any other test done though.

FX's everything comes back normal for you too!


----------



## aknqtpie

As crazy as this sounds... And though i have never met you all... I feel like I have had a great support group. Hoping for the best on Monday, but expecting the worst. My friend is dragging me out of the house to a hs football game. It will be good to have a destraction and get to scream for no reason


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> As crazy as this sounds... And though i have never met you all... I feel like I have had a great support group. Hoping for the best on Monday, but expecting the worst. My friend is dragging me out of the house to a hs football game. It will be good to have a destraction and get to scream for no reason

:hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> As crazy as this sounds... And though i have never met you all... I feel like I have had a great support group. Hoping for the best on Monday, but expecting the worst. My friend is dragging me out of the house to a hs football game. It will be good to have a destraction and get to scream for no reason

I love that idea! That's a great friend for sure:flower:


----------



## Laubull

Aknqtpie I am so sorry, I hope there is a miracle for you on Monday. Big hugs xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> As crazy as this sounds... And though i have never met you all... I feel like I have had a great support group. Hoping for the best on Monday, but expecting the worst. My friend is dragging me out of the house to a hs football game. It will be good to have a destraction and get to scream for no reason

:hugs: I'm so glad we're able to help you feel better. We would all do more if we lived closer to you. Just remember, we'll all be with you in spirit for your appointment on Monday. I'm definitely sending up some prayers for you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Only on CD 6 but just wanted to check in and say Hi! 3eggo, sorry the witch got you!! And sorry again aknqtpie...I hate this for you :(
> 
> As for me- I just met with a new obgyn yesterday as we relocated for my DH's job. She was great and wanted to do a day 3 and day 21 blood test (so we did the day 3 yesterday). I guess these test FSH and Progesterone? Interested to see what they come back as.. hopefully everything checks out okay! Anyone ever get these done before?
> 
> This last cycle I got my +opk on CD 16 and didn't O until CD 20-- so 5 days of a +opk. It's like my body gears up to ovulate but it takes it a few days (possibly due to pcos, I think?).
> 
> Anyway, FX for everyone-- I hope October is all of our lucky month!!

Hope your bloodwork comes back okay! We're on the same CD. I'm hoping to ovulate earlier this cycle with being on Clomid. When will you get your results?


----------



## Flyons

aknqtpie said:


> As crazy as this sounds... And though i have never met you all... I feel like I have had a great support group. Hoping for the best on Monday, but expecting the worst. My friend is dragging me out of the house to a hs football game. It will be good to have a destraction and get to scream for no reason

just catching up in the boards and sending a big hug your way


----------



## Lallie81

:witch: got me too :sad1:

Sending lots of :hugs: to you aknqtpie and will also be thinking of you on Monday.

Good luck to all testing soon!


----------



## nic18

sorry af got u lallie! :hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

Lallie81 said:


> :witch: got me too :sad1:
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs: to you aknqtpie and will also be thinking of you on Monday.
> 
> Good luck to all testing soon!

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## Bluesky25

testing on the 16 of this month


----------



## samii91

the wicked with got me aswell :( 2 days early!! and very painful  why cant she stay away!!


----------



## nic18

sorry sami :hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

samii91 said:


> the wicked with got me aswell :( 2 days early!! and very painful  why cant she stay away!!

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Only on CD 6 but just wanted to check in and say Hi! 3eggo, sorry the witch got you!! And sorry again aknqtpie...I hate this for you :(
> 
> As for me- I just met with a new obgyn yesterday as we relocated for my DH's job. She was great and wanted to do a day 3 and day 21 blood test (so we did the day 3 yesterday). I guess these test FSH and Progesterone? Interested to see what they come back as.. hopefully everything checks out okay! Anyone ever get these done before?
> 
> This last cycle I got my +opk on CD 16 and didn't O until CD 20-- so 5 days of a +opk. It's like my body gears up to ovulate but it takes it a few days (possibly due to pcos, I think?).
> 
> Anyway, FX for everyone-- I hope October is all of our lucky month!!
> 
> Hope your bloodwork comes back okay! We're on the same CD. I'm hoping to ovulate earlier this cycle with being on Clomid. When will you get your results?Click to expand...


Hi Kerrbear-- oh good- I love finding someone on the same CD, lol!!! 

That's a great question-- they didn't tell me when I would get my results back so I'll call on Tuesday if I dont' hear from anyone on Monday. Is this your first cycle using clomid? When in your cycle have you typically been ovulating? Good luck-- I have a girlfriend who got pregnant right away with using clomid!!:flower:


----------



## TanksCookies

aknqtpie said:


> As crazy as this sounds... And though i have never met you all... I feel like I have had a great support group. Hoping for the best on Monday, but expecting the worst. My friend is dragging me out of the house to a hs football game. It will be good to have a destraction and get to scream for no reason

Try not to think too much about tomorrow and scream your frustrations out!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, been mad busy last few days so just catching up on the news...



B Michaelson said:


> Well AF finally came this morning! So put me down for Oct 31.




3gg0 said:


> Tanks- you can count me out of testing for this month. AF just got me.




nic18 said:


> AF showed this morning, 2days early :(!
> will be testing 2nd or 4th nov.




Lallie81 said:


> :witch: got me too :sad1:
> 
> Sending lots of :hugs: to you aknqtpie and will also be thinking of you on Monday.
> 
> Good luck to all testing soon!




samii91 said:


> the wicked with got me aswell :( 2 days early!! and very painful  why cant she stay away!!

So sorry AF got you guys - sending you big hugs :hugs2: :hugs2: and keeping everything crossed that this is your last AF for a while :winkwink: :flower:



aknqtpie said:


> Still a glimmer of hope, it wasn't molar, so they are going to do one more HCG test and one more us ... I will know what we are going to do on Monday.

aknqtpie - just read your journal. I am so so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to you. Obviously don't know you in person but have always been touched by how much support you continued to give in this thread even after getting your BFP. You really deserve your sticky bean, if you don't get you miracle tomorrow I wish you everything for getting a rainbow really really quick :hugs2:



TanksCookies said:


> sorry 3gg0 :hugs:
> 
> Well guys I had a nap today and I had a dream that I had a baby girl the day of my 3rd anniversary. Well our 3rd anniversary is in July so we would have to get our BFP in November. Here's hoping!!!!

Fx'd for you - that would be a great present!!



afromamma said:


> Hi Tanks , sorry been MIA .... been lurking and reading everyone's posts Congrats for all the BFPS. Wish you really sticky beanies. I'm testing on 8 October if .AF doesn't get me first !

Good luck for testing tomorrow!

AFM I'm taking laid back approach and trying not to second guess my irregular cycle. Ticker below shows my cycle at its longest but I do have cycles of 30 days as well so we'll see - have tried soy this month to try and even things out a bit. We're BDing every other day thru the cycle to catch O whenever it happens and so far really enjoying ourselves! :winkwink:
:dust: to everyone


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies, been mad busy last few days so just catching up on the news...
> 
> AFM I'm taking laid back approach and trying not to second guess my irregular cycle. Ticker below shows my cycle at its longest but I do have cycles of 30 days as well so we'll see - have tried soy this month to try and even things out a bit. We're BDing every other day thru the cycle to catch O whenever it happens and so far really enjoying ourselves! :winkwink:
> :dust: to everyone

wel its month 10 for me now and its taking its toll, so think im going to try the ntnp route. get rid of all the stress and opks and temps and just see what happens. hope this will work for us baby1wanted! :thumbup: xx


----------



## nic18

sami, i'm the same.. 1year trying now and doing the ntnp until the end of the year


----------



## samii91

nic18 said:


> sami, i'm the same.. 1year trying now and doing the ntnp until the end of the year

i was devastated this month for some reason think it all got to much. its heartbraking when af shows! iv been strong up to now so think i need a break takes over your life! i know its goning to be hard cos il wana know when i ovulate and il wana test early but i need to do this!! lets hope this ntnp works nic!!:hugs:


----------



## nic18

we can go through it together hun :)


----------



## samii91

whens ur af due? how long are your cycles? xx


----------



## nic18

Af came on friday :( my cycle is usually 30days but this cycle it was only 28 days. wbu?


----------



## samii91

ohhh were pretty close. im usually 30 days.. but mine also came 2 days early! af came satuarday. so only a day between us! at least we can do this month together! x


----------



## nic18

oh we are really close! i've started a november testing thread if you want to join? here's the link https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1233825-november-testing-thread.html x


----------



## TanksCookies

Can't believe we've already cleared more then 1000 posts!!


----------



## 3gg0

Holy smokes! That is nuts!


----------



## aknqtpie

We are champions.. that is why! :) 

I am so ready to just get this next week over with and start TTC again. I think giving me this to obsess over again, will help.


----------



## ElleT613

TanksCookies said:


> Can't believe we've already cleared more then 1000 posts!!

Crazy!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Only on CD 6 but just wanted to check in and say Hi! 3eggo, sorry the witch got you!! And sorry again aknqtpie...I hate this for you :(
> 
> As for me- I just met with a new obgyn yesterday as we relocated for my DH's job. She was great and wanted to do a day 3 and day 21 blood test (so we did the day 3 yesterday). I guess these test FSH and Progesterone? Interested to see what they come back as.. hopefully everything checks out okay! Anyone ever get these done before?
> 
> This last cycle I got my +opk on CD 16 and didn't O until CD 20-- so 5 days of a +opk. It's like my body gears up to ovulate but it takes it a few days (possibly due to pcos, I think?).
> 
> Anyway, FX for everyone-- I hope October is all of our lucky month!!
> 
> Hope your bloodwork comes back okay! We're on the same CD. I'm hoping to ovulate earlier this cycle with being on Clomid. When will you get your results?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Kerrbear-- oh good- I love finding someone on the same CD, lol!!!
> 
> That's a great question-- they didn't tell me when I would get my results back so I'll call on Tuesday if I dont' hear from anyone on Monday. Is this your first cycle using clomid? When in your cycle have you typically been ovulating? Good luck-- I have a girlfriend who got pregnant right away with using clomid!!:flower:Click to expand...


:) It is my first cycle and I'm hoping it does the trick. The last 3 cycles I ovulated on CD27, CD33, and CD29. Really hoping that I ovulate sooner. My OBGYN wants me to start OPKs tomorrow.


----------



## baby1wanted

Samii and Nic - I'd really recommend it, if not for baby making then just for a bit of sanity! Last month my period was 2 weeks late, was convinced I was pregnant despite loads of BFNs and when AF arrived I was devastated. Plus during the month hadn't massively enjoyed BDing as was so focussed on baby making and think DH picked up on that. This month I feel nice and calm, loving all the BDing :haha:
No idea when I'll be in the 2WW so no point symptom spotting, just enjoying myself! 
By my shortest and longest cycle AF would be due anywhere from Oct 16th to 27th. I will test once on the 20th as we've got a wedding that day and want to check if I can drink, then will test again on 27th - will let you know how I get on! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm doing really really well with the not stressing fixating thing. See how I feel when it gets to ovulation time.

Currently having sex as and when we feel like it. Haha. 

Not keeping track of anything at all. 

Feel liberated!

Hope everyone is good. Sorry I have been quiet. 

Antqtpie I'm sorry to hear your news. Hugs. 

xxx


----------



## nic18

baby1wanted- this will be my 2nd month doing the ntnp i know roughly when i will O but not being certain takes so much stress of me. i can actually enjoy BDin :)! just don't get up straight away after sex for the whole month! 

4magpies-not tracking anything is so much easier! i have decided if no BFP before the end of the year, in January i will start OKP for a few months.


----------



## Flyons

Hey ladies,

So i don't think I ever updated my testing day for this month, but tested today and BFN. boo. expecting the witch anytime...

loving the positive vibes on the thread right now yay for bding whenever just cause!

4magpies- just noticed your blog name and cracking up  

nic- I'll jump over to your thread too when the witch makes her official visit.


----------



## nic18

flyons, lets hope you don't need to jump over eh ;)! good luck hun :)


----------



## 3gg0

Can I be put down for Nov 10th. That date may change depending on when I O, but at least I will have a date for now. Thank you :)


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks I think the blog name was a rare stroke of genius! 

OH is going for a SA! Yey! Just need to wait for his pot and letter now. 

Progress!

xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've decided to stop temping this cycle. I'm still using my monitor and starting OPKs as this is my first cycle with Clomid. My OGYN will have me get bloodwork done to see if I've ovulated so I don't see the point in temping. It drives me crazy sometimes anyways! My hubby thinks it's a good idea for me to do whatever I want with the charting. If I don't get my BFP this cycle then next cycle we might try nothing except Clomid and OPKs. I want TTC to be fun so we don't get sick of it and all the charting takes some of the fun out of it. 

On that note, I have no idea when I'll be testing because I don't know when I'll be ovulating with Clomid, lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

Well it looks like I am back in here. U/s had no change and HCG level went down. Not sure when I will be testing, but should be able to start trying again in November. Once my next cycle starts, I can give you a testing date. :)


----------



## TanksCookies

I'm so sorry aknqtpie. :(
:hugs:

Just a note ladies, I'll be outta town for a few days, should be back in 4-5 days


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> I've decided to stop temping this cycle. I'm still using my monitor and starting OPKs as this is my first cycle with Clomid. My OGYN will have me get bloodwork done to see if I've ovulated so I don't see the point in temping. It drives me crazy sometimes anyways! My hubby thinks it's a good idea for me to do whatever I want with the charting. If I don't get my BFP this cycle then next cycle we might try nothing except Clomid and OPKs. I want TTC to be fun so we don't get sick of it and all the charting takes some of the fun out of it.
> 
> On that note, I have no idea when I'll be testing because I don't know when I'll be ovulating with Clomid, lol.

Hi Kerrbear, that sounds like a good plan for this cycle, good luck! I didn't realize you used a monitor-- I just posted a new thread asking whether a monitor is worth buying or not-- and now I can just ask you!! :haha: What do you think? Do you feel it is accurate? Do you think it does a lot more than just using OPK's?? Let me know girly!!! And thank you!!!:flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Here is some humor for the day .. 

https://worldwideinterweb.com/photos/item/1733-the-50-most-awkward-pregnancy-portraits-ever.html


----------



## 3gg0

aknqtpie said:


> Here is some humor for the day ..
> 
> https://worldwideinterweb.com/photos/item/1733-the-50-most-awkward-pregnancy-portraits-ever.html

OMG!! Some of those are soooo creepy!! Hahaha:haha:


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I've decided to stop temping this cycle. I'm still using my monitor and starting OPKs as this is my first cycle with Clomid. My OGYN will have me get bloodwork done to see if I've ovulated so I don't see the point in temping. It drives me crazy sometimes anyways! My hubby thinks it's a good idea for me to do whatever I want with the charting. If I don't get my BFP this cycle then next cycle we might try nothing except Clomid and OPKs. I want TTC to be fun so we don't get sick of it and all the charting takes some of the fun out of it.
> 
> On that note, I have no idea when I'll be testing because I don't know when I'll be ovulating with Clomid, lol.
> 
> Hi Kerrbear, that sounds like a good plan for this cycle, good luck! I didn't realize you used a monitor-- I just posted a new thread asking whether a monitor is worth buying or not-- and now I can just ask you!! :haha: What do you think? Do you feel it is accurate? Do you think it does a lot more than just using OPK's?? Let me know girly!!! And thank you!!!:flower:Click to expand...

Hey. I use the ovacue monitor. I love it! It has always lined up with my BBT chart to confirm ovulation. I'll find your thread and post my full review on it so other ladies can see it, too. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> Well it looks like I am back in here. U/s had no change and HCG level went down. Not sure when I will be testing, but should be able to start trying again in November. Once my next cycle starts, I can give you a testing date. :)

:hugs: I'm so sorry! I hope you can get back to TTC soon!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm out, AF showed last night :-( onto next month... I have retired the thermometer so I am not stressing myself out with monitoring my bbt!! 
Want this cycle to be relaxed... I should be testing around the 6th Nov x


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry cake cottage. 

Seems a few of us are taking it easy this month. Lets hope this method works for at least one of us.

xxx


----------



## CakeCottage

It's rubbish isn't it :-( stupid AF!! 
I've been told off by OH for putting too much pressure on myself though x


----------



## 4magpies

It is rubbish. 

We have just started infertility testing. Now into our 7th month. 

Hope you catch quickly. 

xxx


----------



## 3gg0

CakeCottage said:


> I'm out, AF showed last night :-( onto next month... I have retired the thermometer so I am not stressing myself out with monitoring my bbt!!
> Want this cycle to be relaxed... I should be testing around the 6th Nov x

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## nic18

sorry af showed :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry AF showed :(


----------



## ElleT613

UGH AF- sorry Cake Cottage :hug:

AFM, my doctor's office called this morning and said my day 3 blood tests came back normal, so that is good. I read up on it a little and understand that it tests FSH (basically ovarian reserve). Next up will be my day 21 blood test.. hopefully that checks out as well. Although even if it is not normal, at least it seems progesterone is something they can help fix!! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## kerrbear7183

CakeCottage- Sorry AF got you!

Elle- Glad to hear your blood work came back normal and good luck on the CD21 blood work. :)


----------



## baby1wanted

aknqtpie said:


> Here is some humor for the day ..
> 
> https://worldwideinterweb.com/photos/item/1733-the-50-most-awkward-pregnancy-portraits-ever.html

Oh good lord some crazy pics!! Made me laugh!



CakeCottage said:


> I'm out, AF showed last night :-( onto next month... I have retired the thermometer so I am not stressing myself out with monitoring my bbt!!
> Want this cycle to be relaxed... I should be testing around the 6th Nov x

Sorry AF got you hun, hope you find this cycle more relaxing and that November is your month 



ElleT613 said:


> UGH AF- sorry Cake Cottage :hug:
> 
> AFM, my doctor's office called this morning and said my day 3 blood tests came back normal, so that is good. I read up on it a little and understand that it tests FSH (basically ovarian reserve). Next up will be my day 21 blood test.. hopefully that checks out as well. Although even if it is not normal, at least it seems progesterone is something they can help fix!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!

Ah good news, FX'd your 21 day bloods are good too!


----------



## ElleT613

Well, the Hubster's Semen Analysis came back-- he passed with flying colors. He's got so many sperm swimming around I should have 5 kids by now... sheesh. Hope I can give him a baby :/


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Well, the Hubster's Semen Analysis came back-- he passed with flying colors. He's got so many sperm swimming around I should have 5 kids by now... sheesh. Hope I can give him a baby :/

That's good to hear!


----------



## PinkPeony10

ElleT613 said:


> Well, the Hubster's Semen Analysis came back-- he passed with flying colors. He's got so many sperm swimming around I should have 5 kids by now... sheesh. Hope I can give him a baby :/

That's awesome news!! :)


----------



## 3gg0

ElleT613 said:


> Well, the Hubster's Semen Analysis came back-- he passed with flying colors. He's got so many sperm swimming around I should have 5 kids by now... sheesh. Hope I can give him a baby :/

That is awesome news!


----------



## ElleT613

Thanks all- yes it is definitely good:)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Elle- Were you or your hubby nervous about the SA? I'm scared for my hubby to do his! I'm picking up the kit tomorrow and I know I shouldn't worry too much right away, but I'm just so nervous. How long did it take for you to get the results?


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> Elle- Were you or your hubby nervous about the SA? I'm scared for my hubby to do his! I'm picking up the kit tomorrow and I know I shouldn't worry too much right away, but I'm just so nervous. How long did it take for you to get the results?

Morning!! ;) it was nerve racking for sure, it literally took two hours and they emailed the results to him!! The funniest part was bringing the sample to the doctors office; I thought for sure I would trip and fall and the sample would come shooting out of my purse with everyone staring at me! Thankfully that didn't happen.lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

Elle - That is good news! 

Kerr - I think its good you guys are doing that, helps to narrow down if there are any issues that might hinder pregnancy. Also think of it as a step towards helping you get pregnant, because there are steps they can take if anything is lower. :) No different from you taking Clomid or Soy.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Elle- Glad they were fast results! I'm hoping when we take hubby's sample in it won't take too long. The longer it takes the more freaked out I'll be. He's all calm about it and doesn't seem to worry. 

aknqtpie- Thanks. He's been doing good with not drinking much caffeine and he doesn't drink alcohol. He's been taking a multivitamin, zinc, and vitamin C for a few months so hopefully his swimmers are healthy. :)


----------



## ElleT613

Kerrbear- I'm sure everything will turn out great for him! And by chance if not-- just like aknqtpie said they have tons of things they can give him to improve it!

Guys are so much more relaxed about everything- I wish I could be like that, lol!


----------



## aknqtpie

Analyzing a guy seems to be much less stressful.. I think because for men it requires masturbating into a cup... for women, it is much more invasive!


----------



## kerrbear7183

A lot about TTC is so much easier for them! Men are lucky with that stuff. They don't have to deal with AF and don't have to go through all kinds of bloodwork or other tests.


----------



## aknqtpie

I know.. my DH is like "What, we get to have lots of sex?? I'm in!" lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Same with mine! I just wish it was as easy as having a bunch of sex, lol.


----------



## ElleT613

Me three!


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok Ladies! I just got in!!! I'll catch up with the threads in the morning.


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome back!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi Ladies! Sorry for the disappearing act, but I needed some time to figure out what I'm doing with my life and if all this is really worth it. I honestly don't think I can go through another miscarriage, but the end result is so worth it, so here I am!

We're doing this whole TTC a little less aggressive.  We're taking it easy, not looking at it as a job. I'm not freaking out when we don't DTD everyday or even every other day. I'm still temping, but I've missed a few days and that's OK. It's not the end of the world. And you know some days I'm just not in the mood to stick my finger up my vagina to see whats going on with my CM and CP, so I don't.

I went to a FS on Friday and he said that despite my miscarriage in September, and my suspected miscarriage in June, I am doing good. Everything looks good in there, except I have PCOS. Since I have been pregnant before and am getting pregnant now, he doesn't think my PCOS is sever (usually women with PCOS have a hard time getting pg in the first place.). I had blood work done and am now on baby aspirin (prescribed) and we'll just go from here. Basically he said he won't be worried unless there is something irregular in my blood work or it happens again. If it happens again, he said our route will be Clomid, Sperm analysis, genetic testing, etc. We'll cross that bridge when we get there, but it is nice to know that there is a PLAN. 

Also a huge hug to aknqtpie. This has been devastating to me, I can even imagine how you feel at 9 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Thank you vietmamsie! It is hard to go through at any stage. :hugs: Hopefully, you get a sticky bean soon!!! :-$


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated!!!


----------



## beads

Hi Tanks. Can you put me down for test on 1st? had my positive opk yesterday but want to make sure im late before i test!!


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All :) How is everyone doing today? Hope you had a good weekend!!

AFM I should get my +OPK tomorrow (well FX atleast!) 

I am going to try and relax this week and try not to 'force' BDing-- I think my poor DH felt like a piece of meat last cycle, lol. 

We have a trip planned to Europe over Thanksgiving so I am trying to go with the attitude that if I don't get pregnant this cycle that at least I can enjoy the pubs while we are there next month. Although I of course would be perfectly happy drinking non-alcoholic beer while there too... that would be lovely;) 

:dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

How nice! I want to go to Europe really bad... but decided I wanted a baby more (couldn't do both, have to save up leave!)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all, just catching up on threads
Welcome back Vietmamsie, great to hear from you again :hugs:
Hope everyone's had a good weekend. 
I think I ovulated today based on pain and EWCM so the 2WW begins. Means I'm on another 42 day cycle which is a bit rubbish - hoped taking soy would shorten in a bit, oh well. Still we've got plenty BDing in, really enjoyed ourselves so far so we're going to keep going:winkwink:
:dust: to everyone


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All :) How is everyone doing today? Hope you had a good weekend!!
> 
> AFM I should get my +OPK tomorrow (well FX atleast!)
> 
> I am going to try and relax this week and try not to 'force' BDing-- I think my poor DH felt like a piece of meat last cycle, lol.
> 
> We have a trip planned to Europe over Thanksgiving so I am trying to go with the attitude that if I don't get pregnant this cycle that at least I can enjoy the pubs while we are there next month. Although I of course would be perfectly happy drinking non-alcoholic beer while there too... that would be lovely;)
> 
> :dust:

I'm hoping I get a + OPK soon, too. I'm on CD15 and took Clomid on CD3-7. So far no positive. I'm having some cramps and twinges so I'm hoping it's soon. My OPKs were getting darker, but this morning's was a little lighter. It was with FMU so I don't know if that was it or I missued my surge overnight. Hoping you get your + tomorrow!


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all, just catching up on threads
> Welcome back Vietmamsie, great to hear from you again :hugs:
> Hope everyone's had a good weekend.
> I think I ovulated today based on pain and EWCM so the 2WW begins. Means I'm on another 42 day cycle which is a bit rubbish - hoped taking soy would shorten in a bit, oh well. Still we've got plenty BDing in, really enjoyed ourselves so far so we're going to keep going:winkwink:
> :dust: to everyone


Sorry to hear soy didn't shorten your cycle. I had a short LP the first time I took soy and the last 2 cycles I spotted at 13 & 14dpo then AF would start. I'm thinking it may have been the soy that did that. My cycles were much more regular with soy than they had been without it though.


----------



## ElleT613

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all, just catching up on threads
> Welcome back Vietmamsie, great to hear from you again :hugs:
> Hope everyone's had a good weekend.
> I think I ovulated today based on pain and EWCM so the 2WW begins. Means I'm on another 42 day cycle which is a bit rubbish - hoped taking soy would shorten in a bit, oh well. Still we've got plenty BDing in, really enjoyed ourselves so far so we're going to keep going:winkwink:
> :dust: to everyone

Yay for Oing!!! Good luck-- sounds like ya'll are doing everything just right;)


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All :) How is everyone doing today? Hope you had a good weekend!!
> 
> AFM I should get my +OPK tomorrow (well FX atleast!)
> 
> I am going to try and relax this week and try not to 'force' BDing-- I think my poor DH felt like a piece of meat last cycle, lol.
> 
> We have a trip planned to Europe over Thanksgiving so I am trying to go with the attitude that if I don't get pregnant this cycle that at least I can enjoy the pubs while we are there next month. Although I of course would be perfectly happy drinking non-alcoholic beer while there too... that would be lovely;)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I'm hoping I get a + OPK soon, too. I'm on CD15 and took Clomid on CD3-7. So far no positive. I'm having some cramps and twinges so I'm hoping it's soon. My OPKs were getting darker, but this morning's was a little lighter. It was with FMU so I don't know if that was it or I missued my surge overnight. Hoping you get your + tomorrow!Click to expand...


Thanks, you too Kerrbear!! These next few days I am going to try and test with FMU and then in the afternoon as well. I feel like it's so easy to miss the surge!! :dust:


----------



## samii91

hi ladies, hope every one is doing ok :) just a quick question, does any one know what causes you to ovulate early or why it happens? my opk is getting quite dark and im only on cd 8-9 i think. any advise please :) xx


----------



## Lallie81

Sounds like lots of us are O'ing together- is it possible to sync cycles via the web? :haha:

I got a +OPK yesterday but was only CD10, usually O around CD14 so I too am confused :wacko: What do I count as 1 DPO? today, the day after +OPK??


----------



## kerrbear7183

My OPKs are getting lighter. I had some pretty bad cramping today and more twinges. I also had a low vaginal reading on my ovacue monitor which indicates ovulation is coming up or just occurred. I've been testing with FMU which is usually around 10am and then again around 11pm-midnight because I can't test while I'm at work. So I'm wondering if I'm missing the surge. What do you ladies think?


----------



## 4magpies

I ovulated yesterday I think. Was in super pain last night. I had to take cocodamol to sleep. 

xx


----------



## ElleT613

Lallie81 said:


> Sounds like lots of us are O'ing together- is it possible to sync cycles via the web? :haha:
> 
> I got a +OPK yesterday but was only CD10, usually O around CD14 so I too am confused :wacko: What do I count as 1 DPO? today, the day after +OPK??

:haha: Maybe it is possible!!

Hmm, see if you get another +OPK today! Sometimes you can get one even 2 or 3 days before you actually O-- do you ever get any other signs that you are Oing?? So confusing!!


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> My OPKs are getting lighter. I had some pretty bad cramping today and more twinges. I also had a low vaginal reading on my ovacue monitor which indicates ovulation is coming up or just occurred. I've been testing with FMU which is usually around 10am and then again around 11pm-midnight because I can't test while I'm at work. So I'm wondering if I'm missing the surge. What do you ladies think?

Hmmm- this is a tough one!! This is your first cycle with Clomid right? Does Clomid effect OPK's?? You could have missed the surge but I would think that you would have caught it in the evening... but then again that's just me assuming!! 

Maybe see what comes up on the OPK and Ovacue this evening- I'm interested to know!


----------



## ElleT613

4magpies said:


> I ovulated yesterday I think. Was in super pain last night. I had to take cocodamol to sleep.
> 
> xx

Nice!! I wish I knew for sure like that when I O'd although that does sound painful!! Are your O pains always that bad?? 

I'm glad to know we are all going to be in the TWW together!! ha.


----------



## 4magpies

ElleT613 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I ovulated yesterday I think. Was in super pain last night. I had to take cocodamol to sleep.
> 
> xx
> 
> Nice!! I wish I knew for sure like that when I O'd although that does sound painful!! Are your O pains always that bad??
> 
> I'm glad to know we are all going to be in the TWW together!! ha.Click to expand...

Some months. I'm riddled with scar tissue and I think my PCOS doesn't help. All the pains were on my right so it's kinda a pointless month as I have no tube that side. Sigh. 

xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> My OPKs are getting lighter. I had some pretty bad cramping today and more twinges. I also had a low vaginal reading on my ovacue monitor which indicates ovulation is coming up or just occurred. I've been testing with FMU which is usually around 10am and then again around 11pm-midnight because I can't test while I'm at work. So I'm wondering if I'm missing the surge. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Hmmm- this is a tough one!! This is your first cycle with Clomid right? Does Clomid effect OPK's?? You could have missed the surge but I would think that you would have caught it in the evening... but then again that's just me assuming!!
> 
> Maybe see what comes up on the OPK and Ovacue this evening- I'm interested to know!Click to expand...

Thanks. And yes, this is my first cycle with Clomid. I'm just confused, lol. My ovacue has always lined up with my temps to confirm ovulation so I think it's a good indicator of whether or not I'm ovulating.


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone,
truly don't know what to think now... +OPKs CD10 and CD11 (BD CD5, 8, 10, 11) and now on CD12 I am bleeding (and freaking out!). It's a bright red, light- mediumish flow.

I know I should probably be camping outside the dr's surgery waiting for it to open instead of writing here but am so scared..... Do you think I should wait it out and see what happens with the bleeding today?:shrug:


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey Lallie, If you are concerned, trust your instincts. I hope it is nothing :-/


----------



## ElleT613

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> truly don't know what to think now... +OPKs CD10 and CD11 (BD CD5, 8, 10, 11) and now on CD12 I am bleeding (and freaking out!). It's a bright red, light- mediumish flow.
> 
> I know I should probably be camping outside the dr's surgery waiting for it to open instead of writing here but am so scared..... Do you think I should wait it out and see what happens with the bleeding today?:shrug:

Hi Lallie- I am sorry that it is no fun:/. Do you have cramps too? I would call the doctors-- and see what they say.:hugs:


----------



## TanksCookies

Updated.

AFM, Not up to much these days since I've been in and out of the field for the last month andleaving again on Thursday. AF is due on Saturday and after not really trying much this month I don't expect much.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Testing tomorrow! But I am not getting my hopes up since I already feel as tho I am out. :(


----------



## ElleT613

PinkPeony10 said:


> Testing tomorrow! But I am not getting my hopes up since I already feel as tho I am out. :(

FX Pink!!:dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

Ahh I can't wait to try again!!! Looks like I should *hopefully* be able to start trying in mid november, so testing mid december! Maybe I will get a Christmas miracle!


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> Ahh I can't wait to try again!!! Looks like I should *hopefully* be able to start trying in mid november, so testing mid december! Maybe I will get a Christmas miracle!

That would be awesome. I sure hope you do!!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

ElleT613 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Testing tomorrow! But I am not getting my hopes up since I already feel as tho I am out. :(
> 
> FX Pink!!:dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! 



aknqtpie said:


> Ahh I can't wait to try again!!! Looks like I should *hopefully* be able to start trying in mid november, so testing mid december! Maybe I will get a Christmas miracle!

That would be totally awesome! FX for you!!!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Testing tomorrow! But I am not getting my hopes up since I already feel as tho I am out. :(

FX's for you!!! Your temps look great!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks 3gg0!! I'm not going to get my hopes up tho. Tomorrow is only 10dpo but since it's my birthday, I wanted to test. I'm just going to expect a bfn tho so I won't be too down. lol If for some reason I actually get that bfp...then hey...that would be a pleasant surprise! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck PinkPeony! FXd for your BFP! What a great birthday present that would be.

AFM- I was worried I wasn't going to ovulate with the Clomid as I wasn't getting a +OPK yet. https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8475/8096009921_74986246c6.jpg
OPKs by kerrbear7183, on Flickr

The last OPK in the picture was at 11:20pm (I couldn't fit the time on the strip so I just put 11pm, lol). The test and control lines are the same color though the test line looks lighter in the picture. I'm so excited!! :)


----------



## Lallie81

Good luck Pink Peony! Really hope we hear about your BFP soon!

AFM, I went to the dr's this morning and don't really know the outcome yet. She saw something outside one of my ovaries that isn't moving and so she doesn't know what it is. She suspects it may be leftover from an ectopic so I am waiting for blood results. I think (and am hoping like mad!) that she is wrong as have taken lots of HPT's (even just after AF as that's how I got my BFP in August) and they are all neg....if it was ectopic it would surely show up...?? At any rate, as far as the bleeding is concerned she is 100% sure that it is just O bleeding and not something to worry about...
 
Just need to wait to hear now :coffee:


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> Good luck PinkPeony! FXd for your BFP! What a great birthday present that would be.
> 
> AFM- I was worried I wasn't going to ovulate with the Clomid as I wasn't getting a +OPK yet. https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8475/8096009921_74986246c6.jpg
> OPKs by kerrbear7183, on Flickr
> 
> The last OPK in the picture was at 11:20pm (I couldn't fit the time on the strip so I just put 11pm, lol). The test and control lines are the same color though the test line looks lighter in the picture. I'm so excited!! :)

Yay for Oing!! Get to it girl!:happydance:


----------



## ElleT613

Lallie81 said:


> Good luck Pink Peony! Really hope we hear about your BFP soon!
> 
> AFM, I went to the dr's this morning and don't really know the outcome yet. She saw something outside one of my ovaries that isn't moving and so she doesn't know what it is. She suspects it may be leftover from an ectopic so I am waiting for blood results. I think (and am hoping like mad!) that she is wrong as have taken lots of HPT's (even just after AF as that's how I got my BFP in August) and they are all neg....if it was ectopic it would surely show up...?? At any rate, as far as the bleeding is concerned she is 100% sure that it is just O bleeding and not something to worry about...
> 
> Just need to wait to hear now :coffee:

Hi Lallie. Glad you went to the doctor!! My good friend is a nurse and she always tells me if there is something that just doesn't seem "right" and is making you nervous you should always go to the doctor...at the very least for peace of mind :) Well, I am glad you will get some answers--and happy it was just bleeding from O!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Yay for Oing!! Get to it girl!:happydance:

I had to wait for my hubby to get up! lol. My OPK this AM was even darker with the test line being darker than control line: https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8097515268_e5641e5b63.jpg
OPK CD18 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr


Hopefully it will be a strong ovulation!


PinkPeony- Did you test?!


----------



## aknqtpie

You better take advantage of him!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Kerrbear: That OPK looks REALLY good!! Have fun bd'ing!! I hope you catch that eggy!! And yes...I did test today. BFN...just as I suspected. However, it is still kind of early. So I still have time to get that bfp. I did have some menstrual like cramps this morning at like 6. It felt like I was getting AF. But it's too soon for me to get AF. So I don't know what that was about. Usually when I get those types of cramps it means that AF is starting or has started. So we will see. Trying not to get my hopes up...but at the same time...trying not to be too down either.


----------



## Lallie81

Crossing fingers for you Pink!

Thanks Elle, wasn't able to get results yesterday.... waiting to hear today :wacko:


----------



## vietmamsie

Kerrbear: Its that time! Good luck!

I was not expecting to O this cycle, since I miscarried just a few weeks ago, but it's looking like I O'ed on CD 24 or 25. I'm really surprised to say we while we haven't been BDing much, we actually timed our last romp perfectly without realizing it, could it really be happening again? I'll be testing on October 31st. I'm not that excited to be honest and don't have that "going to pee my pants with excitement and anticipation for the tww to be up" feeling I used to get. The MC has really taken all the fun out of TTC.


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> You better take advantage of him!

I did! lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony10 said:


> Kerrbear: That OPK looks REALLY good!! Have fun bd'ing!! I hope you catch that eggy!! And yes...I did test today. BFN...just as I suspected. However, it is still kind of early. So I still have time to get that bfp. I did have some menstrual like cramps this morning at like 6. It felt like I was getting AF. But it's too soon for me to get AF. So I don't know what that was about. Usually when I get those types of cramps it means that AF is starting or has started. So we will see. Trying not to get my hopes up...but at the same time...trying not to be too down either.

Thanks! Sorry to hear about the BFN, but you're right about it being early. Feeling like AF is coming could be a good sign. When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## kerrbear7183

vietmamsie said:


> Kerrbear: Its that time! Good luck!
> 
> I was not expecting to O this cycle, since I miscarried just a few weeks ago, but it's looking like I O'ed on CD 24 or 25. I'm really surprised to say we while we haven't been BDing much, we actually timed our last romp perfectly without realizing it, could it really be happening again? I'll be testing on October 31st. I'm not that excited to be honest and don't have that "going to pee my pants with excitement and anticipation for the tww to be up" feeling I used to get. The MC has really taken all the fun out of TTC.

Thank you! I hope you get your BFP again right away! It must feel great to know you're ovulating again already. Good luck!


----------



## ElleT613

vietmamsie said:


> Kerrbear: Its that time! Good luck!
> 
> I was not expecting to O this cycle, since I miscarried just a few weeks ago, but it's looking like I O'ed on CD 24 or 25. I'm really surprised to say we while we haven't been BDing much, we actually timed our last romp perfectly without realizing it, could it really be happening again? I'll be testing on October 31st. I'm not that excited to be honest and don't have that "going to pee my pants with excitement and anticipation for the tww to be up" feeling I used to get. The MC has really taken all the fun out of TTC.

That is a really good sign you ovulated so soon!!

After I had my mc I felt the same exact way you do. It took a while to feel 'back in the game'. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony10

kerrbear7183 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Kerrbear: That OPK looks REALLY good!! Have fun bd'ing!! I hope you catch that eggy!! And yes...I did test today. BFN...just as I suspected. However, it is still kind of early. So I still have time to get that bfp. I did have some menstrual like cramps this morning at like 6. It felt like I was getting AF. But it's too soon for me to get AF. So I don't know what that was about. Usually when I get those types of cramps it means that AF is starting or has started. So we will see. Trying not to get my hopes up...but at the same time...trying not to be too down either.
> 
> Thanks! Sorry to hear about the BFN, but you're right about it being early. Feeling like AF is coming could be a good sign. When do you plan on testing again?Click to expand...

Thanks! And yes...it is still early. But I am already feeling out this month. (again) :( I was going to test again this morning...but I wasn't in the mood for another bfn. So I didn't. I might just wait until Saturday. I'll have to see what my temps look like tomorrow. Today it dropped a little. But I tested a lot earlier today than I normally do. I woke up at 3am and don't normally test till 5:30.


----------



## samii91

hi ladies hope every one is doing ok :) good luck to al those testing soon! afm i think i should be ovulation hopefully tomorrow, wont know for sure as im taking a laid bak approach this month so no temping or opks. just goin with the flow! xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony10 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Kerrbear: That OPK looks REALLY good!! Have fun bd'ing!! I hope you catch that eggy!! And yes...I did test today. BFN...just as I suspected. However, it is still kind of early. So I still have time to get that bfp. I did have some menstrual like cramps this morning at like 6. It felt like I was getting AF. But it's too soon for me to get AF. So I don't know what that was about. Usually when I get those types of cramps it means that AF is starting or has started. So we will see. Trying not to get my hopes up...but at the same time...trying not to be too down either.
> 
> Thanks! Sorry to hear about the BFN, but you're right about it being early. Feeling like AF is coming could be a good sign. When do you plan on testing again?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! And yes...it is still early. But I am already feeling out this month. (again) :( I was going to test again this morning...but I wasn't in the mood for another bfn. So I didn't. I might just wait until Saturday. I'll have to see what my temps look like tomorrow. Today it dropped a little. But I tested a lot earlier today than I normally do. I woke up at 3am and don't normally test till 5:30.Click to expand...

I know the feeling. You're never out until AF shows! Good luck and I'm keeping my FXd for you!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies! Just catching up.. been busy working all day... 

Viet - That is awesome that you O'd :) I started temping this morning, so at least I will know what my cycle is doing. I was debating at NTNP or waiting (like my dr said to) until after AF... I decided to wait till after AF. 

M/C does take the fun out of TTC, but I am so ready to try again!!! :) 

How was everyones day? Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie: Yeah, we were supposed to wait as well, but I guess we are just in the habit now of unprotected sex and TTC, so didn't even think about it. I figured we have been DTD so little, it would be a long shot we would time it right. Woops. Oh well! 

4DPO: fatigue and lots of creamy cm.


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> Hey ladies! Just catching up.. been busy working all day...
> 
> Viet - That is awesome that you O'd :) I started temping this morning, so at least I will know what my cycle is doing. I was debating at NTNP or waiting (like my dr said to) until after AF... I decided to wait till after AF.
> 
> M/C does take the fun out of TTC, but I am so ready to try again!!! :)
> 
> How was everyones day? Any big plans for the weekend?


Glad you're so positive and ready to start trying again! As far as the weekend- no plans here except relaxing at home with my hubby. :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks Kerrbear! However, I tested this morning and it was still a BFN! :( Losing hope in this cycle. Going to test again tomorrow...but if it's still negative, I am going to just wait till AF shows. She should arrive around monday.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry pink.. hopefully your BFP is looming around the corner :) 

My DH is headed to town to have some "man time" and do a Costco run, so I will have the morning/afternoon to myself. i plan on doing some vegging... I have to run to the library and clean, but otherwise I need a chill weekend. The last two days of work have drained me!


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks Kerrbear! However, I tested this morning and it was still a BFN! :( Losing hope in this cycle. Going to test again tomorrow...but if it's still negative, I am going to just wait till AF shows. She should arrive around monday.

Sorry to hear that, but there's still time. I hope your BFP comes soon! :hugs:


----------



## ashybug

Testing on Halloween :) I am 2 dpo... but I've been sick and on antibiotics so hopefully that doesn't blow our chances. This is our last cycle of trying and then we're going to ntnp..until hubby gets to the doctor in January.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just quickly catching up. 

I went for my smear/pap on Friday. The nurse noticed my cervix was inflamed and looked like it maybe had a cyst, she's advised me to go get it checked out ASAP. I have an appointment a week tues but prob gonna be on AF so will have to rearrange. When I google all I can find is cervical cancer and horrible infections that will rob me of what fertility I have left. Worried. 

I went for a new tattoo yesterday, sick of putting my life on hold for TTC it took 6 hours! I'm rather sore now.

Nurse also gave me a flu jab/vaccination so now I have a sore throat feel like I'm coming down with the flu! Awesome! 

On the TTC front not even sure what CD day I'm on. 

If anyone wants to keep track of what's happening with me click on my bnb journal link in my signature and subscribe. I could do with new stalkers. All my old ones have got pregnant and buggered off. 

Still not had SA test kit. I chased it on Friday. Nurse is going to call us Monday about it. Sigh. 

Sick of my shit luck 

Sorry for the essay just no one else to talk to. 

xxx


----------



## nic18

4magpies, fx everything is ok hun! xx


----------



## vietmamsie

4magpies - :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony10

4magpies- We are all here for you! I hope everything turns out ok at your appointment. Hopefully it's nothing serious! I know how you feel about trying to get things done by the doctors and they always seem to take their good old time! I was finally able to get them to put an order in for me to get my cd3 and cd21 bloods done and an hsg. I've been bugging them about it for months! Cycle #11 is right around the corner. :cry:


----------



## samii91

tanks could you put me down for the 4th please :) xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Magpies - I hope everything turns out okay. Cysts are not the end all .. stay off of Dr. Google.. No matter what is wrong with you, it usually all leads to something worse than it is. 

It is good you went in for your annual, so they can catch things like this and take care of them as soon as they discover it. :)


----------



## ElleT613

4magpies- sorry to hear that :/ I will have to get on and start following your blog!! :hug:

PinkPeony-- I just had my day 3 and day 21 bloods done-- I should know the result of the day 21 sometime this week.. good luck-- it's a good start to figuring things out I think..

AFM-- 4dpo here. No exciting symptoms to report back other than on Friday I felt sick to my stomach but I think it was something I ate, lol. We were at a wedding all weekend and I would look around at all the cute kids and have moments of sadness worried about how long this is going to take DH and I.... sigh. I wish I was a more patient person.

I should officially be testing Oct 29th...I'm sure I'll sneak in a few before than though!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

No idea when I'm testing yet. I'm waiting for my ovacue monitor to confirm ovulation so I'll know. Is anyone testing soon?


----------



## PinkPeony10

ElleT613 said:


> 4magpies- sorry to hear that :/ I will have to get on and start following your blog!! :hug:
> 
> PinkPeony-- I just had my day 3 and day 21 bloods done-- I should know the result of the day 21 sometime this week.. good luck-- it's a good start to figuring things out I think..
> 
> AFM-- 4dpo here. No exciting symptoms to report back other than on Friday I felt sick to my stomach but I think it was something I ate, lol. We were at a wedding all weekend and I would look around at all the cute kids and have moments of sadness worried about how long this is going to take DH and I.... sigh. I wish I was a more patient person.
> 
> I should officially be testing Oct 29th...I'm sure I'll sneak in a few before than though!!

Did you get your Cd21 test done on cd21? I usually don't ovulate till cd20 or so. So I wasn't sure when I should get that done. Do you have to do it on Cd21? I've read somewhere that you should get it done 7dpo. Is that true?


----------



## ElleT613

PinkPeony10 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> 4magpies- sorry to hear that :/ I will have to get on and start following your blog!! :hug:
> 
> PinkPeony-- I just had my day 3 and day 21 bloods done-- I should know the result of the day 21 sometime this week.. good luck-- it's a good start to figuring things out I think..
> 
> AFM-- 4dpo here. No exciting symptoms to report back other than on Friday I felt sick to my stomach but I think it was something I ate, lol. We were at a wedding all weekend and I would look around at all the cute kids and have moments of sadness worried about how long this is going to take DH and I.... sigh. I wish I was a more patient person.
> 
> I should officially be testing Oct 29th...I'm sure I'll sneak in a few before than though!!
> 
> Did you get your Cd21 test done on cd21? I usually don't ovulate till cd20 or so. So I wasn't sure when I should get that done. Do you have to do it on Cd21? I've read somewhere that you should get it done 7dpo. Is that true?Click to expand...

That is a great question! So in my case, I usually ovulate a few days later than what would be the 'model' O time. I have a 29 day cycle, and this cycle I O'd on CD 18. I had my day 21 test on CD 20. So, I will definitely bring that up to my doctor, I didn't even think of that being an issue. I'm interested to see how it comes back. My day 3 blood came back fine...


----------



## aknqtpie

So I did some calculations, and if everything goes according to plan, I should be able to test on Christmas Day.. so can you put me as testing on Dec 25? I will change it if my cycle is earlier/later.


----------



## TanksCookies

Hey guys just got in tonight. Give me til tomorrow evening to catch up! :)
I'm in limbo land for now.


----------



## aknqtpie

Update NOW! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

So I either ovulated Saturday or Sunday. My ovacue monitor says Sunday so I'll probably go with that. In that case, I will testing 11/4. If you could add me for 11/4 when you get chance that would be great! I won't tell you to update it NOW like the poster above me, lol. :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am feeling ornery..:rofl:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Haha!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all. Just wanted to check in as my Doctor called me this morning and told me my Day21 Blood test didn't come back good. Progesterone levels are considered normal if they are a 10 or higher, mine was a 4.5. UGH. So she wants me to start Clomid as she isnt' sure if I'm even ovulating every cycle or not and if I came I guess she thinks it's too late.... 

I don't know. 

The annoying part is looking at next cycle, I can't start it as I will be traveling for work the week I would be (or supposed to be ovulating) so so much for that:/

I assume with low progesterone levels even if I did conceive, it wouldn't stick--- maybe that's what happened with my mc....

Anyway- good luck to everyone!! I'll be sure to be checking in to see those BFP's!

I am feeling a little defeated today.

I know some of you are using clomid-- how has it been? Any bad side effects??


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello all
Just catching up after a few days offline - looks like a few of you are feeling a bit low at the moment so sending you all big hugs :hugs:
Keep going ladies our little beans are out there somewhere and it'll be worth it in the long run.
Aknqtpie - have been stalking your journal a bit - learning lots about Alaskan life - sport, weather, cuisine! :haha: Seriously though a BFP on Xmas day would be magical, really hope you get it
AFM AF is due at the weekend and I can feel her on her way already :-( Sigh.... onto next cycle and they look like they're 'settling' at 42 days so it'll be December testing for me too....
:hugs: to everyone and :dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

Bahaha.. glad my journal is educating!! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

ElleT: Sorry you are having a rough time, hold in there. :hugs:

Baby1wanted: I also have long cycles, they can be excruciatingly painful to wait through, but I guess that's just our lot in life. Have you tried Acupuncture to shorten them? It really work for me, got them from 60 days to a much more manageable 38. Last cycle, I Oed the earliest yet, at cd20, meaning my cycle would have actually been about 32-34 days if I hadn't gotten pregnant!

AFM: I've been SS, but I'm trying not to think about it. It's too soon after my MC to even think about being pregnant, but the hope is still there! one week until testing!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hey all. Just wanted to check in as my Doctor called me this morning and told me my Day21 Blood test didn't come back good. Progesterone levels are considered normal if they are a 10 or higher, mine was a 4.5. UGH. So she wants me to start Clomid as she isnt' sure if I'm even ovulating every cycle or not and if I came I guess she thinks it's too late....
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> The annoying part is looking at next cycle, I can't start it as I will be traveling for work the week I would be (or supposed to be ovulating) so so much for that:/
> 
> I assume with low progesterone levels even if I did conceive, it wouldn't stick--- maybe that's what happened with my mc....
> 
> Anyway- good luck to everyone!! I'll be sure to be checking in to see those BFP's!
> 
> I am feeling a little defeated today.
> 
> I know some of you are using clomid-- how has it been? Any bad side effects??

Sorry to hear about those results. I won't know for sure what my progesterone level is as the nurse at my doctor's office told me not to have it done. CD21 was Saturday and I was supposed to have it drawn then, but couldn't. I only ovulated on Sunday. Is it possible your levels were low due to later ovulation? 

I took 50mg of Clomid this cycle and I took it right before bed. I only had some headaches, slight nausea with the 2nd and 3rd doses (I think), and a general warm feeling (not really hot flashes). It wasn't too bad. What dose will you be starting?


----------



## 4magpies

Elle was your CD21 blood test done on actual CD21 or at 7DPO?

xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Elle - Maybe with Clomid your ovulation cycle will change a little bit. FX'd that you can get the timing right.


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. Just wanted to check in as my Doctor called me this morning and told me my Day21 Blood test didn't come back good. Progesterone levels are considered normal if they are a 10 or higher, mine was a 4.5. UGH. So she wants me to start Clomid as she isnt' sure if I'm even ovulating every cycle or not and if I came I guess she thinks it's too late....
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> The annoying part is looking at next cycle, I can't start it as I will be traveling for work the week I would be (or supposed to be ovulating) so so much for that:/
> 
> I assume with low progesterone levels even if I did conceive, it wouldn't stick--- maybe that's what happened with my mc....
> 
> Anyway- good luck to everyone!! I'll be sure to be checking in to see those BFP's!
> 
> I am feeling a little defeated today.
> 
> I know some of you are using clomid-- how has it been? Any bad side effects??
> 
> Sorry to hear about those results. I won't know for sure what my progesterone level is as the nurse at my doctor's office told me not to have it done. CD21 was Saturday and I was supposed to have it drawn then, but couldn't. I only ovulated on Sunday. Is it possible your levels were low due to later ovulation?
> 
> I took 50mg of Clomid this cycle and I took it right before bed. I only had some headaches, slight nausea with the 2nd and 3rd doses (I think), and a general warm feeling (not really hot flashes). It wasn't too bad. What dose will you be starting?Click to expand...

Thank you!! I'll be starting with 50mg. That is good to know about taking it in the evening, I'll have to do that as well. I'm a little nervous as I'm notorious for getting every side effect possible. lol.



4magpies said:


> Elle was your CD21 blood test done on actual CD21 or at 7DPO?
> 
> xxx

It was done on actual CD 20 bc CD 21 was a Saturday. So if my calculations are right and I actually ovulated, the test would have only been done 2 dpo-- which obviously my progesterone wouldn't be high enough. I did mention this to my doctor-- she said she still wanted me on Clomid..



aknqtpie said:


> Elle - Maybe with Clomid your ovulation cycle will change a little bit. FX'd that you can get the timing right.

I sure hope so, that would be wonderful! Thank you!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad that they did the tests... it is nice when you can figure out what is going on and how to help move everything along.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Tanks- Can you add me for testing 11/4?


----------



## aknqtpie

There are a lot of people testing on the 4th.. Exciting!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

So my doctor wants me to have the progesterone level done today (Wednesday). That will put me at 3dpo. So we'll see!


----------



## nic18

feeling out already girls.. only 7dpo.


----------



## 4magpies

I have no idea when I'll be testing. Think my AF is due over the weekend. I have an internal exam on tues so if nothing by then ill test. 

xxx


----------



## ElleT613

KerrBear-- good luck with the test!!

Nic- I am 7dpo too- I definitely feel out and probably am out considering my dr. doesn't think I ovulated. lol.

Waiting to see some BFP's on Nov 4th ladies!!!


----------



## s_love

Ladies have any of you had issues with your Prolactin levels on your Day 21 progesterone tests? Mine have been elevated 3 months in a row and I'm going for an MRI in November. Wondering if anyone experienced this as well?

Good luck and baby dust to everyone testing!


----------



## TanksCookies

Ok ladies sorry I disappeared for a while there. I've been going through a tough time lately. I'm struggling with some depression and stress. I'm still trying to gather the courage to transition from military to civilian life. Its a big change when all you know is military. I got a call yesterday from the civilian job I applied to and they want start the interview process with me so that's good news although I'm still really uneasy. I've hit a bit of a low point in my life and until I can get my life sorted out and my mental status into a better place, I think that DH and I are going to take a step back from the TTCing business. BUT I still plan to come in and update things. Sorry I've been gone for so long. I was just having a tough time. There's a better explaination in my journal.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time!! :( 

Good news that you got a call back from the civilian job!! Fx'd that you get it. Just be yourself, do some research online for interview tips. Come in with questions to ask (I always have to write them down and bring them in with me, so I don't forget). 


When one door closes, throw a chair through a window and create your own damn opening :) Keep us in the know on your job!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Tanks: :hugs: sorry you are having a tough time of it, but it sounds like there are some rays of light in there. Let us know how the interview goes! Best of luck! Change can be hard, but I'm sure it will all be fore the better in the end. After this rough patch, I'm sure things will start to look better.

Keep your chin up!


----------



## abbie23

Hi Tanks- So sorry you've been going through such a bad time, but looks as though you've reached breaking point and that means that you're going to start making changes which will lead to your being much happier. The TTC process is so frustrating, I find that it just magnifies all the other problems that life regularly throws at us. (Maybe it's something to do with the lack of control within the TTC process, which then makes us feel even more out of control in other areas of our lives.) In any case, big hug from me and things really will improve. Good luck for the job interview!


----------



## 4magpies

My OH has his SA 8th nov. we should have the results a week or so later. 

xxx


----------



## beads

Count me out. Af today :-(


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry beads. 

xxx


----------



## TanksCookies

Thanks for the support ladies. It truly means alot. I've been sitting on my couch for an hour trying to get the courage to take in my release memo.


----------



## aknqtpie

Do it... no time like the present. You will feel better if you go get it done now, rather than thinking about it all weekend.


----------



## TanksCookies

Well I took it in and my boss gave it back to me full of corrections, so I took it to my husband who is higher in the rank structure then me and he helped me tweak it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, so much for getting it off your plate today!


----------



## TanksCookies

Yeah so much for that. Well now my boss knows my intent, and after getting my husbands help, it actually is worded alot better now. So I'll turn it in on Monday again and see what comes back.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Tanks! I hope everything works out for you. :)


----------



## nic18

girls, looks like i wont be ttc anymore, OH has decided its not the right time, will still be popping in to see how you girls are getting on x


----------



## 3gg0

nic18 said:


> girls, looks like i wont be ttc anymore, OH has decided its not the right time, will still be popping in to see how you girls are getting on x

:hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: nic .. hopefully we see you back soon!


----------



## nic18

thanks girls! he came home got a shower and his work stuff and left, never spoke a word to me , he starts and 9pm and its only 5.. so i'm not texting him or anything tonight while he is at work. just going to let things lie until i can actually speak to him.


----------



## samii91

:hugs: nic. hope your back soon! x


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear that nic. Hopefully you can talk and work things out. At lesat maybe figure out why he wants to wait. Hope to see you back soon. :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh Nic. That sucks. 

AF got me today a day early. Onto cycle 8....

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

nic - So sorry, I hope you figure out whats going on.... :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry to hear that Nic :hug:

Anyone have any good symptoms in their TWW?

AF Should come tomorrow for me- oh joy. lol.

Have a nice Sunday all!


----------



## vietmamsie

Elle - I've been having some cramps off and on all day. they are very similar to the ones I had last cycle, so i'm hoping they're a good sign. testing in the morning.... eek!


----------



## Flyons

hugs nic!:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Sorry to hear that Nic :hug:
> 
> Anyone have any good symptoms in their TWW?
> 
> AF Should come tomorrow for me- oh joy. lol.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday all!

I'm not symptom spotting this cycle so I don't have much to report except for some slight lower back pain and ovary twinges on and off. The back pain is probably from 3 dogs sleeping in the bed with us and the ovary twinges are most likely due to the Clomid. So we'll see. If AF doesn't show up, I'll be testing in a week at 14dpo.


----------



## ElleT613

Vietmamsie-- FX!! Update us in the morning!!!

Kerrbear--Is this your second cycle using clomid? Good luck:)!


----------



## vietmamsie

Elle - two tests were taken, both different brands of cheap dip sticks. one was a BFN, the other had the faintest of lines, much like how they started out at 14dpo last cycle. fingers crossed, but I'm not calling a bfp until it gets darker. Temped to go to the doctor tomorrow for a blood test just to know for sure...


----------



## 4magpies

Viet how long is it since your MC? Hcg can stay in your system for upto 4 weeks. 

CD3 for me. AF is very light. Just rebooked my internal exam for the 9th nov and we get OHs test results on the 19th so we should have some sort of plan by the end of the month. Quite excited to be finally getting somewhere. 

xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all 
Sorry been MIA for a bit - life has been busy busy.
Tanks how are you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit calmer now, Fx'd it all works out for you.
Viet - sounds promising, hope it's the start of a BFP
Have only had a brief chance to catch up so :hugs: to everyone that got AF and congrats to any new BFPs!
I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh Nic not ognoring you - sent you a message on Baby Dancers thread x


----------



## samii91

good luck baby1wanted :D x


----------



## vietmamsie

AF is here and strong, she stated late last night. I think the test was faulty... excited to be getting a few FRERs for next cycle! My mom is bringing them all the way from the US just for me!

Not gutted, disappointed, but happy to move on to a new fresh cycle!

Magpies - I thought of that, but since it was 5 weeks ago and I only got to 5 weeks, so my lines were never very dark to begin with, I think it was just a very cheap and faulty test!


----------



## TanksCookies

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Sorry been MIA for a bit - life has been busy busy.
> Tanks how are you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit calmer now, Fx'd it all works out for you.
> Viet - sounds promising, hope it's the start of a BFP
> Have only had a brief chance to catch up so :hugs: to everyone that got AF and congrats to any new BFPs!
> I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!

I'm ok and I'm doing ok, getting better slowly. I'm getting to a better place now. Thanks for asking.


Ok SO my phone interview with the job that I was applying for went well this morning. I was really nervous. Although I guess it went well. So they said that I would here from them by Friday either way. Well at about 5 pm this afternoon I got a call back saying they want a face to face interview on Thursday.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay!!! Congrats Tanks! Good luck!


----------



## 3gg0

TanksCookies said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Sorry been MIA for a bit - life has been busy busy.
> Tanks how are you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit calmer now, Fx'd it all works out for you.
> Viet - sounds promising, hope it's the start of a BFP
> Have only had a brief chance to catch up so :hugs: to everyone that got AF and congrats to any new BFPs!
> I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!
> 
> I'm ok and I'm doing ok, getting better slowly. I'm getting to a better place now. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> Ok SO my phone interview with the job that I was applying for went well this morning. I was really nervous. Although I guess it went well. So they said that I would here from them by Friday either way. Well at about 5 pm this afternoon I got a call back saying they want a face to face interview on Thursday.Click to expand...

Congrats and Good Luck! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Good luck tanks! Sounds hopeful!


----------



## baby1wanted

vietmamsie said:


> AF is here and strong, she stated late last night. I think the test was faulty... excited to be getting a few FRERs for next cycle! My mom is bringing them all the way from the US just for me!
> 
> Not gutted, disappointed, but happy to move on to a new fresh cycle!
> 
> Magpies - I thought of that, but since it was 5 weeks ago and I only got to 5 weeks, so my lines were never very dark to begin with, I think it was just a very cheap and faulty test!

Ah sorry Viet :hugs:, wishing you lots of :dust: for your next cycle :flower:



TanksCookies said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Sorry been MIA for a bit - life has been busy busy.
> Tanks how are you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit calmer now, Fx'd it all works out for you.
> Viet - sounds promising, hope it's the start of a BFP
> Have only had a brief chance to catch up so :hugs: to everyone that got AF and congrats to any new BFPs!
> I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!
> 
> I'm ok and I'm doing ok, getting better slowly. I'm getting to a better place now. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> Ok SO my phone interview with the job that I was applying for went well this morning. I was really nervous. Although I guess it went well. So they said that I would here from them by Friday either way. Well at about 5 pm this afternoon I got a call back saying they want a face to face interview on Thursday.Click to expand...

Woo hoo that's great news, let us know how you get on! :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry viet. 

We have decided if we don't get NHS funding for help treatment soon we are going to do egg sharing IVF. 

xxx


----------



## s_love

Good luck Tanks!


----------



## TanksCookies

Thanks everyone! I'm really nervous about tomorrow :S


----------



## baby1wanted

Good luck Tanks! 
Well tested this morning and BFN :dohh:
CD47 now and no sign of AF.....


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck tanks. 

Baby that is so annoying and must be so frustrating for you. 

xxx


----------



## s_love

Baby- sorry about your bfn.

Tested today myself, BFN. Just waiting on AF to start so I can go get my HSG done. Doctor stopped my Clomid until after I get my MRI done... just a whole bunch of waiting.


----------



## TanksCookies

Hi Ladies
I really hate doing this especially since I'm getting to know you all and making friends here, but my husband and I have made the difficult decision to stop ttcing for now. My life is in a bit of upheaval right now and it doesn't seem like the right or smart decision to bring a child into our world right now. So I'm goin back on birth control for a year or two and we'll try again later. Right now with my job in the air and my stress level being out of this world, it just doesn't feel right. So in saying that, I'm still going to be here hanging out and updating this thread, lurkin about and stalking you lovely ladies!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear that Tanks. I'm sure it was a difficult decision for you both to make. I hope you get things sorted out soon. 

I hope all you ladies are doing good. I've been MIA for awhile because we were out of power from Monday at 4pm until yesterday at 4pm. We were out because of the hurricane. I hope to go back and read what I've missed over the weekend! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah Tanks I'm sorry to hear that - sounds like a difficult but brave decision.
Kerrbear are you ok? Hope you didn't suffer too much damage?
AF got me this morning on cd49..... onto the next cycle however long that'll be!!! See my gynae soon - going to demand clomid :haha:


----------



## samii91

well ladies af was due between fri and sunday (tomorrow) iv been testin every few days and all bfn so waiting for af to show now! xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Ah Tanks I'm sorry to hear that - sounds like a difficult but brave decision.
> Kerrbear are you ok? Hope you didn't suffer too much damage?
> AF got me this morning on cd49..... onto the next cycle however long that'll be!!! See my gynae soon - going to demand clomid :haha:


We didn't have any damage at all because we were far enough inland. I'm feeling sick because of sleeping in the cold for all that time, but otherwise we're fine.


----------



## baby1wanted

Glad to hear it kerrbear

S-love how are you doing today? Still BFNs?

Sami - any sign of AF yet?!


----------



## samii91

baby1wanted- af is due today at the latest and she is a no show!! sooo frustratin, been testing daily and still bfn :'( dont wanna get hopes up as she wil probably show in the next few days. hate limbo land! x


----------



## kerrbear7183

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted- af is due today at the latest and she is a no show!! sooo frustratin, been testing daily and still bfn :'( dont wanna get hopes up as she wil probably show in the next few days. hate limbo land! x

Good luck! Hopefully you'll just be getting a late BFP.


----------



## s_love

Still waiting on AF... doctor confirmed I didnt ovulate this month, so she said AF will be late or we will have to induce for the HSG... I dont feel any signs or symptoms, so Ill continue waiting!


----------



## baby1wanted

samii91 said:


> baby1wanted- af is due today at the latest and she is a no show!! sooo frustratin, been testing daily and still bfn :'( dont wanna get hopes up as she wil probably show in the next few days. hate limbo land! x

Eeeek good luck!!



s_love said:


> Still waiting on AF... doctor confirmed I didnt ovulate this month, so she said AF will be late or we will have to induce for the HSG... I dont feel any signs or symptoms, so Ill continue waiting!

Ah the waiting game is horrible, hope it's over soon :hugs:

Viet - am taking your advice from the other week and looking into acupuncture... turns out there's a woman in the little village I live in that is trained and specialises in fertility! Wish me luck!


----------



## samii91

kerrbear7183 said:


> samii91 said:
> 
> 
> baby1wanted- af is due today at the latest and she is a no show!! sooo frustratin, been testing daily and still bfn :'( dont wanna get hopes up as she wil probably show in the next few days. hate limbo land! x
> 
> Good luck! Hopefully you'll just be getting a late BFP.Click to expand...

im trying not to get hopes up as i think it would have shown by now, af is stil not here no signs even. think the bfn says it all! :nope:


----------



## s_love

Samii are you going to go for a blood test or anything?


----------



## samii91

wel she was only due yesterday so think its a bit early going to wait till thursday and test again if she hasnt shown. unusual for me 2 be late xx


----------



## Lallie81

Still here guys and sending you all lots of baby dust! Just NTNP this month after an ectopic so no idea where I am in my cycle!


----------



## samii91

omg ladies i think i have done it i can not believe it....




:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## TanksCookies

CONGRATULATIONS samii91!!


----------



## samii91

im literraly shaking i dont know what to do with myself. first ever bfp :happydance:


----------



## s_love

Oh Samii that is so amazing! Congrats girl!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Sami!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yay!! Congrats sami!! I'm so happy for you. :) :hugs:


----------



## samii91

i hope it gets darker and its a sticky one :happydance: its not that dark for 16dpo. so hope i just implanted late. gonna go for digi next :) thanks ladies xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Sami :happydance:


----------



## B Michaelson

Ok I'm back and trying again. Will test Nov 30.


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome back B!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Sami, great news!!! :happydance:
Hope you have a H&H 9 months :flower:

Lallie how are you feeling now? :hugs:

Welcome back BMichaelson! :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Congrats samii91!

AFM AF got me so next testing date is 5th Dec!!! X


----------



## aknqtpie

CakeCottage said:


> Congrats samii91!
> 
> AFM AF got me so next testing date is 5th Dec!!! X

You should join my December testing thread!


----------



## TanksCookies

lurk lurk lurk :)

No call back on the job yet, we'll see what happens


----------



## aknqtpie

Did you send them a thank you letter or follow up email? Always helps :)


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Sami!!! Wonderful news!
Am doing ok thanks baby1, just trying to stay positive and hoping that a sticky bean will come my way soon!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Not sure when I'll be testing yet. I'm CD7 and have 2 more doses of Clomid for this cycle yet. Hopefully I'll know soon when I'll be testing. :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Been a while since I've been on here! 
Congrats Samii!!

AFM- I plan on testing on Nov 22nd. :)


----------



## ElleT613

Just wanted to check in, I hope everyone is doing well! Congrats Sami!

.... waiting for next cycle (cycle #8) to start clomid....

Baby Dust!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony10 said:


> Been a while since I've been on here!
> Congrats Samii!!
> 
> AFM- I plan on testing on Nov 22nd. :)

Glad you're back! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Just wanted to check in, I hope everyone is doing well! Congrats Sami!
> 
> .... waiting for next cycle (cycle #8) to start clomid....
> 
> Baby Dust!!


When do you expect AF to show up?


----------



## baby1wanted

CakeCottage said:


> Congrats samii91!
> 
> AFM AF got me so next testing date is 5th Dec!!! X

Sorry AF got you :hugs: Fx'd for next month for you!
Tanks any news on the job yet? Hope you're doing ok? :flower:

AFM AF is finished so the BDing starts :blush:
I've taken soy again on cd4-8 but more than expecting another long cycle so won't be testing for a long time.
Tanks could you put me down for Dec 25th to test?

:dust: to everyone


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to check in, I hope everyone is doing well! Congrats Sami!
> 
> .... waiting for next cycle (cycle #8) to start clomid....
> 
> Baby Dust!!
> 
> 
> When do you expect AF to show up?Click to expand...

Hey Kerrbear!! AF should be showing up November 27th... so I will start clomid on CD 5 which will be December 1st. I'm feeling anxious about it!! Ready to just get things going and see if it will work...

If I actually do O this cycle it would be sometime this week and the hubster is traveling for work so I'm not even going to mess with ovulation tests, etc. By the way-- do you do ovulation tests on clomid? Also, my doctor said I should Ovulate within 5 days after taking my last dose of clomid... does that in fact happen? lol... I usually I like CD 18 so I can't imagine it happening before CD 14!!!

I hope you are doing well-- Where are you in your cycle??


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to check in, I hope everyone is doing well! Congrats Sami!
> 
> .... waiting for next cycle (cycle #8) to start clomid....
> 
> Baby Dust!!
> 
> When do you expect AF to show up?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Kerrbear!! AF should be showing up November 27th... so I will start clomid on CD 5 which will be December 1st. I'm feeling anxious about it!! Ready to just get things going and see if it will work...
> 
> If I actually do O this cycle it would be sometime this week and the hubster is traveling for work so I'm not even going to mess with ovulation tests, etc. By the way-- do you do ovulation tests on clomid? Also, my doctor said I should Ovulate within 5 days after taking my last dose of clomid... does that in fact happen? lol... I usually I like CD 18 so I can't imagine it happening before CD 14!!!
> 
> I hope you are doing well-- Where are you in your cycle??Click to expand...

I'm doing okay. :)

I'm CD11. I took Clomid on CD4-8 this cycle because my pharmacy had a delay in filling the prescription. My doctor tells me to start using OPKs twice a day- once with FMU, then the second later in the evening. I decided not to use them this cycle until CD12 or so if I use them at all. My doctor has told me I could expect to ovulate from 5-10 days after the last pill, but that it could be longer. I ovulated on CD19 last cycle. 

I'm back to temping this cycle and using my Ovacue so I might skip OPKs all together. They kinda stress me out a little, lol. We haven't been able to BD much so far so hopefully we can get going there, too. :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Ok ladies so a bit of an odd thing has happened...
I am cd11, last cycle was 49 days so I wasn't expecting anything to happen for a while.....
I did take soy on cd4-8 to see if it'll help shorten things.

Then this eve (sorry if TMI) when I wiped after a wee there was a big load of pink/slightly orange CM on the paper - and it was like stringy EWCM - a bit thicker than the normal EWCM I get but definitely very stretchy.
I've also had a day of left sided pain....
Now I do have endo and quite often get pain BUT it tends to be in the run-up to / during AF and I've NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before.
What do you all think?

Probably nothing but you know what it's like when you're TTC - you read something into everything!!

PS - am posting this on a few threads so sorry if you see this more than once :blush: :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

That sounds like my CM.. but mine is coming off a m/c.. but when I get a discharge that is what it looks like. Not sure what it means, but I would keep an eye on it, and if it keeps up call your Dr.


----------



## vietmamsie

What a cycle I have going on over here! My temps are all over the place (I think due to travel/our ac back at home having some problems, one day I wake up freezing, the next day sweating). I have no idea if I've Oed. I know it's just about that time of my cycle. Tempted to run out and buy a few OKP to get through the next few days, but at the same time, those tend to get me even more frustrated. I'm so sick of irregular cycles!


----------



## TanksCookies

Hey guys! So sorry I've been gone. Stupid military sent me out last minute on an exercise. I'll catch up and update everything tomorrow. For right now.... my pillow calls and its power over me is strong.


----------



## baby1wanted

How's everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Impatient today.. reading forums about how long it takes for HCG to drop to zero. How are you?


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek not good are you having your levels monitored? Are you still bleeding?
Didn't realise the whole horrible process took so long, must be really annoying :hugs:
I'm ok, having lots of pain this week which either means I'm ovulating early (which would be great as it would mean my cycle would be a half decent length :happydance:) or it's that my endo is getting worse again (which would mean that I'm probably heading for more surgery to clear me out again :cry:)
See the gynaecologist on 6th Dec so guess I'll find out then!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully you are ovulting and it is not your endo acting back up. 

I don't think it always takes this long, it just is for me. I am still spotting, but when I went in two weeks ago my HCG was down to 78. I go in tomorrow for another test... praying for a 0


----------



## baby1wanted

Keeping Fx'd for a big fat zero! :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

Just thought I'd check in and see how all you lovely ladies are doing?
CD 13 in the cakey household and I'm holding my OH to BDing ransom!! X


----------



## aknqtpie

Take advantage of him!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie: I had no idea it took so long for your levels to drop. I never had any of those tests done. do you not O until the levels are back to 0 or is it just unsafe to ttc?

I'm pretty sure I finally Oed, earlier than normal which is a nice change for once! FF keeps going back and forth on the date, so I'm either 4 or 5dpo. I don't really have any signs, some sore bbs for the past few days, but that seems to already be going away. Who knows. Tested this morning for the hell of it, BFN as expected!


----------



## B Michaelson

vietmamsie said:


> aknqtpie: I had no idea it took so long for your levels to drop. I never had any of those tests done. do you not O until the levels are back to 0 or is it just unsafe to ttc?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I finally Oed, earlier than normal which is a nice change for once! FF keeps going back and forth on the date, so I'm either 4 or 5dpo. I don't really have any signs, some sore bbs for the past few days, but that seems to already be going away. Who knows. Tested this morning for the hell of it, BFN as expected!

FF is changing mine too. Your chart looks similar to mine so I overlaid for fun. It's very close but of course I can't post a pic because I'm on DH's iPad and he hasn't done a software update since he got it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Viet - I think so?? I don't know.. I am waiting for it to get to 0.. or very close to it, because I want to make sure they are two separate pregnancies. Still spotting though too.


----------



## vietmamsie

B Michaelson said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> aknqtpie: I had no idea it took so long for your levels to drop. I never had any of those tests done. do you not O until the levels are back to 0 or is it just unsafe to ttc?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I finally Oed, earlier than normal which is a nice change for once! FF keeps going back and forth on the date, so I'm either 4 or 5dpo. I don't really have any signs, some sore bbs for the past few days, but that seems to already be going away. Who knows. Tested this morning for the hell of it, BFN as expected!
> 
> FF is changing mine too. Your chart looks similar to mine so I overlaid for fun. It's very close but of course I can't post a pic because I'm on DH's iPad and he hasn't done a software update since he got it.Click to expand...

Crazy similar! That's pretty neat!


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie said:


> Viet - I think so?? I don't know.. I am waiting for it to get to 0.. or very close to it, because I want to make sure they are two separate pregnancies. Still spotting though too.

did a little more research myself, understand it better now. Sorry you are having to still go through all this. I feel so lucky that mine was relativity quick and easy... only bled for 7 days and went back to feeling normal within a few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Ya, this has taken forever!


----------



## kerrbear7183

How's everyone doing? I'm CD19 today and I think I ovulated yesterday or the day before. My ovacue indicates ovulation yesterday, but my temps aren't conclusive yet. Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone,

Have still been following you all, sending loads of :dust: your way!

I think I O'd on Nov 14th or 15th and though technically NTNP this month I was away before and after those 2 days so got some BD in right on time it seems!

Am going to try to hold out til Nov 30th to test so I am technically late...

L
x


----------



## B Michaelson

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have still been following you all, sending loads of :dust: your way!
> 
> I think I O'd on Nov 14th or 15th and though technically NTNP this month I was away before and after those 2 days so got some BD in right on time it seems!
> 
> Am going to try to hold out til Nov 30th to test so I am technically late...
> 
> L
> x

:dust:

Right back at you Lallie! GL!


----------



## TanksCookies

LADIES! I AM SO SORRY!!! I got sent out again. but I'm back for sure now until after christmas. I am so so sorry that I haven't been here. I will catch everything up tonight.


UPDATED! Again I'm so sorry


----------



## aknqtpie

You are forgiven :) 

HCG is at 24, but passed more stuff today. Hoping it is now done. I will do a preg test later this weekend.. hoping for BFN


----------



## ElleT613

Hi All!!

I hope everyone had a very Happy Thanksgiving!! Well this past cycle (#7) we were NTNP this cycle as I am supposed to be starting clomid this upcoming cycle #8. AF was due yesterday and she is still a no show, with no symptoms. By now I should at least have some light cramps!?! I took a FRER last night when I got home thinking there was some miracle I maybe ovulated this cycle but it was definitely BFN. Now I'm just annoyed I don't have AF because it's just delaying when I can finally start the clomid. Ahhh!! Why are our bodies so frustrating?! lol.

What's new with all of you?? Kerrbear are you in the TWW now?!?


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, that sucks Elle... hopefully it starts soon.


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a very Happy Thanksgiving!! Well this past cycle (#7) we were NTNP this cycle as I am supposed to be starting clomid this upcoming cycle #8. AF was due yesterday and she is still a no show, with no symptoms. By now I should at least have some light cramps!?! I took a FRER last night when I got home thinking there was some miracle I maybe ovulated this cycle but it was definitely BFN. Now I'm just annoyed I don't have AF because it's just delaying when I can finally start the clomid. Ahhh!! Why are our bodies so frustrating?! lol.
> 
> What's new with all of you?? Kerrbear are you in the TWW now?!?

Sorry that your body is so confusing. I hope AF shows up so you can start Clomid or that you get your BFP (that would be better of course).

AFM- I am in my TWW now! I'm 9dpo and while my chart is looking promising, I'm not getting my hopes up until AF is at least a day late. We also didn't get to BD much this cycle because I've been sick on and off for 2-3 weeks. I think we BD'd at good times though. So we'll see. I'm planning to test 12/4 if AF hasn't shown up by then.


----------



## B Michaelson

<-- Waiting for AF. Hurry up AF, I know you are coming.


----------



## aknqtpie

HCG is at 9!!! Bleeding stopped yesterday.. I am ready to GET IT ON!


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a very Happy Thanksgiving!! Well this past cycle (#7) we were NTNP this cycle as I am supposed to be starting clomid this upcoming cycle #8. AF was due yesterday and she is still a no show, with no symptoms. By now I should at least have some light cramps!?! I took a FRER last night when I got home thinking there was some miracle I maybe ovulated this cycle but it was definitely BFN. Now I'm just annoyed I don't have AF because it's just delaying when I can finally start the clomid. Ahhh!! Why are our bodies so frustrating?! lol.
> 
> What's new with all of you?? Kerrbear are you in the TWW now?!?
> 
> Sorry that your body is so confusing. I hope AF shows up so you can start Clomid or that you get your BFP (that would be better of course).
> 
> AFM- I am in my TWW now! I'm 9dpo and while my chart is looking promising, I'm not getting my hopes up until AF is at least a day late. We also didn't get to BD much this cycle because I've been sick on and off for 2-3 weeks. I think we BD'd at good times though. So we'll see. I'm planning to test 12/4 if AF hasn't shown up by then.Click to expand...

FX for you girly!!!!


----------



## ElleT613

aknqtpie said:


> HCG is at 9!!! Bleeding stopped yesterday.. I am ready to GET IT ON!

That is awesome-- good for you! Poor thing though, that seemed to have taken forever!! :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleT613 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a very Happy Thanksgiving!! Well this past cycle (#7) we were NTNP this cycle as I am supposed to be starting clomid this upcoming cycle #8. AF was due yesterday and she is still a no show, with no symptoms. By now I should at least have some light cramps!?! I took a FRER last night when I got home thinking there was some miracle I maybe ovulated this cycle but it was definitely BFN. Now I'm just annoyed I don't have AF because it's just delaying when I can finally start the clomid. Ahhh!! Why are our bodies so frustrating?! lol.
> 
> What's new with all of you?? Kerrbear are you in the TWW now?!?
> 
> Sorry that your body is so confusing. I hope AF shows up so you can start Clomid or that you get your BFP (that would be better of course).
> 
> AFM- I am in my TWW now! I'm 9dpo and while my chart is looking promising, I'm not getting my hopes up until AF is at least a day late. We also didn't get to BD much this cycle because I've been sick on and off for 2-3 weeks. I think we BD'd at good times though. So we'll see. I'm planning to test 12/4 if AF hasn't shown up by then.Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you girly!!!!Click to expand...


Thanks! I hope this is the cycle.


----------



## kerrbear7183

aknqtpie said:


> HCG is at 9!!! Bleeding stopped yesterday.. I am ready to GET IT ON!


Yay!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hello ladies! I wanted to share with you that I got my BFP this morning! I'm so excited and scared at the same time. :)


----------



## Starsheep

Woohoo! Congratulations Kerrbear! :happydance: So pleased for you.

(Just stalking this thread but had to say something! lol)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Kerr!!! I am super excited!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Kerrbear :happydance:


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations kerrbear!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks ladies. I barely slept I'm so excited!


----------



## ElleT613

kerrbear7183 said:


> Hello ladies! I wanted to share with you that I got my BFP this morning! I'm so excited and scared at the same time. :)

Kerrbear!! Oh my gosh I am so so happy for you! You are giving me hope with the clomid- I took my first pill last night.

Please keep us all posted on your progress!!! YAY!:happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks, Elle! I called the doctor's office yesterday and will have lab work done today or tomorrow.


----------



## ashybug

Testing this Saturday (the 8th) if no AF before then. I don't have ANY symptoms this month at all. I'm not even sure if I ovulated... so we'll see :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck when you test. It doesn't look like you were temping this cycle. Were you taking a more relaxed approach?


----------



## CakeCottage

AF got me yesterday, I'm hoping for a New Years BFP now! X


----------



## vietmamsie

kerrbear: Sorry I'm a little late on this... WOOT WOOT! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

AFM: Taking it easy this cycle. TTC is really tarting to take it's toll on me. My cycles look like they might finally be evening out, last one was 31 days! This time last year they were 60+ days so it's a pretty big improvement. So hopefully it will happen for us soon, at least we should have more chances in 2013 than we did in 2012.


----------



## ashybug

kerrbear7183 said:


> Good luck when you test. It doesn't look like you were temping this cycle. Were you taking a more relaxed approach?

Yeah, no temping this cycle. It was starting to get too stressful and we got a BFN with clomid last cycle.

We're going to try a relaxed approach until next August when we buy our own home. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

ashybug said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck when you test. It doesn't look like you were temping this cycle. Were you taking a more relaxed approach?
> 
> Yeah, no temping this cycle. It was starting to get too stressful and we got a BFN with clomid last cycle.
> 
> We're going to try a relaxed approach until next August when we buy our own home. :)Click to expand...


Sounds like a good plan! Temping can be stressful. I found OPKs to be the most stressful.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all! :wave:
Catching up after a little while away from B&B

First of all MAHOOSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to kerrbear - shed a little tear of joy for you, am so happy and wishing you a H&H 9 months :dance: 

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs: to those of you who have seen AF arrive again and extra :hugs: for those finding their TTC journey hard work at present

AFM I saw the gynae-oncologist yesterday.... good news is there was no tumour return on my MRI, yay! He thinks the endo has come back but is keen to progress down the getting me knocked up route rather than concentrate on that! So being referred to the fertility clinic (which happens to be run by my old consultant who I was under for the endo before the cancer cells became an issue) to start the basic testing for me and DH - from my cycles he doesn't think I'm ovulating which I agree with really. He says as part of the fertility testing I'm likely to have another lap (he says with known endo they rather do a lap&dye than an HSG) so when they do the lap he would like to be present also so that one of them can check for fertility type issues and he can double check that I'm tumour clear and will get rid of any endo at the same time.

So we're on our way to getting this thing sorted hopefully! In the meantime I'm going to try and switch off a little and just enjoy myself - I have a great xmas with lots of :wine: coming up followed by a week's skiing in France so going to try and forget TTC and concentrate on other things.... if I can!! My ticker's coming off as I'm going to ignore my stupid cycles and though I'll check in on you all and update every so often, am going to try and not update unless I have some definite news... 

Thought I'd find it really depressing to get the confirmation that we need help conceiving and we're not going to manage this on our own but actually I'm managing to take it quite positively that help is on its way! Wish me luck ladies :flower:


----------



## ElleT613

Good to hear baby1!! Sounds like you will have an awesome time relaxing and skiing in France! 

How is everyone? I am sooo glad it is Friday! 

Tonight I'll take my 5th clomid pill. I have no idea when/if I'll ovulate. I'm kind of anxious about that but I guess I just have to wait and see how it all plays out, right?

I hope everyone enjoys their weekends and gets some rest!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Elle - me too on the Friday thing! it's 9:20 in the eve her and we're already tucked up in bed with tv on (DH is asleep already!)
FX'd the clomid works for you! Do you monitor your ovulation? Exciting! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Baby1 - Glad you were able to get into the doctor, and that you are handling the news positively. It is nice to finally get good news that will help you get moving in the right direction. Have fun in France! I am so jealous! 

AFM - I finally went back to the doctors, and since my HCG is below 5 .. and I am still bleeding.. they are putting me on progesterone to jump start my cycle. I will be offiically trying again either later this month or january.


----------



## kerrbear7183

vietmamsie said:


> kerrbear: Sorry I'm a little late on this... WOOT WOOT! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> AFM: Taking it easy this cycle. TTC is really tarting to take it's toll on me. My cycles look like they might finally be evening out, last one was 31 days! This time last year they were 60+ days so it's a pretty big improvement. So hopefully it will happen for us soon, at least we should have more chances in 2013 than we did in 2012.

Thank you!! :)


Glad your cycles are more regular and shorter. Clomid dramactically shortened my cycles. This cycle I ovulated on CD17 which is really good for me. Are you trying anything different?


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all! :wave:
> Catching up after a little while away from B&B
> 
> First of all MAHOOSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to kerrbear - shed a little tear of joy for you, am so happy and wishing you a H&H 9 months :dance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs: to those of you who have seen AF arrive again and extra :hugs: for those finding their TTC journey hard work at present
> 
> AFM I saw the gynae-oncologist yesterday.... good news is there was no tumour return on my MRI, yay! He thinks the endo has come back but is keen to progress down the getting me knocked up route rather than concentrate on that! So being referred to the fertility clinic (which happens to be run by my old consultant who I was under for the endo before the cancer cells became an issue) to start the basic testing for me and DH - from my cycles he doesn't think I'm ovulating which I agree with really. He says as part of the fertility testing I'm likely to have another lap (he says with known endo they rather do a lap&dye than an HSG) so when they do the lap he would like to be present also so that one of them can check for fertility type issues and he can double check that I'm tumour clear and will get rid of any endo at the same time.
> 
> So we're on our way to getting this thing sorted hopefully! In the meantime I'm going to try and switch off a little and just enjoy myself - I have a great xmas with lots of :wine: coming up followed by a week's skiing in France so going to try and forget TTC and concentrate on other things.... if I can!! My ticker's coming off as I'm going to ignore my stupid cycles and though I'll check in on you all and update every so often, am going to try and not update unless I have some definite news...
> 
> Thought I'd find it really depressing to get the confirmation that we need help conceiving and we're not going to manage this on our own but actually I'm managing to take it quite positively that help is on its way! Wish me luck ladies :flower:


Thank you so much! :)

I'm glad to hear there was no tumor on the MRI. I hope everything goes well with the lap. Enjoy your holidays and your ski trip!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Good to hear baby1!! Sounds like you will have an awesome time relaxing and skiing in France!
> 
> How is everyone? I am sooo glad it is Friday!
> 
> Tonight I'll take my 5th clomid pill. I have no idea when/if I'll ovulate. I'm kind of anxious about that but I guess I just have to wait and see how it all plays out, right?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their weekends and gets some rest!


What CD are you taking it? My first cycle I took it CD3-7 and ovulated on CD20. This cycle I took it CD4-8 (because CVS didn't have it ready for 3-7) and I ovulated on CD17. My doctor had told me to expect ovulation between 5-10 days after taking my last pill for the cycle.


----------



## samii91

big congratulations kerrbear!!! :) xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Samii - How are you and baby doing? Have you had your u/s yet?


----------



## kerrbear7183

samii91 said:


> big congratulations kerrbear!!! :) xx


Thanks! How's everything going with you and baby?


----------



## ashybug

kerrbear7183 said:


> ashybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck when you test. It doesn't look like you were temping this cycle. Were you taking a more relaxed approach?
> 
> Yeah, no temping this cycle. It was starting to get too stressful and we got a BFN with clomid last cycle.
> 
> We're going to try a relaxed approach until next August when we buy our own home. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! Temping can be stressful. I found OPKs to be the most stressful.Click to expand...

I haven't tried OPK's yet and I don't think I will. Like you said, I can imagine them being very stressful. 

Still no AF though! I have lots of "different" symptoms, like my boobs are really achey, I'm exhausted all the time, and I'm so hungry and nauseated..I have to eat every 3 hours at least! I'm actually going to test on Wednesday instead...it's finals week! Ahh!


----------



## kerrbear7183

ashybug said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck when you test. It doesn't look like you were temping this cycle. Were you taking a more relaxed approach?
> 
> Yeah, no temping this cycle. It was starting to get too stressful and we got a BFN with clomid last cycle.
> 
> We're going to try a relaxed approach until next August when we buy our own home. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! Temping can be stressful. I found OPKs to be the most stressful.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried OPK's yet and I don't think I will. Like you said, I can imagine them being very stressful.
> 
> Still no AF though! I have lots of "different" symptoms, like my boobs are really achey, I'm exhausted all the time, and I'm so hungry and nauseated..I have to eat every 3 hours at least! I'm actually going to test on Wednesday instead...it's finals week! Ahh!Click to expand...

Good luck! Those are the kind of symptoms I'm having now


----------



## Jary

Just popping in to say hello again! Congrats kerrbear!! H&H 9 months :)

Lots of baby dust to all the ladies would be lovely if you all got a nice BFP for Xmas!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey Everyone! Stopping in to say hi! I just finished my first round of Clomid on Friday-- Kerrbear is giving me hope that it will work for us these next few cycles :)

Ashybug - how many cycles have you used clomid thus far?

Will be testing Dec 28th if AF stays away. Waiting for a positive OPK for now!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Jary!!!! How is baby doing?? When do you find out if you are having a boy or girl (or are you team yellow?)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jary said:


> Just popping in to say hello again! Congrats kerrbear!! H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all the ladies would be lovely if you all got a nice BFP for Xmas!

Thank you! How are things with you and baby?


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Everyone! Stopping in to say hi! I just finished my first round of Clomid on Friday-- Kerrbear is giving me hope that it will work for us these next few cycles :)
> 
> Ashybug - how many cycles have you used clomid thus far?
> 
> Will be testing Dec 28th if AF stays away. Waiting for a positive OPK for now!!!


Awww! I'm glad my success is giving hope! I am so happy it worked for me so fast. I hope it works for you quickly, too!


----------



## ashybug

ElleT613 said:


> Hey Everyone! Stopping in to say hi! I just finished my first round of Clomid on Friday-- Kerrbear is giving me hope that it will work for us these next few cycles :)
> 
> Ashybug - how many cycles have you used clomid thus far?
> 
> Will be testing Dec 28th if AF stays away. Waiting for a positive OPK for now!!!

Last cycle was my first round of clomid. It wasn't too bad :) I didn't notice any changes besides headaches and a little cramping. But obviously it didn't work. I'm not trying it again until we figure out my husband's problems or we see a fertility specialist.


----------



## ashybug

Ugh not so great news. Yesterday my symptoms all went away. No nausea or anything..and late last night I started cramping. Today I have a little bit of brown discharge. I think I may have had another chemical :( Sheesh I don't know what I'm doing wrong...

But yeah, I'd say I'm out this cycle!


----------



## Jary

Hi ladies! We are staying team yellow but i have a feeling its going to be hard not to want to find out lol. Baby is doing well....likes to play hide and seek when i use my doppler so getting to listen to the HB is like trying to catch a slippery fish xD

keeping my FX'D for all you ladies :)


----------



## ashybug

Okay, just kidding. Still no AF haha oh boy... I'm testing again tomorrow :)
I had a little bit of brown spotting once Tuesday and a tiny bit Wednesday. Definitely not all day. Like 1 minute..

I'll let you all know how the testing goes tomorrow :) It was very faint on Wednesday (and maybe I just have line eye!).


----------



## kerrbear7183

ashybug said:


> Okay, just kidding. Still no AF haha oh boy... I'm testing again tomorrow :)
> I had a little bit of brown spotting once Tuesday and a tiny bit Wednesday. Definitely not all day. Like 1 minute..
> 
> I'll let you all know how the testing goes tomorrow :) It was very faint on Wednesday (and maybe I just have line eye!).


Good luck! Post a pic of your test! :dust:


----------



## ElleT613

Sounds like everything is going great for you Jary!!! LEt us know if you end up finding out the gender :)

Ashybug- FX for you!!! This is my first round of clomid. It hasn't been too bad, just hoping it makes me ovulate.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ashybug

Sorry I forgot about this, but AF showed up late on the 13th, lasted about 5 days, and started again today...so I'm obviously out and I obviously need to get my hormones checked. :/ Boo


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear that. Will you be able to have blood work done or anything?


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hello, how is everyone today?
Sorry, I haven't been on this site for a while now, I hadn't have a visit from :witch: since early Sept but she has finally arrived!
Now I'm excited to start over with a fresh cycle :)
Hopefully 2013 is our year ladies!!
xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

mrs_kboy said:


> Hello, how is everyone today?
> Sorry, I haven't been on this site for a while now, I hadn't have a visit from :witch: since early Sept but she has finally arrived!
> Now I'm excited to start over with a fresh cycle :)
> Hopefully 2013 is our year ladies!!
> xx

Good luck with your new cycle. Do you have any idea why your last cycle was so long?


----------



## mrs_kboy

I was told years ago I may have pcos :( I was about 18 and was just starting the pill so i'v not been tested but have lots of symptoms. Gonna see how this cycle goes, if its another long one ill go back to the doctors!
xx


----------



## ashybug

Well I saw my obgyn today, it turns out I had an early miscarriage at 6 weeks :(
I have an ultrasound appointment for around CD 5-8 to make sure everything is clear and that I don't have fibroids or anything like that. If that's clear, I'm getting one of those dye tests done to see if my tubes are clear (what are those called???). I also need to take a HPT every 5 days starting around CD 30 and go in for blood work if it looks remotely positive.

Also she told me to start the "fertility diet", keep taking prenatals, take probiotics, and eat a yogurt every day. Sooo we'll see how this goes. I'm kind of devastated :/ 

Sooo I won't be keeping up with this stuff anymore as obviously I have a lot on my plate...


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sorry Ashy :( from my experience on my miscarriage, if things to get back to normal within a month.. stay on top of your doctor to do another ultrasound or have a d&c done if necessary. I let my stuff go on far too long, and just had my D&C on monday... three months after everything had started. I kick myself for not bothering my doctors to do more.


----------



## ashybug

aknqtpie said:


> I am sorry Ashy :( from my experience on my miscarriage, if things to get back to normal within a month.. stay on top of your doctor to do another ultrasound or have a d&c done if necessary. I let my stuff go on far too long, and just had my D&C on monday... three months after everything had started. I kick myself for not bothering my doctors to do more.

Thanks :) It will be okay. I just need to take care of myself. It's hard when I look very thin but obviously have very sick insides. It's little motivation to eat healthy when I look in the mirror and see a visibly healthy person.

I'm hoping I won't need a D&C. I did have a very heavy bleed for over 2 weeks with a lot of clotting. I do think I have fibroids, that would explain the really hard cramping and spotting that I get.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope you don't either... I just don't want to see anyone go through 3 months of what I put up with. Glad your doctor is going to do an ultra sound.


----------



## ashybug

aknqtpie said:


> I hope you don't either... I just don't want to see anyone go through 3 months of what I put up with. Glad your doctor is going to do an ultra sound.

I'm glad too. I was hoping she'd be more proactive than she was my last few appointments. I was about to cancel my appointment and schedule with someone else, but i'm glad I didn't.

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - how is everyone on here doing? Hope you all had a lovely holiday time. DH and I took time off TTC in Dec as we had been told that I wasn't ovulating and we had been referred to the fertility clinic. So I stopped all the vitamins, ate loads, dranks loads, went skiing and then got a very surprising and first ever :bfp:! Got the inital appointment with the FS through on Tues last week but by that point I'd had a bit of weird bleeding, my bbs were huge and I was dizzy - tested with afternoon urine when I got home from work the next day and a big dark second line appeared immediately. DH didn't believe me and made me do 4 more tests before he accepted it was true! Early days but praying this little bean sticks.
Hope you're all well. Aknqtpie - how are things going since your D&C?
:flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay for BFP!!!!

I was doing good..lol. I stopped bleeding after three days.. then Sunday night, after BD with DH... I started spotting, and yesterday it turned into full blown bleeding.. Ugh, so 2 weeks after my D&C, AF (or AF like bleeding) shows up. So annoying. DH and I had BD'd before that too, with no spotting.. so not sure what is going on. Heavy-ish today too.. it was heavy and light. Talked to the nurse at my drs office.. and they said it is normal. 

Just feeling tired and fatigued today. Hoping something else isn't wrong.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## ElleT613

Congrats baby1 that is such great news;)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks everyone!



aknqtpie said:


> Yay for BFP!!!!
> 
> I was doing good..lol. I stopped bleeding after three days.. then Sunday night, after BD with DH... I started spotting, and yesterday it turned into full blown bleeding.. Ugh, so 2 weeks after my D&C, AF (or AF like bleeding) shows up. So annoying. DH and I had BD'd before that too, with no spotting.. so not sure what is going on. Heavy-ish today too.. it was heavy and light. Talked to the nurse at my drs office.. and they said it is normal.
> 
> Just feeling tired and fatigued today. Hoping something else isn't wrong.

This is just rubbish, I'm so sorry you're still going through all this. Really really hoping this is just AF for you. If it is just think - this could be day 1 of your rainbow pregnancy! Hear you're often super fertile after a m/c so FXd for you! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope so! Bleeding was heavy for two days, and today it got MUCH lighter.. so I am glad. I still don't trust my body to stop bleeding though, after everything that I went through. But oh well. I just want to try!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Starting to supspect that I may be out this month... Getting terrible AF-like pains grr x


----------



## kerrbear7183

Elle- How are you doing? I'm anxiously waiting to hear you got your BFP!


----------



## Jary

Hello ladies! Just been having a look through old posts from this thread...I miss you guys! Fantastic news on the BFPs :) hope we see a lot more in 2013!


Baby dust to all! xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! It's been a long time since I posted on this thread, but i guess I should update everyone... I got my BFP just after Christmas! Hoping this is it, we've made it to 7 weeks and 5 days.... so things are looking good so far! 

I have my next ultrasound on the 31st, we'll see the heartbeat then and get the official dating done then (I've been measuring few days behind so far, but my doctor said they can't really date it until they can see the fetus). We're really excited and staying positive!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yay! Congrats! I'm so glad you got your BFP. I'll definitely be praying that everything goes well. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jary said:


> Hello ladies! Just been having a look through old posts from this thread...I miss you guys! Fantastic news on the BFPs :) hope we see a lot more in 2013!
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all! xx

I can't believe you're 24 weeks already! How's everything going?


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - hope you're all ok. 
I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage. 
I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm. 
:-(


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> :-(


:hugs: I am so sorry. :( If there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh baby1, I'm so sorry :-( xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Baby1 - :hugs: I'm so sorry...


----------



## Jary

So sorry baby1 :hugs: 

Things are going well kerrbear. Baby is wriggling about (kicks are reaching my ribs now so will not be long before they start hurting I'm sure lol) how's your pregnancy going??


Vietmamsie big congrats on your BFP! FX'd for you that this is a sticky bean! :)


----------



## ElleT613

Sorry Baby1 :( :hugs:

Congrats Vietmamsie--- FX for a H&H 9months

AFM. Just got back from my first appointment with our RE. I am getting a saline ultrasound done tomorrow and if everything looks clear he will do a trigger shot with an IUI this cycle. Wow. Crazy. Certainly never how I envisioned getting pregnant but whatever works, right?! Please keep your FX for me that my u/s is clear tomorrow and tubes are open! Thanks ladies.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd for you Elle!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jary said:


> So sorry baby1 :hugs:
> 
> Things are going well kerrbear. Baby is wriggling about (kicks are reaching my ribs now so will not be long before they start hurting I'm sure lol) how's your pregnancy going??
> 
> 
> Vietmamsie big congrats on your BFP! FX'd for you that this is a sticky bean! :)

Glad everything's good! I can't wait to feel movements. Things are going good so far. My breasts aren't quite as tender as before, but I still have the daily nausea and heartburn. Hoping that will get better soon. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

ElleT613 said:


> Sorry Baby1 :( :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Vietmamsie--- FX for a H&H 9months
> 
> AFM. Just got back from my first appointment with our RE. I am getting a saline ultrasound done tomorrow and if everything looks clear he will do a trigger shot with an IUI this cycle. Wow. Crazy. Certainly never how I envisioned getting pregnant but whatever works, right?! Please keep your FX for me that my u/s is clear tomorrow and tubes are open! Thanks ladies.


Good luck! I'm keeping my FXd and will be checking back for your update. :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies
Thanks for all your thoughts, the mc was confirmed yesterday when I got repeat HCG - they're dropping rapidly and already down to 58 which I'm grateful for. 
DH and I are devastated but we're getting a huge amount of support from friends and family and we're ready to start TTC again as soon as my bleeding settles down
Hope everyone else is doing ok?
:flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days.... baby was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days, no heart beat. looks like the fetus never developed properly. Having it removed on Saturday. They said we can ttc again in three months. I think we'll start trying once I get my first period after this whole ordeal. this is my third loss since we started ttc. And it's my birthday.


----------



## kerrbear7183

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies
> Thanks for all your thoughts, the mc was confirmed yesterday when I got repeat HCG - they're dropping rapidly and already down to 58 which I'm grateful for.
> DH and I are devastated but we're getting a huge amount of support from friends and family and we're ready to start TTC again as soon as my bleeding settles down
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> :flower:


I'm glad things are going quickly. My MC went very fast which made it easier to get over and move on. We weren't TTC at the time though. I'm glad to hear you and your DH have a lot of support. You know we're always here for you, too! :hugs:




vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days.... baby was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days, no heart beat. looks like the fetus never developed properly. Having it removed on Saturday. They said we can ttc again in three months. I think we'll start trying once I get my first period after this whole ordeal. this is my third loss since we started ttc. And it's my birthday.


I'm so sorry! :hugs: That's pretty much what happened with my miscarriage a few years ago. Even though it may not help, I'll still wish you a happy birthday.


----------



## baby1wanted

So sorry Vietmamsie :hugs:


----------



## Jary

So sorry Vietmamsie!!!! Really thought this would be it for you. Will keep positive thoughts that the next BFP is the one that results in a beautiful baby.

Kerrbear I'm not missing the nausea! Mine stopped completely at about 16 weeks. Now I get heartburn and OMG the pain in my hips has been horrendous! Its settled but still very uncomfortable and struggling to sleep. 
Baby gave us a scare as hb dropped when I was listening to my Doppler but seen mw and all is well.


----------



## ashybug

I am testing tomorrow with a frer :) I wasn't going to come back to this as I was pretty devastated after my MC. BUT! I'm on CD 51 and I am fairly confident that I may be pregnant again. I am going to go in for blood work on Monday :) Hopefully it's that and the weird full feeling in my uterine area (sorry tmi!) isn't something to do with the MC...we'll see! How long are cycles normally following a MC?


----------



## aknqtpie

Oh Viet.. I am so sorry :( My heart hurts for you. I don't blame you for only waiting one cycle. Happy Birthday though, and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!

Baby1 - I am glad your HCG levels are dropping so rapidly, that is good. 

Jary - I can't believe you are at 25 weeks already!!!! So close!!! :) 

Ashy - I don't know the answer about how long a cycle is after a m/c... but my experience hasn't been normal. This is my first cycle after my D&C, and I actually had an AF 2 weeks after D&C.. so now I am on CD12. and thinking I will O this weekend.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jary said:


> So sorry Vietmamsie!!!! Really thought this would be it for you. Will keep positive thoughts that the next BFP is the one that results in a beautiful baby.
> 
> Kerrbear I'm not missing the nausea! Mine stopped completely at about 16 weeks. Now I get heartburn and OMG the pain in my hips has been horrendous! Its settled but still very uncomfortable and struggling to sleep.
> Baby gave us a scare as hb dropped when I was listening to my Doppler but seen mw and all is well.

Yesterday (Friday) the nausea was so bad. It's 2:20am here and it's still horrible. I haven't vomited, but I've felt like I've had to all day long. I really hope it eases up soon. My doctor gave me some suggestions to try to ease it a little bit.


----------



## kerrbear7183

ashybug said:


> I am testing tomorrow with a frer :) I wasn't going to come back to this as I was pretty devastated after my MC. BUT! I'm on CD 51 and I am fairly confident that I may be pregnant again. I am going to go in for blood work on Monday :) Hopefully it's that and the weird full feeling in my uterine area (sorry tmi!) isn't something to do with the MC...we'll see! How long are cycles normally following a MC?


Good luck! FXd for a BFP! :)


----------



## Jary

kerrbear7183 said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Vietmamsie!!!! Really thought this would be it for you. Will keep positive thoughts that the next BFP is the one that results in a beautiful baby.
> 
> Kerrbear I'm not missing the nausea! Mine stopped completely at about 16 weeks. Now I get heartburn and OMG the pain in my hips has been horrendous! Its settled but still very uncomfortable and struggling to sleep.
> Baby gave us a scare as hb dropped when I was listening to my Doppler but seen mw and all is well.
> 
> Yesterday (Friday) the nausea was so bad. It's 2:20am here and it's still horrible. I haven't vomited, but I've felt like I've had to all day long. I really hope it eases up soon. My doctor gave me some suggestions to try to ease it a little bit.Click to expand...

I tried seabands, ginger biscuits and made sure I didn't go hungry. That always made it worse. One of my triggers was thinking of our trip to New York....I don't know why because its totally weird and I enjoyed my time there (OH proposed in Central Park so that was a defo plus point) but even now I can't look at the Lindor sweets I bought there because it makes me feel sick. Stupid body -_- try keeping sweets with you as I found having mints or juicy sweets took the edge off the nausea. It sucks but it will pass! I only threw up a few times but felt awful. Having plain pasta with a bit of cheese was something I could stomach and surprisingly fast food haha.

Aknqtpie, keeping my FX'd for you this cycle! I know, 25 weeks, eep! 15 weeks to go and it's creeping up fast! Scary stuff lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Postive OPK this morning!!! :) 

Seabands helped me too.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I just ordered some of the apple preggie pop drops. I figured those would easier than the pops at work and I'll see how I do with them. I also ordered a Sea-band Mama. So hopefully when they get here they'll help. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hope they help too!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Dunno if you remember me but still TTC. Have our first IVF appointment on Tuesday and we are engaged now and getting married in December so this is our last cycle TTC till IVF or the wedding. 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## 4magpies

Viet just an idea start taking baby aspirin. It solves the issue of sticky blood which is what causes the majority of repeat MC. Worth a try I guess. Are they going to do any further testing?

xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi 4magpies! I am glad that you are able to do the IVF through eggshare... 

Congrats on getting married!!! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

4magpies: Hi! I remember you! congrats on the engagement and good luck with the wedding/IVF, lots to look forward to in 2013 for you! :flower:

I actually saw a fertility doctor after the last miscarriage, and was prescribed baby aspirin. Took it for 2 unsuccessful cycles and this past cycle. I took it daily through the pregnancy and I guess it seemed to work since I never really "miscarried" rather the baby never developed in the sac and I had to have a medical abortion (the sac, yolk sac and placenta actually appeared to be developing just fine). We're hoping that maybe the other two were normal, but I wasn't on aspirin so they didn't stick, and that this time was just a fluke bad seed. I am trying to keep positive and after a break for a month or two, some more rounds of tests, we will try again. However, if this happens one more time, I'm not sure we will continue and may look into adoption. We said that last time, but I'm not quite ready to give up yet, still some fight left in me!


----------



## kerrbear7183

4magpies said:


> Hey girls. Dunno if you remember me but still TTC. Have our first IVF appointment on Tuesday and we are engaged now and getting married in December so this is our last cycle TTC till IVF or the wedding.
> 
> Hope you are all well.


I remember you! I was wondering how you've been. Congrats on the engagement! That's so exciting. I hope everything goes well with your IVF consultation. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jary

Hi 4magpies! I remember you too! Congrats on the engagement and good luck with the IVF!

Viet: glad you guys arnt giving up just yet. I've heard a few stories where couples have had a similar situation to yours and out of the blue comes a baby! You never know what's going to happen so stay positive :)

If I could rub off some of my luck with getting pregnant so bloody fast I would! Still can't believe it sometimes. Ill tell wriggles to send baby dust your way (I call my baby wriggles)


----------



## ElleT613

Congrats 4 magpies on your upcoming wedding and your next step to getting your BFP!


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all!

I haven't been on this thread for a while. I thought I would drop in and let ya'll know I am getting my first IUI this Wednesday! I am really praying for my BFP!! I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd Elle! You will be joining the TWW!! :)


----------



## ashybug

I am now on CD 56! Monday I decided to go to the doctors for some blood work because I'm still getting BFN's. I was supposed to know the results today, but my doctor won't be in until Friday so I have a couple more days until I will find out. They did the blood pregnancy test, progesterone, and also thyroid. I'm keeping my fx'd! The past few days I've had a bit of nausea and heartburn and last week I had some cramps on and off. I've also been exhausted for about 2 weeks. 

I'm hoping I'm just one of the very few that never get positive hpt's ;) Afterall I haven't had AF since December 12th and I've been 32 days since TTC!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I hope the IUI gets you your BFP, Elle!

Ashley- FXd your blood test is positive!


----------



## ElleT613

ashybug said:


> I am now on CD 56! Monday I decided to go to the doctors for some blood work because I'm still getting BFN's. I was supposed to know the results today, but my doctor won't be in until Friday so I have a couple more days until I will find out. They did the blood pregnancy test, progesterone, and also thyroid. I'm keeping my fx'd! The past few days I've had a bit of nausea and heartburn and last week I had some cramps on and off. I've also been exhausted for about 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping I'm just one of the very few that never get positive hpt's ;) Afterall I haven't had AF since December 12th and I've been 32 days since TTC!

Good luck! I hope the blood test shows your BFP!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry for being a bit quiet this end, had a nightmare few days. My miscarriage all finished by the end of last week - I'd stopped bleeding and had a negative HPT and was feeling quite positive. Then Saturday what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
Just home this evening and have managed a piece of toast for dinner... off to get a proper night's sleep now but will catch up with the thread tomorrow to see what's been happening - hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sorry Baby1.... I went to the hospital for a UTI after my m/c as well. I think we are more suseptible to those things... I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ElleT613

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - sorry for being a bit quiet this end, had a nightmare few days. My miscarriage all finished by the end of last week - I'd stopped bleeding and had a negative HPT and was feeling quite positive. Then Saturday what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
> Just home this evening and have managed a piece of toast for dinner... off to get a proper night's sleep now but will catch up with the thread tomorrow to see what's been happening - hope you're all ok :flower:

Poor thing! I am so sorry to hear that :hugs:

Get lots of rest and watch a funny movie tomorrow-- that always helps me!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Baby1- I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks everyone - feeling much better now  DH and I have gone back to our normal BD every other day, starting to get some pains down there so desperately hoping my body's trying to ovulate again...
How's everyone doing? 
:flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Doing good! Waiting for either a BFP or AF to show up.. I am obsessively testing.. horrible.


----------



## baby1wanted

aknqtpie said:


> Doing good! Waiting for either a BFP or AF to show up.. I am obsessively testing.. horrible.

Eeek - really hope you get your BFP - you deserve it so much :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks! I am hoping too.. but all the symptoms I thought I was having, have kind of gone away.. still tired.. but that could be because I am not drinking as much caffeine as I used to. I will test again on friday.


----------



## Jary

Good luck aknqtpie!


----------



## ashybug

I got my BFP May 26th after exactly 1 year of trying. I am 9 weeks along today. :)


----------



## 4magpies

We start IVF this month.


----------



## baby1wanted

Ashybug congratulations!!
We're also expecting - due 9th Feb!! :happydance:

4magpies hoping the IVF goes well and you get your little bean. Wishing you all the babydust in the world :hugs:

I wonder how all the other ladies from this thread are doing? Think maybe some of the babies would be here by now? Oooh just seen Jary's profile pic - she's gorgeous! Congratulations!

The saddest news was that aknqtpie lost her DH in a car accident a few months ago. Horrible horrible thing to happen.

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Heather! :happydance:


----------



## Jary

Thanks baby1! She's my lil princess!

That's very sad about aknqtpie, especially after everything with TTC.

Heather I'm so pleased for you! For me time has gone by so fast and it doesn't seem all that long ago that we were all discussing our cycles!

Congrats ashy bug and best of luck 4magpies! I'm actually really happy to see updates on this thread! I kept thinking how you guys were doing :)

Catching a quick break as Alice has colic and she's settled for the moment! Hope she stays that way until I get my tea lol. Keep in touch ladies xx


----------



## baby1wanted

It's funny I did think of updating here a while ago but didn't for some reason in the end...

I'm right in the middle of morning sickness but have to say I don't mind a bit - it's all proof there's really a baby in there! :haha:
Had some problems with bleeding early on and with the miscarriage they kept a close eye on me but so far so good. Got to see blob and heartbeat at a scan last week and then only 4 weeks until my dating scan. Had my booking in appointment with the midwife today as well so it's all starting to feel rather real!

Somehow we managed to conceive naturally but the fertility clinic have been great and are keeping my open on their books until we know this little bean is going to be ok :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

I've had another ectopic since this thread in my remaining tube so I definitely know its too damaged for a healthy natural pregnancy. We have gone private as NHS are crap here. 

xx


----------



## Jary

Baby1 it defo sounds like that baby is growing nicely! I was pretty lucky and only thew up a few times but the nausea was a bummer. I kept mints on me all the time as it helped keep the nausea at bay. Last thing my patients needed was a nurse with a green face!

It finally went at about 16 weeks....can't say I'll miss it! Tho I do miss being pregnant from the middle to about 34 weeks. At week 20 I felt proper movements and then after 34 weeks my pelvic pain was unbearable.

And 4magpies did you have a bad experience with NHS? I hope the clinic you're going with gives you a positive experience...and a baby :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Jary that's exactly how I feel! I'm a physio on an ICU - can't do any manual handling at the moment because of the early bleeding and at points look paler than the patients, feeling pretty useless at the moment! Can't wait for second tri  Hadn't thought of mints - will give that a try tomorrow :thumbup:

4magpies - so sorry to hear you had another ectopic, really hope the IVF works for you. I suppose it means that you can definitely conceive so hopefully it should just be a matter of getting the fertilised egg in the right place? And you do know that with choose and book with the NHS you can go wherever you want for treatment? Might help if you've had a bad experience locally... Anyway whatever happens keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Baby1 we are in Wales and it doesn't work like that here, NHS Wales is rubbish. 

Plus I was referred to the FS by GP in November and still haven't had appointment. Plus NHS waiting list for IVF here is 2 years plus. 

And had terrible experience with my ectopic I had to go to hospital 3 times before they would admit me as just told me I was having MC, I knew different as I had had it before! Annoying. I could've died!!

xxx


----------



## ElleT613

Hey All! I was so excited and surprised to see this thread pop up today;)

Congrats on all the BFP's. That is so exciting!!

I had no idea about aknqtpie's DH. I feel so terrible. Things like that definitely put things (like infertility) into perspective. 

After 3 failed IUI Cycles (and I dont' even know how many clomid cycles) we are starting IVF with my August cycle.... 4magpies since you will be a month before me maybe you can give me some tips. 

All my best to everyone on here!


----------



## 4magpies

Elle I start BCP pill on the 10th but I may not start stims till August. It depends on my recipient as I am donating half my eggs to somewhere else. 

So we may actually be starting together? Do you know what protocol you're on?

xx


----------



## vietmamsie

What a delight to see this thread pop up and see a beautiful baby (Jary!) and some pregnacies that are in full swing. I'm so happy for everyone!

Elle and Magpie, I wish you the best of luck with IVF. We've all heard the miracle stories about IVF after years of infertility, I hope to hear some from you guys as well!:thumbup:

I had no idea about aknqtpie, If your reading this, I'm so sorry this is happening you. Such a nightmare. 

I can't agree with you more Elle:



ElleT613 said:


> I had no idea about aknqtpie's DH. I feel so terrible. Things like that definitely put things (like infertility) into perspective.

AFM, After the mc at 9 weeks in Feb, I was pretty devastated. We stopped ttc, and pretty much just have unprotected sex without really thinking about it. I realized my period was late last week, took a test, and it was positive. Two days later I lost it. I think I was only at about 5 weeks, I guess it could have been a chemical? All I know is it was a pretty big blow. Not really sure where to go from here.


----------



## Jary

Thanks vietmamsie!

Sorry to hear about your mc *hugs* it shows you can conceive tho, so don't give up hope! 

Sending lots of baby dust to you girls from me and baby Alice!!!! Who is currently twisting for more milk even tho it was her who came off the boob in the first place! Little madam already!


----------



## ashybug

baby1wanted said:


> Ashybug congratulations!!
> We're also expecting - due 9th Feb!! :happydance:
> 
> 4magpies hoping the IVF goes well and you get your little bean. Wishing you all the babydust in the world :hugs:
> 
> I wonder how all the other ladies from this thread are doing? Think maybe some of the babies would be here by now? Oooh just seen Jary's profile pic - she's gorgeous! Congratulations!
> 
> The saddest news was that aknqtpie lost her DH in a car accident a few months ago. Horrible horrible thing to happen.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

Thanks!! Congrats to you too :)


----------



## ElleT613

4magpies said:


> Elle I start BCP pill on the 10th but I may not start stims till August. It depends on my recipient as I am donating half my eggs to somewhere else.
> 
> So we may actually be starting together? Do you know what protocol you're on?
> 
> xx

Oh yes we just may be going through this together. I will start stims in mid to late August! No note quite sure what I'm doing as far as what protocol.. I may find out more tomorrow though. I have another saline ultrasound (miserable) but I'll get to talk to the doc a little so I'll see what the word is. I'll be sure to update you once I know. How about you?


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh hoping for 2 IVF babies to be on their way by September time then! Good luck to both of you :dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Viet I am so so sorry that you've had another loss. My heart goes out to you. Are they looking into why you've had recurrent losses? :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

ElleT613 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Elle I start BCP pill on the 10th but I may not start stims till August. It depends on my recipient as I am donating half my eggs to somewhere else.
> 
> So we may actually be starting together? Do you know what protocol you're on?
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh yes we just may be going through this together. I will start stims in mid to late August! No note quite sure what I'm doing as far as what protocol.. I may find out more tomorrow though. I have another saline ultrasound (miserable) but I'll get to talk to the doc a little so I'll see what the word is. I'll be sure to update you once I know. How about you?Click to expand...

I start BCP my next CD2 which should be around 10th July then I just wait for my recipient to be ready then I start stimming. So any time after I start BCP really but could be as late as end of aug!!

Don't know much because I'm egg sharing so timings depend on recipient. 

I'm on short protocol with 112.5 of Gonal F as I'm very high risk of OHSS. 

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

baby1wanted said:


> Viet I am so so sorry that you've had another loss. My heart goes out to you. Are they looking into why you've had recurrent losses? :hugs:

With the one in Feb I was tested for EVERYTHING. Everything looked good except the fact that I have PCOS. However, while that normally makes it more difficult for women to get pregnant, I seem to get pg just fine. Basically they told me everything is fine and just to try again.

This time I am avoiding the doctors. I am trying a holistic approach again - much like I did at the beginning of this journey with acupuncture and herbs. I have a lot of stones and gems that have healing properties and will be working with them to hopefully make some magic happen.

I also just got a new job and really would like to stick around for a while. Maybe right now isn't the best time for me to have a baby. When we started trying we were in a different position and it really would have been the perfect time to have one. Now that I have moved further in my career, it might not be the best time. However, we will keep trying and if it happens, it happens. If it doesn't by the time i'm 30, then we will go back to the doctor and see what we can do.

Trying to keep positive and just keep on going rather than putting everything on hold waiting for a sticky little bean.


----------



## Jary

Any updates ladies? Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm on day 7 of DR today. Got baseline scan on Tuesday so hopefully can start stimming then. 

Due to have EC/ET week commencing 2nd sept. 

xx


----------



## Jary

Good luck! I can sympathise with you a little as I've seen the procedures at a fertility clinic. I know it can be tough but stick in there :) will be sending baby dust your way xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Keeping everything crossed for you magpies. And thinking of everyone else too :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm pregnant again! This time there is a heart beat! We are thrilled! Only 6 weeks along, so keeping everything crossed that this is our little bean!

Good luck Magpie! Thinking of you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeeeeekkkkk vietmamsie wonderful news! Ah let's hope this is it for you  and yay for a heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Jary

Congrats viet! Keep that heart beating little bean! Keeping fxd for you that in around 8 months you'll be holding a healthy little bundle of joy :)

Seriously tho, enjoy not having a flabby belly and your sleep while you can! Was so pleased LO slept last night as she had had her second lot of immunisations. Was worried I'd be up all night lol


----------



## Jary

Any more news/updates ladies?

Meanwhile Alice has discovered her voice and it is ear-splitting!


----------



## 4magpies

Hi girls yes I'm stimming. 

Check out either my journal on here or my blog in my signature if you want to keep up.


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm miraculously still pregnant! The 8 week scan went really well. New doctor, new clinic, much better experience. From the ultrasound she didn't see any reason to suspect I would miscarry again with this one. They are letting me come in again at 10 weeks, just to check since I would never make it a full 4 weeks for my 12 week scan! I would go nuts waiting!

Magpie: Looks like today is the day! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Jary

Best of luck magpie! *hugs*

Yay viet! So so pleased this little bean is sticking!! Good thing they are keeping a close eye on you but not long to go till the 12 week scan and I'm sure by that point you'll be able to relax a bit more! It's lovely to see this teeny thing with stumpy arms and legs jumping about! I miss being pregnant :( except the nausea! Keep us updated and good luck with your other scans :)


----------



## ElleT613

Hey ladies! I love when this thread pops back up:) Viet-- SO happy for you!! All the best for a healthy little baby!!

Magpies I am definitely going to be keeping up with your blog!

AFM- I am doing IVF and had my egg retrieval this morning! I am at home recovering on the couch. I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## 4magpies

Hi Elle. 

I'm hoping for EC to be Wednesday. 

It was meant to be Monday but follies haven't been growing as quick as expected but I do have 40 of them!

xx


----------



## ElleT613

4magpies said:


> Hi Elle.
> 
> I'm hoping for EC to be Wednesday.
> 
> It was meant to be Monday but follies haven't been growing as quick as expected but I do have 40 of them!
> 
> xx

40?!!!! What??!! Omg girl!! Can you even walk?? I had 12 and I thought that was good. Hahaha! Found out today that 11 were fertilized and 9 are growing strong. Ill be thinking of you!


----------



## Jary

Ooh sounds good Elle! Good luck xx


----------



## 4magpies

ElleT613 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Elle.
> 
> I'm hoping for EC to be Wednesday.
> 
> It was meant to be Monday but follies haven't been growing as quick as expected but I do have 40 of them!
> 
> xx
> 
> 40?!!!! What??!! Omg girl!! Can you even walk?? I had 12 and I thought that was good. Hahaha! Found out today that 11 were fertilized and 9 are growing strong. Ill be thinking of you!Click to expand...

Yes 40! Lol. I had about 14 lead ones on last scan, biggest is 14.5 so not very big. 

I can walk but I'm tender and my stomach is massive! I'm huge. 

Great fert rate. Hope they keep on growing nicely for you. 

Another scan for me tomorrow.


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow Elle and Magpies! I am so excited for both of you, your stats seem good! I can't believe how many eggs you guys are growing! I didn't really realize that that was part of IVF. Sounds Painful.


----------



## Jary

Hi ladies! I know I'm dragging this thread up from the grave again but just wanted to know how you are all doing?!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Jary how are you?! Is that little Alice in the photo? She's gorgeous!! And not long until your wedding now!
All OK here, nearly 7 months down so we're on the home straight. Pregnancy has not been great, been in and out of hospital but it's going to be more than worth it to meet our little man! Hope everyone else is OK too :hugs:


----------



## Jary

Oh my gosh Baby1! only 10 weeks to go! lol Alice is 30 weeks now 

those last weeks dragged for me but enjoy it! hope all is well now and that you have an easy labour after having a difficult pregnancy!

What is your actual due date?

we are good, alice is on solids now, is crawling and pulling herself up on stuff :| wish she would slow down! and yeah very excited for our wedding!


----------



## baby1wanted

On solids and crawling?! Wow time goes fast! Due date is 3rd Feb but I'm 50;50 to have to have a section for low lying placenta in which case he'll be a January jellybean  Still keeping hoping that placenta moves though as would much prefer a natural birth but so far it's staying stubbornly in it's place :haha:


----------



## Jary

Hopefully it'll move!

At my 20 week scan it looked low but luckily not enough to need a section.

Yeah time has gone too fast! Make the most of it because they really arnt little babies for long! I go back to work next month eek!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow Jary, Alice is beautiful! Such a sweet picture! So glad everything is going well!

Baby1, sorry you have been so ill. Pregnancy can be tough! While natural birth would be ideal, all that really matters is a healthy baby in the end. Stay strong and healthy!

I can't believe I am past the half way point. This has been an amazing journey! I have hit a really nice sweet spot where for the most part I feel awesome and can pretty much do anything in moderation. I get tired by the end of the day, but it is all totally worth it! I have gained about 30 pounds which is crazy! My bump is massive. But I feel good and think I look good, so it doesn't really matter I guess. The baby is crazy active and my husband can even feel it from the outside which has been really cool for him. We are s in love already! I had my 4D scan, attached is a picture. We are team yellow, but love to hear guesses! So far almost everyone has said boy, but I am still totally undecided.
 



Attached Files:







21.5 weeks 4D.JPG
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jary

Oh viet that baby is gorgeous! So happy for you and little bub! It's amazing when they move and I even have bump envy lol. Apart from the last few weeks when I was massive and in a lot of pain from my hips.

I reckon you're having a boy viet  do you have a pregnancy journal?


----------



## vietmamsie

No Journal for me... By the time I felt sure about this one, I was already pretty far along and didn't really feel like I needed one. Maybe next time!

I have been having some back pain, but luckily thats it for the most part. I try to stretch a lot, hoping that it keeping my hips feeling limber and pain free!


----------



## Jary

Ahh ok. I never got round to doing one!

Fingers crossed you don't get SPD. I know if I have any more babies I'll need to see physio. OMG the pain! The last two weeks of pregnancy I slept on the sofa because it was firmer than the mattress so my hips were a bit more secure lol


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Viet, he'll be more than worth it 
Am so so happy for you that all is well after that awful time you had initially. I only had one mc and really not sure how I would have coped with any more, you so deserve your little rainbow. Oh and I'm guessing boy too!! :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls. 

Congrats viet. 

I'm 15 weeks tomorrow. Can't believe it. All going well and I get married in 12 days. Everything is perfect. 

I'm starting to get SPD already. It's sore but worse some days than others.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all how is everyone? I had my little man last week - link below is to some pics and my birth story. Hope all is going well and the pregnancies are going ok :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...5705-happy-hospital-birth-our-little-man.html


----------



## vietmamsie

Baby1 - Wonderful news! Can't wait to check out your journal!

I am doing well, getting closer to the big day! I finished up work a few weeks ago, and have been enjoying myself and getting ready for our baby.


----------



## baby1wanted

Fab news Viet - you must let us know when your little one arrives


----------



## Jary

Oh baby1 he is just precious!! Big congrats!!

Good luck viet! How long for you now?

Girls please take every moment to enjoy your newborns. Time really does go quicker when you're a parent. You get so proud of every milestone they reach but it's one more step to them growing up!

At this moment Alice is finding my wedding craft stuff to throw about lol. She's into everything, standing on her own and babbling away!! Her bottom two teeth have just started coming up.

She'll be 1 in less than 3 months! It's gone so fast so enjoy your babies while they're still itty bitty!!!

So happy for you all xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Wowsers jary time does go fast!!! She sounds like a very happy baby though :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

And I want to see wedding pics at some point!! Hope you have a magical day :flower:


----------



## Jary

Thanks hun! Will put some pics up 

4 weeks today! Eek!

Yeah she's always been a pretty content baby. How's your little man? Feeding well?


----------



## baby1wanted

He's an angel! Feeding like a trooper and sleeps in his basket for 3 hours at a time  I really can't complain :flower:


----------



## Jary

Sounds like you're both doing well :) keep it up mama!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow Jary! Time really does fly! Just a month and a half left for me!


----------



## Jary

Crikey! Have you picked names for your LO yet?

And baby1 I forgot to ask what your bubs name is?!


----------



## baby1wanted

He's called Rufus Samuel :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

Love the name Rufus!

We have a girl's name, but the boy one has totally stumped us! We had one, then DH told some people and they really shit on it. Boo! He told me he wanted a new one! Too bad I am all out of ideas! I guess a boy will be nameless for a while while we argue over it!


----------



## Jary

Lovely name baby1! 

We struggled with a boys name too. We only came up with Samuel. Keith as a middle name.

We had quite a few girls names tho. Including Eloise, Isla, katelynn (Eloise is Alice's middle name)


----------



## vietmamsie

As Baby1 requested, I am stopping by to let you ladies know that I had a little girl via c-section due to late pregnancy complications/2 failed inductions 2 weeks ago. Lucy is wonderful and we love her so much! I am loving motherhood thus far. BFing has been amazing and she is a pretty good sleeper. And thankfully recovering well with no complications from surgery.

Having some problems uploading pictures... next time! (EDIT - it worked! Lucy in some really cute cloth nap pies! She is still a little too small, but they just look so cute!)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0381.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jary

Huge huge congrats Viet! She is so beautiful and yep those nappies are a tad big! But she'll grow into them 

Sorry to hear you had a tough time but she's here and she's safe and so so lovely :)

My DD will be one two weeks on Saturday!!! I don't know where the time has gone so make the most of every moment!


----------



## baby1wanted

Gorgeous viet! 
Jary wow a year goes very fast! Is Alice anywhere near walking yet?
4magpies how are you? You must be nearly due now?
All good here, Rufus is 10 weeks now and is a very happy little boy :thumbup:


----------



## Jary

Alice is almost walking! She's taken a few steps on her own and we have some proper shoes fitted for her. I can't believe it's almost a year! I'm trying to sort out her birthday cake and organise her party. It's SO weird lol.

Gosh 10 weeks already baby1? Before you know it he'll be rolling around causing mischief!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies. It has been a while since I have been on here (not sure if you remember me!) but glad to see baby pictures!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow jary walking! Am scared of reaching that stage. Yep he's getting real personality now, the man thinks he's a prince already haha! 
Aknqtpie welcome back. Of course we remember  Lovely to see you and will be stalking your journal :thumbup:


----------



## vietmamsie

akqtpie! Hello! It has been such a long time! How are you? Please update us on how you are doing.

Jary - also scared to reach the point where she walks... luckily we have some time! I will have to totally clean out the house at that point - we have so much little, breakable things!


----------



## Jary

Aknqtpie! Of course I remember you! How are you doing? 

And ladies don't worry about the walking! Everything happened gradually so you get to know how they work and what they want etc :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies! I am actually doing really good. Just have been working, trying to sell my house and have moved closer to work so I am not in the middle of nowhere. I also started dating a wonderful guy, we have been together for about 8 months now, and live together and are talking about future stuff. We used to work together about 6-7 years ago, and reconnected last summer. 

Life has actually been really good to me. :) I can't complain.


----------



## 4magpies

Hello ladies. I was full term yesterday. I have had some issues with reduced fetal movement so had to be monitored a lot and extra scans. We go see our consultant on Monday to see if they want to induce us. 

Went for a scan monday and she's est 8lb 5oz and she's 97th centile so a big baby!

Hope all well.


----------



## baby1wanted

Ooh nearly there then! Good luck and post us a pic when Arabella arrives! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Can't wait to see pictures!! :)


----------



## Jary

Yay! So happy for you Becca!!

Alice is one year old in two days :|

And she's now officially walking! It's totally surreal lol


----------



## vietmamsie

Very exciting 4magpies! Can't wait to see pictures as well!

Jary- I can't believe lucy is over a month! this time just flies by! before i know it she'll be walking too! A reminder to take it all in... challenges and all! they grow up so fast!


----------



## Jary

Ooh now that the first month has gone by it'll go even quicker! That's what I found! 

My itty bitty baby is one year old today :O I can't quite believe it! While she's still wobbly she is walking now and before long she'll be running around all over!

Congrats again ladies. It really does put a smile on my face knowing that you girlies are mummies especially after all you've been through, you all deserve it! Aknqtpie you're next!! :D


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope so! I am testing next friday :)


----------



## Jary

We are sending you piles and piles of baby dust!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

So I haven't been on here in a long time and it's great to see all the BFPs and babies!!

Hi Michelle!!! :) So glad you'll be testing soon!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like I am making symptoms up in my head.


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie said:


> I feel like I am making symptoms up in my head.

Oh no! Been there, done that! TTC put me in a crazy place mentally. Not looking forward to doing it again if we decide to have another in a few years!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, it makes me a crazy lady. That is why I am staying away from OPKs and temping for 6 cycles.


----------



## PinkPeony10

I was a part of this forum way back when. lol Not sure if any of you remember me, but I remember most of you! Just wanted to say congrats to all of you who have gone on to have healthy babies! And to also share that my husband and I are finally expecting a little one of our own. We've been through many different struggles. A few surgeries, a couple losses, and even had several scares with this pregnancy. But everything has been worth it so far. :)

aknqtpie: I believe your time is coming soon! Just try your best not to get all wrapped up in the ttc thing again. I know it's easier said than done. Because I tried many times not to think about it...but that's all I would ever do. It consumed me. Good luck to you! And I hope that your time comes sooner than you think. ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

I remember you! Congrats on your baby boy!! :)

I am really trying not to get wrapped up in it.. no temping.. no opks ... At least not for a while.


----------



## PinkPeony10

That's good! And thanks! How have you been?


----------



## aknqtpie

I have been good. Just been really busy with the OH, and trying to get my house sold. :-/


----------



## vietmamsie

Pink- I remember you! Congrats on your pregnancy! I also had a hard road getting where i am now... 4 losses and tons of late pregnancy complications.

I would give the same advise - I wish i hadn't been so obsessed with tic. I feel like i really lost nearly two years of my life! It was all i thought about. But then again, when you have a hard time tic, it is important to be tuned into your body and really pay attention. If I had't found out i was pg with lucy at 3.5 weeks, then i wouldn't have known to get on the meds i needed to stay pg, and we might not have her.


----------



## Jary

I remember you too pink! Huge congrats on you little baby! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I remember you, too. I remember most of you ladies! So glad to catch up with everyone. 

Michelle- I think you and I need to get pregnant around the same time and be bump buddies. :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks ladies! Ttc can really take over your life. I'm just hoping that whenever we decide we are ready for another one...I don't get all caught up in it all again. I feel like it'll be a little different tho because I will have a little one to be chasing after. So I'm sure I won't get a chance to get all crazy about it again. 

vietmamsie: You are right tho...if I wouldn't have been so in tune to things, I may have waited a little longer to seek help. Which would have put us even further behind. But then again...maybe all the stress I put on myself was part of the reason things weren't happening.


----------



## aknqtpie

Kerri - Are you trying for #2?


----------



## vietmamsie

I have been thinking about number 2 a lot. We would like a large age gap, so its not going to happen any time soon. And since having two is a MUCH bigger financial stretch than one, it might never happen... but if we do go for it, I really hope I can just totally let nature take its course. Be aware of my cycles and whats happening (so I know when its time to get on meds and what not) but just focus on the present and not on the future.

But you know, ttc number 1 and the pregnancy were so tough on me emotionally and physically, and with the crazy scary birth, I really think we might just call is quits with one.


----------



## aknqtpie

I would like to have 2 kids, but am going to focus on having one at a time :) We will see how things play out and what not. 

Oh.. BFN on friday.. Will test again wednesday if AF doesn't show. But I spotted a little yesterday, which I usually do about 2 days before AF starts.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies&#8230; just wanted to give you an update.. I got my BFP on friday :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Wonderful!!!!! So excited! Have you made a dr. appointment yet? With your history it may be wise to get in early and possibly get on progesterone.

I can't wait to follow your pregnancy!!! Any symptoms yet?


----------



## aknqtpie

I am calling them on monday. Since I only had one miscarriage though, I doubt they will get me in earlier.. but I am going to try!


----------



## Jary

I'm so so so happy for you aknqtpie!!


----------

